# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  AS als echte Therapieoption...

## Schorschel

Gestern, 15:15 





Schorschel  
Benutzer








Registriert seit: 04.05.2006
Beiträge: 1.083 










Hallo Knut,

nachstehend einige Anmerkungen zum Thema AS, wobei es mir im Moment sehr schwer fällt, über dieses "Luxusproblem" nachzudenken ("Luxus" angesichts des Todes von Werner, angesichts der Werte, über die Winfried, Konrad und andere hier berichten usw.usw.).

Zu Deinen Ausführungen:

Zitat:
Ein Fünfzigjähriger, der beim PSA-Controlling auffällig wird, hat keinen Haustierkrebs und sollte immer kurativ therapiert werden. Dieser Betroffene kann keine Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % (Maß für die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit) haben, da sonst sein Krebs wohl schon im Kindesalter entstanden sein müsste. 
Ich war bei meiner Diagnose 58 Jahre alt, und die von Dir genannten Böcking-Parameter trafen bei mir exakt zu. Ich halte die 8 Jahre Differenz angesichts der heutigen Lebenserwartungen für nicht ausschlaggebend im Sinne einer Fundamental-Entscheidung Haustier oder Raubtier bzw. "kurativ" oder vielleicht doch AS.

Vielleicht betreibe ich mit meiner AS-Entscheidung ja Harakiri und falle irgendwann furchtbar auf die Schn..., aber meine Güterabwägung war eine andere, nämlich:

1. Was sind die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen der angeblich "kurativen" Therapien, vor allem der RPE?
2. Will ich mich einer so schweren Operation, wie die RPE es nun einmal ist, unterziehen?
3. Mit welchen Einbußen an Lebensqualität muss ich rechnen? 
4. Wie sicher bin ich, dann wirklich geheilt zu sein?

Und jetzt kommt die "Gretchen-Frage":

5. Traue ich meinem Immunsystem zu, mit diesem noch sehr kleinen Krebs fertig zu werden bzw. was kann/muss ich tun, um es dazu in die Lage zu versetzen?


Wie Du weißt, habe ich mich entschieden, meinem Körper zu vertrauen und ihn in seinem Kampf gegen den PK so gut ich kann zu unterstützen. 

*Und wenn ich merke, er schafft es doch nicht, stehen mir immer noch alle Optionen offen - exakt das ist meine Reihenfolge, und exakt das ist die Strategie hinter AS!!*

Erst kämpfe ich, so gut es geht; und erst danach gebe ich mich geschlagen und greife extern ein durch eine radikale Therapie (vermutlich dann Brachy).

Zu meiner Überwachungsstrategie gehört untrennbar die FNAB, weil ich da schonend quer durch die Prostata absaugen und auf Krebszellen untersuchen lassen kann. Im Notfall (z.B. bei verschlechterter Ploidie etwaig gefundener Krebszellen) kann ich dann gezielt stanzen lassen, falls ich das für weitere Diagnostik und/oder Therapieentscheidungen für sinnvoll halte.

Diese AS-Vorgehensweise ist für mich eine _natürliche_, weil ich meinen Körper stärke und dann in den Kampf mit dem Aggressor schicke. Erst wenn das nicht klappt, kommt die externe Armada zum Einsatz.

Dies ist für mich Lichtjahre entfernt vom alten "schau'n 'mer amal, dann seh'n 'mer schon". Und ich kann keinen Grund erkennen, warum 50-jährige sofort unters Messer sollen, anstatt so vorzugehen wie ich.

Ich weiß, das wird eine Außenseiter-Meinung bleiben, aber ich werde sie weiterhin "Neuankömmlingen" als Option vorstellen.

Schorschel
----------------------------------------------------------

knut.krueger  
Benutzer







Registriert seit: 07.10.2008
Beiträge: 154 









Hallo Georg,

zuerst einmal: Du hast für Dich schon alles richtig gemacht, denn optimaler geht es wohl kaum noch. Und mit jedem weiteren Jahr- randomisierte klinische Studien kann ich Dir nicht bieten- sehe ich es als unwahrscheinlicher an, dass Du in die Situation kommst, auf eine kurative Therapie zurückgreifen zu müssen.
Ich hatte aber inzwischen aufgrund der aktuellen Ereignisse einen Themenschwenk vollzogen zur PSA-Vorsorge. Bei diesem Thema ist dann AS/WW nur noch Mittel zum Zweck, um das Argument Übertherapie der Gegner zu widerlegen. Da eine Thematik, in der DNA-Ploidie eine wesentliche Rolle spielt, im Forum kaum zu vermitteln ist, habe ich von vornherein versucht, die Nebenschauplätze auszuschließen, um die gewünschte Diskussionsrichtung halten zu können. Das Alter habe ich mit ± ? Jahre angegeben, und wenn Du das Fragezeichen durch 10 % ersetzt, was ja keine sehr große Toleranz ist, dann bist Du schon bei Deinem Einstiegsalter angekommen. Aber es steht für mich außer Frage, dass in jüngeren Jahren bei positiver Biopsie äußerste Sorgfalt für die Therapieentscheidung geboten ist. Deshalb habe ich das Thema PSA-Vorsorge aufgegriffen, um frühzeitig die PK-Entwicklung zu erkennen, damit die Chance für Agieren und nicht nur hilfloses Reagieren gegeben ist.

Gruß Knut.
---------------------------------------------------------


*Hallo Knut!* 

*Ich habe - weil Du den anderen Thread dem Thema PSA-Vorsorge widmen möchtest - unsere beiden letzten Beiträge hierhin kopiert und werde später noch etwas zum Thema "AS als echte Therapie-Option" schreiben.*

*Schorschel*

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> zuerst einmal: Du hast für Dich schon alles richtig gemacht, denn optimaler geht es wohl kaum noch. Und mit jedem weiteren Jahr- randomisierte klinische Studien kann ich Dir nicht bieten- sehe ich es als unwahrscheinlicher an, dass Du in die Situation kommst, auf eine kurative Therapie zurückgreifen zu müssen...


Hallo Knut,

ich hoffe, Du wirst Recht behalten...

Mir geht es um Folgendes:

- AS = Aktives Überwachen heißt für mich nicht einfach, dass ich aktiv überwache (sprich: Jeden 3. Tag den PSA-Wert messe, um es sarkastisch zu sagen), sondern dass ich *meinen Körper* gegen den Krebs *aktiviere* und das Ergebnis dieser Aktivierung möglichst *professionell überwache*. 

- Wie ich "aktiviere", habe ich hier mehrfach geschildert. Das ist m.E. eine _Therapie_, weil damit der Krebsherd bekämpft wird; es ist kein passives Abwarten!

- Falls mein Vorgehen erfolgreich ist (wie Du annimmst), dann gilt das mit Sicherheit *nicht nur für mich*, sondern auch *für andere vergleichbare Fälle*.

- Wenn das so ist, gibt es in Deutschland Jahr für Jahr *Tausende von Neubetroffenen* (speziell wenn das PSA-Screening funktioniert!!!), bei denen eine Aktivierung ihrer körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte ausreicht, ihren "Frühkrebs" zu bekämpfen und ihn für immer (oder für viele Jahre) in Schach zu halten.

- Wenn das wiederum stimmt, dann erspart man jedes Jahr Tausenden eine RPE (und dem Gesundheitssystem Zig-Millionen) und erhält ihnen die volle Lebensqualität.

- Und selbst wenn 50% dieser Leute nach 5 oder 10 Jahren intensivere Therapien benötigen sollten, dann ist das immer noch rechtzeitig und sie haben diese unwiederbringlichen Jahre genießen können. Die anderen 50% erfreuen sich weiter ihres uneingeschränkten Lebens.


*Für mich sind die Schlussfolgerungen hieraus die folgenden:*

...Das PSA-Screening muss professionalisiert werden und tatsächlich flächendeckend stattfinden...

...damit möglichst viele "Frühstadien" entdeckt werden...

...aber nicht, um die Betroffenen mit Hinweis auf ihr Lebensalter sofort auf den OP-Tisch zu bringen...

...sondern um gezielt die Fälle herauszufiltern, bei denen AS im oben definierten Sinn eine valide *Therapie*option sein könnte.

Auf diese Weise könnten Jahr für Jahr Tausende von Neubetroffenen ohne RPE oder ST erfolgreich ihren jungen PK bekämpfen und sich für immer oder zumindest für viele Jahre ihre volle Lebensqualität erhalten.


*Zusammenfassend:*

Wenn ich erfolgreich sein sollte, können das Tausende von anderen ebenfalls erreichen, zumal ich mit 3+4 nicht einmal ein "Top-Kandidat" war.

Was ist falsch an meinem Gedankengang?


Schorschel

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Schorschel,
in den Zeiten klammer Kassen wird es nie zu einem flächendeckenden PSA Screening kommen. Wir Urologen fordern dies schon seit Jahren und werden mit den bekannten Uraltargumenten abgeledert.
Auch als IGEL Leistung wird mann ein PSA Screening nie durchbekommen. Man(n) fährt im Jahr für tausende Euro in den Urlaub, aber 20 Euro für die Gesundheit sind nicht drin, da bricht dann das große Geheule aus. Andere ( Hartz 4) können sich diese 20 Euro einfach nicht leisten.
Zu einer vernünftigen Vorsorge gehört aber auch der urologische Finger. 20 % aller P-Ca gehen ohne PSA Wert Erhöhung einher. Und schon haben wir das nächste Problem. Für viele Männer ist der Gedanke an einen fremden Finger im eigenen Hintern schlicht nicht mir der Manneswürde vereinbar. Daraus folgt das nur etwa 18 % aller Männer zur Vorsorge gehen.
Und ich glaube nicht das sich das ohne Zwang oder finanzielle Anreize ändern wird.

Zum AS:

Solange es nicht valide Prognosefaktoren für das P-ca gibt, bleibt die Entscheidung zum AS eine mutige Entscheidung, sowohl für den Patienten als auch für den behandelen Urologen. 

Gruss

Lars

----------


## WinfriedW

@roterlars

Was du schreibst, stimmt nur teilweise. Ich z. B. habe meinen Hausarzt mit 49 Jahren erstmalig auf Krebsvorsorge angesprochen. Der steckte mir dann mehr oder weniger widerwillig den Finger in den Hintern - ohne Befund. Zum Urologen schickte er mich nicht.

Dass es einen PSA-Test gibt, nahm ich erstmalig mit 51 Jahren beim Urologen zur Kenntnis. Da war mein PSA-Wert bei 240 ng/ml und alles zu spät.

WW

----------


## RalfDm

> Und ich glaube nicht das sich das ohne Zwang oder finanzielle Anreize ändern wird.


Da würde mich dann doch interessieren, wie der Zwang aussehen könnte. Zwangsvorführung zur Hafenrundfahrt?
Im übrigen ist der BPS bezüglich des PSA-Screenings durchaus auf der Seite der Urologen.

Ralf

----------


## roterlars

hehe,
von der Polizei vorgeführt zur Hafenrundfahrt und zur Strafe ohne Vasline  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nein, ich denke ein finanzieller Anreiz wie Beitragsrückzahlungen wären ein sinnvolles Mittel.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Strauch, Heinz

Hallo Schorschel,

als ich in Mannheim schweren Herzens mich nach der OP 2004 im August bei 0,21 PSA habe bestrahlen lassen, war ich auch bei dem allen bekannten Arzt in Ludwigshafen, der die AHIT durchführt.

Nun habe ich erst einmal abwarten wollen, ob sich nach der Bestrahlung ein Erfolg einstellt. Nach einem halben Jahr ging der PSA auf 0,04 zurück.

Doch als Pessimist sehe ich - vielleicht schon bald .- eine PSA-Steigerung, die wohl oft folgt. An anderer Stelle möchte ich die Frage stellen, ob frühzeitig mit der HT intermittierend begonnen werden soll oder erst bei einem späteren Anstieg.

Hier möchte ich fragen, ob Dir bekannt ist, ob die AHIT auch für Operierte und Bestrahlte Erfolge gezeigt hat. Vor der HT schrecke ich zurück aus den bekanmnten Gründen. Vieleicht kannst Du hierzu etwas mitteilen. 

Gruß und Dank 

Heinz Strauch

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Heinz,

eine Immuntherapie, kann man immer machen, eine wirklich gute, durch viel Erfahrung nachgewiesene Hilfe, würde ich sagen, lohnt sich immer, je kaputter desto besser.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> ... 
> Hier möchte ich fragen, ob Dir bekannt ist, ob die AHIT auch für Operierte und Bestrahlte Erfolge gezeigt hat. Vor der HT schrecke ich zurück aus den bekanmnten Gründen. Vieleicht kannst Du hierzu etwas mitteilen. 
> 
> Gruß und Dank 
> 
> Heinz Strauch


Bitte bei Dr. K. anfragen...

Schorschel

----------


## Josef

@ Lars

Wem der Betrag für das PSA zu viel ist, soll in Innsbruck urlauben und als EU-Bürger im 1. Stock der Univ. Klink, Urologie, kostenlos messen lassen!

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Lars,
Zitat: bleibt die Entscheidung zum AS eine mutige Entscheidung, sowohl für den Patienten als auch für den behandelnden Urologen"
ich denke als Patient kann man von seinem Urologen keine Entscheidung für AS erwarten und sollte sie ihm auch nicht zumuten. Eine objektive Beratung über Chancen und Risiken und eine ärztliche Begleitung/Unterstützung bei der vom Patienten gewählten Therapie; das wäre m.E. die optimale Behandlung.
Gruss Jürgen

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Josef,

Urlaub ib Innsbruck ist o.k. Ich zahle wenn ich in meinem Labor messen lasse, weil meine Schulärzte nicht wollen, 12,60 EUR. Die genaue Dokumentation ist bei Fiebertherapie wichtig, aber davon verstehen diese nichts. 
Wir müssen auch an die Umweltverschmutzung, durch die Fahrt denken.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Georg,

AS/WW ist, da gebe ich Dir Recht, prinzipiell unabhängig vom Alter. Wegen mangelnder Vorsorge ist es leider heute so, dass bei Betroffenen deutlich unter 60 Jahren meistens schon fortgeschrittener oder zumindest ein gut ausgebildeter PK vorliegt, so dass zügiges Handeln angesagt ist. Dies wird heute damit gleich gesetzt, dass Jüngere immer operiert werden sollten. Es wird übersehen oder vernachlässigt, dass die Datenlage bei Jüngeren dürftig bzw. nicht da ist.
AS/WW wird es automatisch verstärkt geben, wenn Vorsorge betrieben wird, denn es wird die Aussagekraft einer über längere Zeit geführten Grafik- in unserem Fall die PSA-Vorsorge- gröblichst unterschätzt. Diese Information verbunden mit dem Biopsieergebnis, Absicherung durch bildgebende Verfahren und einer DNA-Ploidie mit peridiploider Verteilung (gutartigste Krebsstufe) und einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % (Maß für die Krebswachstumsgeschwindigkeit) gibt natürlich auch in jüngeren Jahren die Sicherheit nicht sofort auf den Operationstisch zu springen, denn die PK-Entstehung ist kein digitaler Vorgang sondern ein sich langsam entwickelnder Prozess. Und ein weiteres sehr wichtiges Argument: Die Vorsorge, dargestellt in der Grafik, macht sehr frühzeitig aufmerksam, dass sich etwas tut, und zwingt damit den Betroffenen (oder seinen Arzt), sich mit der PK-Problematik zu befassen. Die Vorsorge schließt den Überraschungseffekt mit der ganzen nachteiligen Hektik aus. Man hat ein Verhältnis zu seiner Grafik, zu den erfassten Werten und damit sicherlich, wenn die Werte dafür sprechen, kein Problem weiter abzuwarten bzw. mit den weichen Maßnahmen wie Essensumstellung, Verbesserung des Immunsystem usw. zu beginnen.

Ich predige meinen Söhnen mehrmals im Jahr, die Vorsorge nicht zu vernachlässigen. Im Freundes/Bekanntenkreis bin ich schon als Mr. Vorsorge bekannt, und sind wir auf Reisen und kommen ins Gespräch unabhängig von Alter und Nationalität, dann gibt es einen Kurs in PK-Vorsorge.
Die Schlussfolgerung ist also: breitbandiges AS/WW ist direkt mit frühzeitiger Vorsorge gekoppelt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Georg,
> ...
> ...
> Die Schlussfolgerung ist also: breitbandiges *AS/WW* ist direkt mit frühzeitiger Vorsorge gekoppelt.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut,

im Grundsatz liegen wir sicher nicht auseinander, aber meine dringende Bitte:

Sprich bitte nicht von "AS/WW" - das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge (siehe Parallel-Thread). Alles, was ich dazu geschrieben habe, *gilt ausschließlich für AS, keinesfalls für WW!!!*

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> AS/WW ist, da gebe ich Dir Recht, prinzipiell unabhängig vom Alter. Wegen mangelnder Vorsorge ist es leider heute so, dass bei Betroffenen deutlich unter 60 Jahren meistens schon fortgeschrittener oder zumindest ein gut ausgebildeter PK vorliegt, so dass zügiges Handeln angesagt ist. Dies wird heute damit gleich gesetzt, dass Jüngere immer operiert werden sollten. Es wird übersehen oder vernachlässigt, dass die Datenlage bei Jüngeren dürftig bzw. nicht da ist.


Hallo Knut, wie kommst Du zu dieser Meinung (rote Markierung)?

Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Du kannst von mir aus für Dich hinzusetzen im Forum stark vertretende Meinung. Dieser Satz ist aber insgesamt unbedeutend für meine Gedanken und verfolgte Aussage in diesem Beitrag.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Du kannst von mir aus für Dich hinzusetzen im Forum stark vertretende Meinung. Dieser Satz ist aber insgesamt unbedeutend für meine Gedanken und verfolgte Aussage in diesem Beitrag.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Ach so. Du beziehst Dich dann wohl auf die Dauerberieselung in Art wie

"Heute Diagnose - morgen operieren - sonst übermorgen tot"

Schade, sowas macht jeden Dialog mit Urologen kaputt.

Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig und habe mich klar ausgedrückt ohne Provozierung und Hintergedanken.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> ....ohne Provozierung und Hintergedanken....


Das hatte ich auch nicht angenommen.




> ....und habe mich klar ausgedrückt....


Das leider nicht, dieses ist nicht klar ausgedrückt.

Es ist so, wie Du geschrieben hast, dass junge PK-Diagnostizierte zügig handeln sollten. Aber es ist gottlob nicht so, wie Du geschrieben hast, dass dieses zügige Handeln gleichgesetzt ist mit "immer operieren". Die Zusatzerklärung "im Forum stark vertretene Meinung" solltest Du  besser korrigieren in "im Forum immer wieder wiederholte Meinung von wenigen Einzelnen".

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich das so genau nehme, denn sonst liefe nämlich auch Deine Argumentation auf eine pauschalierende, unhaltbare Ärztekritik hinaus.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Ich konnte Knuts Ausführungen gut verstehen. Klar und sachlich, und ich kann ihm zustimmen. Könnte ich ihm nicht zustimmen, hätte ich es auch verstanden.
Gruß Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Georg,

die Bezeichnungen AS und WW sehe ich nicht so eng und abgegrenzt. Wir haben im Forum einige Betroffene, die WW machen. Diese machen auch PSA-Monitoring, machen MRT, versuchen über diverse alternative Maßnahmen ihren PK zu kontrollieren usw. Der Unterschied zu Dir mit AS ist nur, dass diese Personen unabhängig von der Entwicklung jede invasive (kurative) Therapie ausschließen. Für mich ist es deshalb kein gravierender Unterschied im Therapieverlauf, und deshalb verwende ich beide Begriffe parallel.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> die Bezeichnungen AS und WW sehe ich nicht so eng und abgegrenzt. Wir haben im Forum einige Betroffene, die WW machen. Diese machen auch PSA-Monitoring, machen MRT, versuchen über diverse alternative Maßnahmen ihren PK zu kontrollieren usw. Der Unterschied zu Dir mit AS ist nur, dass diese Personen unabhängig von der Entwicklung jede invasive (kurative) Therapie ausschließen. Für mich ist es deshalb kein gravierender Unterschied im Therapieverlauf, und deshalb verwende ich beide Begriffe parallel.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Korrekt. Im Übrigen kann man in "diesem Fall" sowieso nicht von AS sprechen, weil ja eine Therapie durchgeführt wird.

----------


## Schorschel

Eben nicht korrekt, lieber Knut, trotz - zur Abwechslung - des Beifalls aus Husum. 

Das...




> ...Diese ... versuchen über diverse alternative Maßnahmen ihren PK zu kontrollieren usw...


...ist eben *nicht* WW, sondern *aktives* Tun, eben AS. Nach Deiner Definition ist WW = alles Mögliche tun, aber eine invasive Therapie ablehnen. Diese Definition kenne zumindest ich nicht. WW heißt schlicht und einfach: Auf die Werte aufpassen, und wenn die hochgehen, palliativ einzuwirken. Du solltest, um der Klarheit zukünftiger Diskussionen willen, AS und WW nicht vermischen, sondern so klar trennen, wie das m.E. unbedingt erforderlich ist.

Ansonsten: Falls mit "dieser Fall" ich gemeint sein sollte, der kein AS macht, "weil ja eine Therapie durchgeführt wird", dann wäre das natürlich Blödsinn. Unter Therapie kann in diesem Zusammenhang ja wohl nur eine PK-Therapie verstanden werden - von Brachy bis RPE, von HIFU bis ST usw. Meine AHIT zur Immunstärkung in diesem Zusammenhang als "Therapie" zu bezeichnen, so dass bei mir nicht von AS gesprochen werden kann, wäre mal wieder ziemlich weit hergeholt. Aber vielleicht war ich ja gar nicht gemeint.

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Das hatte ich auch nicht angenommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das leider nicht, dieses ist nicht klar ausgedrückt.
> 
> Es ist so, wie Du geschrieben hast, dass junge PK-Diagnostizierte zügig handeln sollten. Aber es ist gottlob nicht so, wie Du geschrieben hast, dass dieses zügige Handeln gleichgesetzt ist mit "immer operieren". Die Zusatzerklärung "im Forum stark vertretene Meinung" solltest Du besser korrigieren in "im Forum immer wieder wiederholte Meinung von wenigen Einzelnen".
> 
> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich das so genau nehme, denn sonst liefe nämlich auch Deine Argumentation auf eine pauschalierende, unhaltbare Ärztekritik hinaus.
> ...


Gut, lieber Knut, dass Du Dieter hast, der Dir immer sagt, was Du eigentlich meinen sollst.

Trotz versuchter Indoktrination aus Husum ist die RPE-Kritik ausdrücklich nicht die "im Forum immer wieder wiederholte Meinung von wenigen Einzelnen", sondern sie gibt das mulmige Gefühl Vieler wieder, dass die RPE zu oft, zu schnell und zu undifferenziert verordnet wird.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr sicher, dass die deutsche Ärzteschaft auch ohne die schützende Hand aus Husum wehrhaft genug wäre. Dennoch ist es auffallend, dass DausH in letzter Zeit immer häufiger meint, die Urologen vor mir und anderen schützen zu müssen. Merkwürdig...

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Georg,

auf die Schnelle habe ich diese Aussage von Dir gefunden:

"AS und WW sind also *identische Therapien*, bis Beschwerden auftreten. Erst dann wird unterschieden, ob Heilung angestrebt wird oder nicht, und diese Entscheidung fällt nicht aus _Krankheits_kriterien heraus, sondern aus _Abwägungs_kriterien wie Lebenserwartung, Gesundheitszustand etc. 

Also: Identische Therapie bis zum Auftreten von Beschwerden, und dann - selbst bei identischer klinischer und sonstiger Befundung - unterschiedliche Folgetherapien (kurativ bzw. palliativ).

Da macht es für mich keinen Sinn, in der _jahrelangen Vor-Entscheidungs-Phase_ recht krampfhaft, wie ich meine, zwischen der Art des Beobachtens und dem Grad der Wachsamkeit zu unterscheiden. Da ist Beides identisch."

Der Link dazu ist http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=26426&postcount=6 und ich weiß nicht, ob es noch später neue Erkenntnisse gegeben hat.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Gut, lieber Knut, dass Du Dieter hast, der Dir immer sagt, was Du eigentlich meinen sollst.
> 
> Trotz versuchter Indoktrination aus Husum ist die RPE-Kritik ausdrücklich nicht die "im Forum immer wieder wiederholte Meinung von wenigen Einzelnen", sondern sie gibt das mulmige Gefühl Vieler wieder, dass die RPE zu oft, zu schnell und zu undifferenziert verordnet wird.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich sehr sicher, dass die deutsche Ärzteschaft auch ohne die schützende Hand aus Husum wehrhaft genug wäre. Dennoch ist es auffallend, dass DausH in letzter Zeit immer häufiger meint, die Urologen vor mir und anderen schützen zu müssen. Merkwürdig...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Schorschel


meines Erachtens solltest Du mal auf die Couch, Schorschel.




> Dennoch ist es auffallend, dass DausH in letzter Zeit immer häufiger meint, die Urologen vor mir und anderen schützen zu müssen. Merkwürdig...


Wenn man das nicht als Neurose bezeichnen soll, als was dann Herr Administrator?

----------


## FranzHeinrich

Hallo, guten Abend!

Bitte auch an Neunutzer denken, die interessiert mitlesen, aber leider nicht sehr viel verstehen. Ich zumindest habe recht große Schwierigkeiten, mich in die doch sehr komplexe Materie einzulesen.

Grüße an alle 
Rena

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Knut,

da hast Du mich "erwischt"!! Ich würde das heute in der Tat anders und deutlich differenzierter formulieren.

Seinerzeit habe ich ich darauf abgehoben, was *ab dem Zeitpunkt des Auftretens von Beschwerden* passiert - entweder kurativ oder palliativ. Wobei man bei AS eigentlich gar nicht bis dahin wartet, sondern bereits entscheidet, wenn die Werte ansteigen.

Heute geht es mir um die Zeit *vorher*. 

Bei AS wird ja permanent im Sinne des Fitmachens des Körpers *agiert*. 

Bei WW (neulich habe ich Dir geschrieben, dass WW m.E. eine falsche Bezeichnung ist und dass es eher "Wait and see" heißen müsste) *wartet man* in der Tat, bis wirklich Beschwerden auftreten, um dann palliativ einzuwirken. 

Du fragst, "ob es später neue Erkenntnisse gegeben hat". 

Grundsätzliche Erkenntnisse eher nicht, aber eigentlich bin ich dank Konrads permanenter Hinweise dazu gekommen, den "aktiven" Teil von AS intensiver zu betrachten und einzuordnen. Daher meine Versuche, AS von WW/"wait and see" abzugrenzen, weil es dabei um gänzliche andere Verhaltensweisen geht - nämlich sehr aktiv vs. ziemlich passiv.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...meines Erachtens solltest Du mal auf die Couch, Schorschel.
> ...


Hab' ich doch längst hinter mir, lieber Dieter - u.a. deshalb durchschaue ich Deine Spielchen doch so gut!

Aber danke für Deine Fürsorge, die ich gerne zurückgebe. Ich finde, Du solltest nachziehen. Das täte Dir echt gut...

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo, guten Abend!
> 
> Bitte auch an Neunutzer denken, die interessiert mitlesen, aber leider nicht sehr viel verstehen. Ich zumindest habe recht große Schwierigkeiten, mich in die doch sehr komplexe Materie einzulesen.
> 
> Grüße an alle 
> Rena


Hallo Rena,

ich kann Dich gut verstehen. Ich glaube, das Hauptproblem in diesem Thread ist, dass der Hauptschreiber noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Behandlung und Therapie gelernt hat. Ich will es Dir gerne erklären:

Eine Therapie ist eine Behandlung mit dem Ziel der Heilung, während eine Behandlung keine Heilungsabsicht haben muss - aber kann. 

Deshalb werden die Abwartestrategien (WW, W+S, AS etc. pp.) unter dem Begriff Behandlung geführt. Also, man könnte auch sagen: "Abwartebehandlung". 

Wenn man jedoch eine Behandlung mit kurativer Absicht macht, im Falle des Hauptschreibers eine Eigenblutherapie, dann kann in solch einem Fall nicht von AS gesprochen werden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## roterlars

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ist schon Frühlung oder warum wird hier quer durch alle möglichen Threats rumgeblöckt ??

Nun zum Thema:
AS ist ein schulmedizinischer Begriff der eine mögliche Behandlungsstrategie beschreibt. Wenn sich ein Patient für ein AS entschließt und während dessen eine alternativmedizinsche Behandlung/ Therapie durchführt, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache das der Patient ein AS durchführt.
Schulmedizinische und Alternativmedizinsche Konzepte sollten hier nicht durcheinander gebracht werden sondern ganz klar sauber getrennt werden.
AS heißt das ich einen Patienten schulmedizinisch intensiv überwache und bei Fortschreiten des Tumors ihn einer kurativen schulmedizinschen Therapie zuführe. Alternativmedizinsche Konzepte haben in diesem Zusammenhang und Definition keinen Platz.
Was aber nicht ihren möglichen Wert schmälern soll. Alternativmedizinsche Behandlungen können eine AS unterstützen und einen positiven Effekt auf die Krankheitsentwicklung ausüben.
Des weitern denke ich aufgrund der Tatsache das die Schulmedizin den Begriff des AS eingeführt hat, sie sich der Tatsache bewußt ist, das viele Karzinome übertherapiert werden.
Wenn sich hier jemand  zum AS entscheidet und während dessen eine Eigenbluttherapie macht betreibt er trotzdem weiter AS. Er betreibt auch weiter AS wenn er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bei fehlendem Krankheitsprogress eine schulmedizinsche kurative Therapie ausschließt ( jeder Mensch kann seine Meinung ändern ). 



Gruss 

Lars

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Lars,

ich danke Dir sehr, dass Du als Arzt das hier besser klargestellt hast, als ich das als Laie jemals gekonnt hätte.

Deine Kernthesen möchte ich wegen ihrer Wichtigkeit hier nochmals hervorheben:




> AS ist ein *schulmedizinischer Begriff*, der eine mögliche Behandlungsstrategie beschreibt. Wenn sich ein Patient für ein AS entschließt und während dessen eine alternativmedizinsche Behandlung/Therapie durchführt, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Patient ein AS durchführt.





> AS heißt dass ich einen Patienten *schulmedizinisch intensiv überwache* und bei Fortschreiten des Tumors ihn einer kurativen schulmedizinschen Therapie zuführe.





> Des weiteren denke ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Schulmedizin den Begriff des AS eingeführt hat, sie sich der Tatsache bewußt ist, dass *viele Karzinome übertherapiert werden*.





> Wenn sich hier jemand zum AS entscheidet und während dessen eine Eigenbluttherapie macht, betreibt er trotzdem weiter AS. Er betreibt auch weiter AS, wenn er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bei fehlendem Krankheitsprogress eine schulmedizinsche kurative Therapie ausschließt ( jeder Mensch kann seine Meinung ändern ).


Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Lars,

mit anderen Worten:

"AS" ist eine rein alternativmedizinische Angelegenheit ohne Heilungsanspruch?

Gruß Dieter

PS: Sorry, hatte mich vertippt, wollte "schulmedizinische Angelegenheit" schreiben. Ist ja auch ziemlich verwirrend  :verwirrt:

----------


## knut.krueger

Nein, lieber Dieter, noch einmal den Beitrag von Lars genau durchlesen, denn AS ist ein schulmedizinischer Ansatz.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Georg,

Dieter hat seine Aussage im Ursprungsbeitrag bereits verbessert und sich entschuldigt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## roterlars

Nein,
AS ist als Konzept entstanden als Studien zeigten das wir etwa 70 % der T2 Tumore übertherapieren. Heißt, die Lebenserwartung des Patienten wird durch das Vorhandensein des P-Ca nicht beeinflußt. Eine Entfernung des P-Ca ( = Heilung ) ,sei es durch OP oder Radiatio, ist bei vielen Pat. wahrscheinlich nicht nötig. Nur weil etwas Unschönes da ist muss ich es noch lange nicht entfernen. Habe einen Kratzer im Autolack , Auto fährt trotzdem, ist halt ein Schönheitsfehler.
Problem des AS ist, das keine vernünftigen Parameter existieren die eine sichere Beurteilung des Carcinoms erlauben ob ein Pat. ein relevantes P-Ca hat oder nicht.

Gruss

Lars

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Knut,

danke für den Hinweis.

Ich habe meinen Beitrag gelöscht, obwohl Dieters Aussage auch nach seiner Änderung keinen Sinn macht, weil Lars exakt das Gegenteil schreibt - dass AS nämlich die kurative Option ausdrücklich beinhaltet, wenn die klinischen Alarmglocken zu rasseln beginnen.

Die AS-Systematik an sich ist alles andere als kompliziert, und Lars hat das hervorragend ausgedrückt. Schwieriger ist dagegen - neben dem Mut des Betroffenen - das Festlegen der Parameter dafür, ob AS sinnvoll sein kann. Daher meine Predigten nach Differentialdiagnostik anstatt "Rauf auf den OP-Tisch" - egal ob der Patient jung, mittelalt oder alt ist.

Gruß

Schorschel

P.S.: Soeben lese ich Lars' letzten Beitrag, der wieder voll auf dem Punkt sitzt!

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo, guten Abend!
> 
> Bitte auch an Neunutzer denken, die interessiert mitlesen, aber leider nicht sehr viel verstehen. Ich zumindest habe recht große Schwierigkeiten, mich in die doch sehr komplexe Materie einzulesen.
> 
> Grüße an alle 
> Rena


Hallo Rena,

lies' zum sehr wichtigen Thema AS am besten das, was Lars (er ist Urologe) geschrieben hat; dann bist Du sicher kompetenter informiert als durch die Dir angebotenen Privat-Definitionen zum Thema Therapie und Behandlung.

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo, guten Abend!
> 
> Bitte auch an Neunutzer denken, die interessiert mitlesen, aber leider nicht sehr viel verstehen. Ich zumindest habe recht große Schwierigkeiten, mich in die doch sehr komplexe Materie einzulesen.
> 
> Grüße an alle 
> Rena


Hallo Rena, Du hast schon recht. Anbei eine relativ leicht verständliche Erklärung, wie von der Stiftung Männergesundheit schon lange verfügbar.

Gruß Dieter




> Bei einem lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom, das keine Metastasen bildet und nicht aggressiv ist, stehen Ihnen alternativ zu einer sofortigen lokalen Therapiemaßnahme zwei unterschiedliche Strategien zur Verfügung. Active Surveillance und Watchful Waiting nehmen eine Behandlung erst dann in Angriff, wenn diese unbedingt erforderlich wird. Beide Verfahren erhalten die Lebensqualität, weil sie gänzlich ohne Nebenwirkungen auskommen.
> 
> *Active Surveillance*
> 
> Active Surveillance ist eine Strategie, bei der Sie erst behandelt werden, wenn Ihre Erkrankung fortschreitet oder Sie eine Therapie wünschen. Tritt dieser Fall ein, wird Ihnen zu einer Entfernung der Prostata (radikale Prostatektomie) oder einer externen Strahlentherapie geraten. Die Behandlung wird bei den Anzeichen einer fortschreitenden Erkrankung so rechtzeitig eingeleitet, dass die Aussicht auf Heilung bestehen bleibt. Das Vorgehen bedarf einer engmaschigen Kontrolle des Prostatakrebses und ist auch bei jüngeren Patienten unter 60 Jahren vertretbar, wenn Arzt und Patient die Eignungskriterien beachten und zuverlässig zusammenarbeiten. Studien beweisen, dass die Überlebenschancen der Patienten, bei denen diese Überwachungsstrategie angewendet wird, vergleichbar sind mit den Überlebenschancen derjenigen, die sofort aktiv behandelt werden. Untersuchungsergebnisse zeigen bei zwei Dritteln der Patienten auch acht Jahre nach der Krebsdiagnose keine Anzeichen eines wachsenden Tumors. Es besteht also keine Notwendigkeit zu behandeln. Eine Behandlung ist bei lediglich 22 Prozent der Patienten in 8 Jahren wegen eines Fortschreitens der Erkrankung notwendig gewesen. 12 Prozent der Patienten haben die Überwachungsstrategie auf eigenen Wunsch beendet und sich invasiv behandeln lassen.
> 
> *Watchful Waiting*
> 
> Watchful Waiting ist eine Strategie, bei der Sie nur behandelt werden, wenn Beschwerden auf Grund des Prostatakarzinoms auftreten. In der Regel besteht eine Therapie aus einer Hormonbehandlung und erfordert keine Operation oder Bestrahlung. Wenn Beschwerden ausbleiben, ist es nicht nötig, infolge eines ansteigenden PSA-Wertes eine Therapie in Angriff zu nehmen. Eine halbjährliche Routineuntersuchung reicht aus. Die Belastung und das Risiko einer intensiven Behandlung werden vermieden. Allerdings wird auf das vielfach nicht erreichbare Ziel einer vollständigen Heilung verzichtet. Mit Beschwerden durch die fortschreitende Erkrankung wird erst jenseits der Lebenserwartung (zirka 10 Jahre später) gerechnet. Das Vorgehen ist daher nicht für jüngere Patienten unter 70 Jahren ohne schwerwiegende Begleiterkrankungen geeignet.
> ...

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wenn sich hier jemand  zum AS entscheidet und während dessen eine Eigenbluttherapie macht betreibt er trotzdem weiter AS.


Hallo Roter Lars,

hierzu widerspreche ich. Denn die Eigenbluttherapie AHIT erhebt für sich den Anspruch, beides zu sein: nämlich eine schulmedizinische Therapie sowie auch eine alternativmedizinische Behandlung. Somit ist es aufgrund des schulmedizinischen Anspruchs nicht so, wie sie ausgeführt haben, dass ein Patient AS betreibt bzw. weiterhin AS betreibt, wenn er eine AHIT-Therapie bei sich anwendet.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,
seh ich nicht so,
abgesehen davon halte ich so eine Disskusion für spitzfindig und kleinkariert.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Anonymous1

> ....abgesehen davon halte ich so eine Disskusion für spitzfindig und kleinkariert.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Lars


diese Einschätzung von Dir teile ich mit Dir voll. Mich wundert, dass  Du dich daran beteiligst.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> diese Einschätzung von Dir teile ich mit Dir voll...


Hohe Anerkennung für diese Selbstkritik, werter Dieter, denn mit "spitzfindig und kleinkariert" bist ja, so glaube ich, _Du_ gemeint.

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hohe Anerkennung für diese Selbstkritik, werter Dieter, denn mit "spitzfindig und kleinkariert" bist ja, so glaube ich, _Du_ gemeint.
> 
> Schorschel



Schorschel, ich habe Dir neulich schon einmal eine Empfehlung wegen Neurose gegeben, leider hast du es nicht begriffen. Du kapierst auch überhaupt nicht die immer wieder eingebrachten Wünsche, insbesonders von Neu-Betroffenen, um einen gemäßigten Umgang miteinander hier im Forum. Stattdessen frönst du immer verbissener deiner offenbar inzwischen chronischen Leidenschaft des Stichelns. Was du damit erreichst? In der Sache nichts, absolut nichts. Du bist unverbesserlich, uneinsichtig und neurotisch.

Du wirst es vermutlich auch jetzt wieder bringen, die Schuld an diesen peinlichen Schreibereien überall zu suchen, --- nur nicht bei Dir selbst. Und auch deine sogenannten Freunde werden nicht auf sich warten lassen. Und der Administrator wird wieder mal löschen.

So ist das halt hier, dank Schorschel, dem Dauerstichler.

----------


## Schorschel

Ach Dieter...

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ach Dieter...


Tja........

----------


## HansiB

Oh Kinder,

hört doch mit den Kindereien auf. 
Schaut euch die Prätherapeutische Staging im GEK Buch Nr. 41 DNA Zytometrie an, dann wisst ihr, wann man AS oder WW machen kann. Ich hoffe ihr habt den Band. Ab S. 136 kann man sich diesbezüglich informieren. 

Jedem der sich Lokal therapieren will, oder soll, oder bei weiterem Fortschritt, als Lektüre zu empfehlen. Da wisst ihr auch eure Lebenserwartung, wenn ihr eine DNA-Z. habt und kontrolliert. Ich bin da schon lange tot.
Ich verteile die Büchlein an unwissende Ärzte und SHG Leiter unseres LPS.

Für mich ist immer wieder erschrecken, wie wenige davon schon mal was gehört haben oder damit was anfangen können. Aber ich bin lieber ruhig, soll ja brav sein.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Hier fehlt noch einer

*Eben hat mich eine private Nachricht übers Forum erreicht, in der jemand seine Emotionen in die Worte kleidete, für die ich einmal die erste gelbe Karte bekam. Er hat mir aber auch klar kund getan, wem das hätte gelten sollen. Die Forumsgemeinde umfasst unzählige clevere Männer und sogar Frauen. Ich bin sicher, dass die meisten den richtigen Riecher haben.

*"Das Leben wird nach Tagen gezählt und nach Taten gemessen"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## silver dollar

> Oh Kinder,
> 
> hört doch mit den Kindereien auf. 
> 
> *ok bin ich dabei*
> 
> Schaut euch die Prätherapeutische Staging im GEK Buch Nr. 41 DNA Zytometrie an, dann wisst ihr, wann man AS oder WW machen kann. Ich hoffe ihr habt den Band. Ab S. 136 kann man sich diesbezüglich informieren. 
> 
> *ok kann man aber muss man nicht tun immerhin dem thread foerderlich*
> ...


Gruss aus dem hohen Norden

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter!

Es geht mir ausschließlich um das Thema, das ich diesem Thread gegeben habe:

*Aktives Überwachen (=AS=Active Surveillance) als echte Therapieoption*

Das Ziel meiner Bemühungen, und dabei bitte ich Euch - siehe unten - um Hilfe:

*Das Vermeiden zu vieler und/oder zu früher Operationen oder Bestrahlungen.* 

Ich zitiere hier den Urologen Lars:




> AS ist als Konzept entstanden, als Studien zeigten, dass wir _etwa 70 % der T2 Tumore übertherapieren_.


Das Wesentliche an AS ist - auch hier zitiere ich Lars als Urologen:




> AS heißt dass ich einen Patienten _schulmedizinisch intensiv überwache_ und bei Fortschreiten des Tumors ihn einer _kurativen schulmedizinschen Therapie_ zuführe.


Ich praktiziere dieses Vorgehen (siehe meine PK-Historie) seit nunmehr über 4 Jahren, und es geht mir blendend. Meine Werte sind in Ordnung, und alle Therapieoptionen stehen mir offen, sollte mein AS-Überwachungs-Netzwerk irgendwann Alarm schlagen. Nach derzeitigem Stand meines Denkens würde ich dann eine Brachy machen, aber vielleicht gibt es bis dahin bessere Erkenntnisse. 

Dass ich eine Immunstärkungstherapie mache, ändert nach meiner (und Lars') Meinung nichts daran, dass ich PK-mäßig AS in Reinkultur mache (und wenn nicht, dann nennen wir's eben anders). Denn AS heißt eben *nicht*, einfach zuzuwarten (das wäre "wait and see"), sondern aktiv seinen Körper zu befähigen, mit dem Krebs-Aggressor fertig zu werden. Ob das - zusätzlich zu Ernährung, Lebensführung etc. - meine AHIT ist, Konrads Weg oder was auch immer...  


Sich im Falle einer frischen Krebsdiagnose, die jeden Betroffenen natürlich zunächst schockiert, für AS zu entscheiden, trifft m.E. auf folgende Probleme:
Der Instinkt sagt einem fast immer, der verdammte Krebs muss raus, und zwar schnellstens! Viele folgen ihrem Instinkt, weil sie den Krebsgedanken psychisch nicht ertragen können.Der Urologe empfiehlt gemäß seiner Leitlinie sehr häufig eine schnelle Operation - wenn die (oft viel zu spärliche) vorliegende Diagnostik auf einen nicht allzu fortgeschrittenen PK hinweist, ist die RPE eigentlich fast immer die Uro-Empfehlung. Damit trifft der Uro - und das noch als der Fachmann, dem man gerade in einer solchen Situation gerne vertrauen würde (aber nicht blind sollte!) - den vorher erwähnten Instinkt. Das Ergebnis: Viele, viele RPE's, die überflüssig sind (siehe obiges Zitat von Lars).Die urologischen Leitlinien sehen AS nicht vor. Insofern fällt es dem Uro schwer, etwas Anderes als radikale Maßnahmen zu empfehlen. Eine Übertherapie mag schlecht für den Patienten sein, aber sie gilt nicht als Kunstfehler. Eine "Untertherapie" (?) wie AS wäre vielleicht besser für den Patienten, aber der Uro hat nichts, auf das er sich berufen kann. Das erfordert Mut, individuelles Einfühlungsvermögen in den einzelnen Patienten und den Willen/die Fähigkeit zur ausgefuchsten Differentialdiagnostik, um die AS-Eignung des Patienten zu ermitteln.Und vor allem: Es gibt keinerlei anerkannte Parameter, wer für AS geeignet sein könnte und wer nicht. Damit bewegen sich Arzt und Patient auf unsicherem Untergrund, mit dem häufigen Ergebnis "Sicher ist sicher", also RPE, also oft Übertherapie.*Nun meine Bitte an Euch:*

Steigt mit ein in eine sachliche Diskussion um das Thema "AS als echte Therapieoption". Meldet Euch zu den Fragen der denkbaren Parameter, der möglichen Ausschlusskriterien usw.usw. oder ob Ihr das Thema AS völlig anders seht als ich usw.usw.

Meine These:

Es gibt Jahr für Jahr ein paar Tausend neudiagnostizierte Schorschels...

...die meinen Weg gehen könnten,

...sich damit viele Jahre Lebensqualität sichern,

...ohne eine Therapieoption aufzugeben,

...sich selbst viel Leid und dem Gesundheitssystem viel Geld ersparen

...usw.usw.


Ich freue mich auf Eure Hinweise, Anregungen, Kritik...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorschel,
ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es Einige der paar Tausend neu Betroffenen interessieren könnte, mit welchen Kosten sie für Diagnosen, AHIT und NEM zu rechnen hätten, wenn sie Deiner These folgen wollen. Ich denke dabei in erster Linie an gesetzlich Versicherte. Vielleicht hast Du ein paar Zahlen dazu.
Herzlichen Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Jürgen,

komme gerade nach Hause und sehe Deinen Beitrag.

Kosten? Eine wichtige Frage, zu der ich morgen etwas schreiben werde...

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Jürgen!

Die Kostenfrage ist schwerer zu benatworten, als ich zunächst dachte. Zum Einen, weil ich in der glücklichen Situation bin, auf Geld nicht zu sehr achten zu müssen. Und zum Anderen weil ich nicht weiß, was im Zweifel die GKV zahlt.

Spezielle AS-Kosten, wenn man das mal so nennen will, fallen u.U. in den Bereichen Immunsystemstärkung und Diagnostik/Überwachung an. Gesunde Ernährung und einschlägige Nahrungsergänzungsmittel lasse ich hier weg, denn diese Ausgaben sind m.E. therapieunabhängig, d.h. als Krebspatient sollte man sich in jedem Fall gesund ernähren und und sinnvolle Nahrungs-Supplemente zu sich nehmen. Dass die Zellsymbiose-Geschichte von TISSO, die ich mache, nicht ganz billig ist, das stimmt, aber die ist sicher auch nicht obligatorisch.

Was die Kosten für Diagnostik/Überwachung angeht: 

Ich habe einen sog. "Großschadens-Tarif" bei meiner PKV, d.h. ich habe mehrere Tausen Euro Selbstbeteiligung im Jahr, so dass ich eigentlich nie (bisher erst 2x in 20 Jahren) überhaupt Rechnungen bei meiner Kasse einreiche. Daher weiß ich nicht, welche Laborwerte und Untersuchungen die Kasse zahlen würde und welche nicht. Ich habe ungefähr EUR 1.000 an Laborkosten im Jahr (Arztkosten fallen nicht an, weil ich das Blut immer im Labor abnehmen lasse). Wieviel davon die Kasse übernehmen würde, weiß ich aus dem genannten Grunde leider nicht.

Zum Immunsystem:

Es gibt viele immunstärkende Therapien (Konrad berichtet regelmäßig darüber). Manche kosten gar nichts (von Joggen und anderem Sport bis zu Wechselbädern/-duschen und anderen Naturverfahren). Was Konrad für andere Maßnahmen zahlt, weiß ich nicht - vielleicht meldet er sich ja dazu.

Eine AHIT-Serie kostet rd. EUR 3.500 für ca. 6 - 7 Monate, also ca. EUR 500 - 600 im Monat. Die Kassen zahlen das derzeit nicht. Wenn man das 1x pro Jahr oder alle 2 Jahre macht, halte ich die Kosten angesichts der Schwere unserer Krankheit für vertretbar.

Soweit, lieber Jürgen, meine ersten Bemerkungen zu Kosten; auf Nachfragen werde ich natürlich gerne antworten. Es wäre schön, wenn andere Mitstreiter diesbezüglich ihre Erfahrungen beisteuern würden.

Meine Meinung: Eine vernünftige Immunstärkung und eine straffe Überwachung der Werte sollte für die allermeisten Betroffenen finanziell machbar sein. Wenn es an AHIT-Dimensionen geht, wird es sicher für manche (leider) schwierig, wie ich einigen Beiträgen hier im Forum leider bereits entnehmen musste.

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass die Frage "Bin ich ein AS-Kandidat?" nicht über die Kostenseite entschieden werden sollte und darf.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorschel,
Deiner Meinung, dass die Frage "AS oder nicht " nicht über die Kostenseite entschieden werden sollte, kann man sich nur anschließen. Andererseits ist der von Dir vorgeschlagene Weg bei Kosten von 6-7 TSD €/Jahr für viele GV sicher nicht gangbar. Bei mir betragen die Laborkosten ca. 150.- bis 200.-/Jahr. Zur Blutabnahme gehe ich ebenfalls direkt ins Labor, da mein Uro nicht am Heimator ansässig ist. Eigentlich müßte es möglich sein, diese Kosten mittels einer Arztüberweisung mit der KK abzurechnen. Hier im Forum ist mal eine Abrechnungskennziffer 32012 genannt worden. Ob das geht konnte ich aber bisher nicht klären. Zu den Laborkosten kommen noch ca. 1700.-€ für die üblichen NEM im Jahr dazu.
Weitere Aktivitäten wie AHIT, Zellsymbiose mache ich z.Zt.(noch) nicht, sozusagen
gegenüber Deiner AS Variante "AS light".
Herzlichen Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> Deiner Meinung, dass die Frage "AS oder nicht " nicht über die Kostenseite entschieden werden sollte, kann man sich nur anschließen...
> 
> ...sozusagen gegenüber Deiner AS Variante "AS light".
> Herzlichen Gruß
> Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen, 

vielleicht mache ich ja auch mehr als notwendig, sozusagen eine übertherapierte AS!?

Im Kern ist wichtig, und da dürften wir übereinstimmen:

- Stimulierung des Immunsystems (da schwanken die Kosten zwischen Null und nach oben offen...)

- Vernünftige Ernährung/Lebensführung, unter Zuhilfenahme sinnvoller NEM's (geschätzte EUR 50 bis 200 pro Monat, ebenfalls nach oben relativ offen, falls gewünscht) 

- engmaschige Überwachung (zwischen EUR 200 - EUR 1.000 im Jahr).

Diese Kosten sind in der Tat überschaubar, meine ich.


Hast Du Ideen bzgl. der Parameter? Was sind Deine persönlichen Schwellenwerte?


Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Schorschel !

Von Dir ein



> AS als echte Therapieoption... 
> 
> Im Kern ist wichtig, und da dürften wir übereinstimmen:
> - Stimulierung des Immunsystems (da schwanken die Kosten zwischen Null und nach oben offen...)
> - Vernünftige Ernährung/Lebensführung, unter Zuhilfenahme sinnvoller NEM's (geschätzte EUR 50 bis 200 pro Monat, ebenfalls nach oben relativ offen, falls gewünscht) 
> - engmaschige Überwachung (zwischen EUR 200 - EUR 1.000 im Jahr).
> Diese Kosten sind in der Tat überschaubar, meine ich.


Im Wesentlichen gebe ich Dir Recht, daß bei der Behandlung des PK viel zu oft und zu schnell radikale Behandlungen empfohlen werden. 
Trotzdem glaube ich, daß Du mit Deinen richtigen Hinweisen in dem derzeitigen System der "urologischen Leitlinien" ein "Rufer in der Wüste" bleiben wirst.
Der Diagnoseschock nach PK-Erkennung, verhindert in der Regel, daß die meisten Patienten, überhaupt ernsthaft über AS nachdenken. (Ich war vor 3 Jahren nicht anders, insbesonde hat mich auch meine Frau zur Radikalen Theerapie gedrängt - nicht nur die Urologen)
Der Erfolg der "Tiroler Studie" zeigt, daß über PSA-Screening, die Möglichkeit bestände, AS als dauerhafte oder zeitbegrenzte Therapie, vor den "radikalen Therapien", vorzuschalten.
Würden bei Männern regelmäßig, z.B. ab 45 Jahren, der PSA-Wert gemessen, hätten Ärzte, bei steigenden PSA-Werten, die Möglichkeit ihre Patienten zu Warnen und mit Diesen die oben, unter Zitat stehenden Vorschläge, durchzuziehen (gesünder Leben + Stärkung des Immunsystems + engere/ausgedehnte Überwachung).
Heute ist es so, daß Ärzte zwar die Erhöhung des PSA-Wertes ermitteln lassen, aber in der Regel mit Ihren Patienten daraus keine Konsequenzen ziehen. Es wird einfach tatenlos bis zu PSA-Werten zwischen 4-10 ng/ml gewartet. Dann kommt die Biopsie und gegebenenfalls die OP.
Ich vermute, daß viele Männer bei konsequenter Verbesserung Ihrer gesundheitlichen Lebensführung (nach ersten, ungewöhnlichen Erhöhungen), ein weiteres Steigen des PSA-Wertes, abblocken könnten.
Auf diese Weise könnte man schon die Patienten selektieren (bei denen die Verbesserung der Ernährung/Lebensführung nicht hilft), die genauer untersucht werden müssen und dann vermutlich auch einer Radikalen Behandlung zugeführt werden sollten. 

Aber ich glaube, meine Überlegungen zu Deinem Thema, werden auch nur Wunschdenken bleiben.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

*Wer sich treiben läßt, kann das Ufer nicht bestimmen !*
_______________________________________________
(gehört im NDR-Radio)

----------


## Schorschel

> ... 
> Im Wesentlichen gebe ich Dir Recht, daß bei der Behandlung des PK viel zu oft und zu schnell radikale Behandlungen empfohlen werden. 
> Trotzdem glaube ich, daß Du mit Deinen richtigen Hinweisen in dem derzeitigen System der "urologischen Leitlinien" ein "Rufer in der Wüste" bleiben wirst.
> *Der Diagnoseschock nach PK-Erkennung*, verhindert in der Regel, daß die meisten Patienten, überhaupt ernsthaft über AS nachdenken. (Ich war vor 3 Jahren nicht anders, insbesonde hat mich auch meine Frau zur Radikalen Therapie gedrängt - nicht nur die Urologen)...


Lieber Bernhard,

es sind ja nicht nur Konrad, Du oder ich, die sich gegen die Hauruck-Praktiken vieler Urologen wenden. Es sind auch Urologen wie Lars, die von eklatanten schulmedizinischen Übertherapie-Raten berichten, und jetzt auch der Urologe Dr. Bliemeister, hier im Forum als einer der letzten FNAB-Profis bekannt. In seinem neuesten Buch ("Prostatakrebs - Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun") schreibt er u.a.:




> "Entsetzlich und unerträglich ist, dass ca. 80% aller radikal behandelten Männer überhaupt nicht aufgeklärt wurden: *wenn Sie nicht sterben wollen, muss operiert werden!* blieb Alles.


Das deckt sich fast wortgleich mit dem Satz meines Wiesbadener Urologen nach meiner Diagnose vor über 4 Jahren.

Als Unterstützung für meinen Einsatz für die *Aktive Überwachung als eigenständige Therapieoption* sehe ich folgende Aussage von Dr. Bliemeister, ebenfalls aus dem genannten Buch:



> Dieses große Leid, diese haarsträubenden Praktiken schreien nach Öffentlichkeit. Warum wird Männern systematisch wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis vorenthalten, *die als erstattungsfähige* *Kassenleistung 2/3 aller radikalen Operationen als Übertherapie entlarven würde?*


Das Buch ist übrigens für EUR 11 online bestellbar über die Homepage von Dr. Bliemeister (www.prostatakrebsonline.de). Ich finde es sehr lesenswert...

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Ich halte nichts davon, pauschalierend Hauruck-Urologen darzustellen und Einzelsätze aus Veröffentlichungen als Gegenbeispiele dran zu machen..

Dr. Bliemeister hat eine eigene Homepage und formuliert sich zu den invasiven Therapien hier:

http://www.prostatakrebsonline.de/01...13e/index.html

Informativ und umfassend.

Wer sich nicht gleich ein Buch kaufen will, dem könnte diese 17 Seiten-PDF von Dr. Bliemeister möglicherweise auch reichen:

http://www.prostatakrebsonline.de/do...ernetseite.pdf

Gruß Dieter

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,
jetzt muss ich mich aber auch mal stark machen für die Urologenschaft:

Aussagen das 80 % aller radikal behandelter Patienten nicht aufgeklärt werden halte ich für polemisch , reiserisch und schlichtweg falsch. 
Wenn ich solche Aussagen höre, kommt mir die Galle hoch und habe den Eindruck, weil hier jemand  sein Buch verkaufen will,  zieht er bewußt einen Grossteil seiner Kollegen in den Dreck . 
Der Großteil der Urologen leistet unter immer schwierigeren Vorraussetzungen eine gute Arbeit.
Das nicht jeder Patient zu 100% zufrieden gestellt werden kann ist klar.
Das hier im Forum auch mal leicht der (falsche) Eindruck entstehen kann das ein Großteil der Patienten schlecht oder falsch behandelt wird ist mir auch klar. Und das dann jemand an der Schulmedizin zweifelt  wie zum Beispiel Konrad kann ich verstehen.

Gruss

Lars

----------


## Anonymous1

Danke, Lars.

----------


## Harro

*Erster Überschwang

*Hallo, Lars,




> Aussagen das 80 % aller radikal behandelter Patienten nicht aufgeklärt werden halte ich für polemisch , reiserisch und schlichtweg falsch.


mit mancherlei Beurteilungen liegen wir auf einer Wellenlänge. Das oben Zitierte mag im ersten Moment fast wie ein Schockerlebnis wirken; bei näherer Betrachtung erscheint es mir aber doch nicht mehr so ganz ausgeschlossen. Wer denn hier im Forum, mal ehrlich an die Brust geklopft, wurde denn wirklich mit beruhigenden Worten anders über seinen PK-Status informiert, als mit den Worten" am besten lassen sie es gleich weg operieren, dann haben Sie es hinter sich"? Trotzdem ist es in der augenblicklichen angespannten Situation auch hier im Forum über das Für und Wider von AS + WW ein riskantes Manöver, gerade diesem Personenkreis nun dieses Buch eines auch um seine Existenz und um seine Reputation besorgten Mediziners zugänglich zu machen.

*"Denke falsch, wenn du magst, aber denke um Gottes willen für dich selber"
*(Doris Lessing)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> Aussagen, dass 80 % aller radikal behandelter Patienten nicht aufgeklärt werden, halte ich für polemisch , reißerisch und schlichtweg falsch...


Lieber Lars,

ich hatte die obige Aussage Deines Kollegen Bliemeister für nicht soooo weit entfernt von Deiner eigenen gehalten (siehe unten), die Du kürzlich hier gemacht hast; sonst hätte ich Dich nicht im Zusammenhang mit Herrn Bliemeister zitiert.

_Zitat Lars:_ 



> ...
> AS ist als Konzept entstanden als Studien zeigten das wir etwa 70 % der T2 Tumore übertherapieren. Heißt, die Lebenserwartung des Patienten wird durch das Vorhandensein des P-Ca nicht beeinflußt...


... denn auch eine radikale Übertherapie halte ich für eine falsche oder schlechte Aufklärung. Sehe ich das nicht richtig? Wo ist da im Kern ein Widerspruch zwischen Bliemeister und Dir?

Ich habe Bliemeister als behutsamen und einfühlsamen Arzt kennen gelernt (ich bin sicher, dass Knut, Hutschi, Konrad usw. das bestätigen würden). Er ist das Gegenteil eines Mannes, der provoziert, um Umsätze zu machen. Wenn er so drastisch formuliert, muss er einschlägige Gründe und Erfahrungen haben.

Dieser Thread plädiert ja *für AS*, und *nicht gegen RPE* o.ä. Insofern hätte ich meinen obigen Beitrag vielleicht besser woanders eingestellt.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Schorschel,
der Kern meiner Aussage ist, das das Problem der AS ist, das sichere Prognosefaktoren für das P-Ca fehlen um AS sicher durchzuführen.
Fehlende Aufklärung für den geringen Anteil an AS bei P-Ca Patienten verantwortlich zumachen ist schlichtweg Blödsinn.

Gruss

Lars

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> der Kern meiner Aussage ist, das das Problem der AS ist, das sichere Prognosefaktoren für das P-Ca fehlen um AS sicher durchzuführen.
> 
> _Völlig einverstanden..._
> 
> Fehlende Aufklärung für den geringen Anteil an AS bei P-Ca Patienten verantwortlich zumachen ist schlichtweg Blödsinn.
> 
> _Ebenfalls einverstanden. Habe ich auch gar nicht gemacht..._
> 
> ...


Hallo Lars,

bitte lies' meinen Beitrag noch einmal durch. Die Verknüpfung Aufklärung/AS habe ich nicht gemacht, sondern eine Verknüpfung "schlechte Aufklärung und Übertherapie", was ich für legitim halte.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Schorschel,
alles klar , akzeptier ich so.




> Dieses große Leid, diese haarsträubenden Praktiken schreien nach Öffentlichkeit. Warum wird Männern systematisch wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis vorenthalten, *die als erstattungsfähige* *Kassenleistung 2/3 aller radikalen Operationen als Übertherapie entlarven würd*


*e?*
Der Vorwurf von Dr. B. das die Urologenschaft systematisch ihren Patienten Informationen vorenthält halte ich für schlicht weg pathologisch.
Bin ich Mitglied eines Geheimbundes der jede Prostata zu Geld verwandeln will oder was ?  :L&auml;cheln: 

oh großer Gott Mammon lass sich jede Prsotata entarten auf das ich sie herrausreißen kann um sie in pures Gold verwandeln .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 



Gruss

Lars

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> alles klar , akzeptier ich so.
> 
> *...*  
> Gruss
> 
> Lars


 
Danke, Lars, für die Klarstellung.

Das Geldverdien-Thema war nie das meine, wenn es um Urologen-Kritik ging. Mein Thema ist vielmehr der leitliniengeprägte Druck in Richtung RPE, oft genug ohne ausreichende Differentialdiagnostik und mit überflüssigem Zeitdruck. Das führt dann zu den 70 % Übertherapie, die Du genannt hast.

Wieviele der Betroffenen Kandidaten für AS gewesen wären und nach welchen Kriterien und wieviele potentielle Kandidaten dann auch tatsächlich die AS gewagt hätten - das steht in den Sternen, da hast Du Recht.

Da gibt es noch viel Arbeit, und das ist der Sinn dieses Threads...

Grüße nach Düsseldorf!

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Deutung eines Zitats

*Hallo, Lars,

*Zitat:*
*Dieses große Leid, diese haarsträubenden Praktiken schreien nach Öffentlichkeit. Warum wird Männern systematisch wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis vorenthalten, die als erstattungsfähige* *Kassenleistung 2/3 aller radikalen Operationen als Übertherapie entlarven würde*

dieses Zitat aus der Einleitung muss ohne einen näheren Bezug zu dem, was da vorenthalten wird,  zu Missdeutungen führen. Erst beim Lesen des Buches erfährt man denn auch, was Dr. Bliemeister eigentlich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will, nämlich die nicht berücksichtigte Einbeziehung z. B. neben dem Gleason-Score auch die DNA-Ploidie zur zusätzlichen Malignitätsbefundung. Ich hoffe mal, das ich das so richtig erkannt habe.

*"Die Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt, dass aus Unwahrheit und Gewalt auf Dauer niemals Gutes entstehen kann"
*(Mahatma Gandhi)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

ich habe nun längere Zeit dem munteren Treiben in diesem Thread zugeschaut und wundere mich sehr über die so oft wiederholten Behauptungen der fehlenden Prognosefaktoren für AS. Prof. Böcking hat diese schon seit längerem definiert

- peridiploide Verteilung
- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

In den letzten Wochen habe ich diese Werte x-fach im Forum vorgetragen, und mir geht es wie Konrad: Niemand interessiert sich dafür. Wenn man nicht nur am Diskutieren interessiert ist, dann sollte man sich mit dem Vorschlag von Prof. Böcking befassen. Für die Verlaufskontrolle hat er die schonende FNAB in ein bis zwei Jahresabständen vorgeschlagen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,
Fakt ist das bei der DNA Zytometrie im Rahmen des P-Ca´s die notwendige ausreichende Datengrundlage fehlt. Es fehlen die Studien. Und solange das so ist, ist die DNA Zytometrie nicht geeignet leitliniengerecht als Prognosefaktor aufgenommen zuwerden.  Aufgrund des Fehlen dieser Studien irgendwelche Verschwörungstherorien zu postulieren find ich irgendwie gewagt.

Gruss

Lars

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

ich vermute nicht so sehr Desinteresse, sondern mehr Angst.

Hängt wohl stark mit dem zusammen, was beispielsweise dieser Tage in der englischen Tagepresse zu AS stand:

*CONS:* '*It is possible for a cancer to suddenly become very aggressive and this may not be picked up immediately*,' says Dr Thomas Stuttaford. Furthermore, there is some debate about the accuracy of the PSA test because you can have an elevated PSA and not have cancer.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Heiheiei, da sind wir ja mittendrin...

Dr.B. läßt sich vom Ergebis der Ploidie leiten.

1. Ist der Tumor diploid - keine Therapie
2. Ist der Tumor tetraploid - auch keine Therapie
3. erst wenn der Tumor ins x-ploide abtriftet, dann invasiver Eingriff.

So gesehen ist aus seiner Sicht nahezu jeder frühzeitige invasive Eingriff bei "Neubetroffenen", die nicht gerade mit GS=8 belastet sind (Ploidie wird ja leider nicht mitbestimmt von der Pathologie), eine Übertherapie - und er hat auch aus meiner Sicht tendentiell recht. So kommt seine Einschätzung zustande, dass 80% nicht aufgeklärt und übertherapiert werden, weil die Relevanz der Ploidie nicht berücksichtigt wird.
Ich habe sein Buch noch nicht gelesen, aber mir fehlen bei seiner mutigen Vorgehensweise doch die Langzeitvergleiche. 
Die Frage stellt sich immer: Soll man invasiv schon in einem Frühstadium vorgehen und die Chance der möglichen Kurierung wahrnehmen oder noch die möglicherweise langen Jahre am LQ geniesen und erst später bei manifestem Risiko invasiv vorgehen? 
Aus meiner Sicht würde ich zumindest bei diploid und geringe PF (Knut hat's schon mehrmals erwähnt) AS praktizieren, wenn denn die Rahmendaten (z.B. Kapselbegrenzung, nicht allzu hohe PSA) stimmen. 
Hut ab vor Dr. B.

Grüße an alle
Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

hallo Lars,

lese eben Deine Zeilen:



> Es fehlen die Studien. Und solange das so ist, ist die DNA Zytometrie nicht geeignet leitliniengerecht als Prognosefaktor aufgenommen zuwerden. Aufgrund des Fehlen dieser Studien irgendwelche Verschwörungstherorien zu postulieren find ich irgendwie gewagt.


Die wenigen mir bekannten Studien belegen sehr wohl die Prognoserelevanz der Ploidie, gerade auch im Niedrigrisikobereich. Natürlich ist allemal Voraussetzung, dass die Diagnose stimmt (Biopsierepräsentativität), aber dies ist auch beim Gleason nicht anders. Die fehlenden Studien scheinen mir eher solche, die das Risiko von AS ausloten in Abhängigkeit von der Ploidie. Weil die Ploidie zur Seite geschoben wird, ist die Kenntnislage auch sehr dünn und vice versa. 

Grüße am späten Abend
Hartmut

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Wenn man nicht nur am Diskutieren interessiert ist, dann sollte man sich mit dem Vorschlag von Prof. Böcking befassen....


Hallo Knut,

die beiden genannten Faktoren reichen m.E. definitv nicht aus, um sich für AS zu entscheiden. Sie mögen _notwendige_ Bedingungen sein, aber nicht _hinreichende_. 

Da fehlen nach meiner Überzeugung, auf die Schnelle formuliert, mindestens noch Gleason-Score, PSA-Entwicklung/-verdopplungszeit, die Anzahl positiver Stanzen, der Tumoranteil in den positiven Stanzen, Lage des Tumors, CGA - das Ganze untereinander und durch Bildgebung verprobt. 

Es mag sein, dass es Korrelationen gibt zwischen den beiden von Dir genannten Parametern und meinen Ergänzungen, aber selbst ich (der von Manchen hier als mutig empfunden wird, auch wenn ich selbst das nicht so sehe) würde - Korrelation hin, Korrelation her - immer die Originärwerte haben wollen, um aus ihnen ein möglichst plausibles Gesamtbild des Tumors zu projizieren.

Erst dann kann man, unter Berücksichtigung des sonstigen Gesundheitszustandes und der Bereitschaft, konsequent in sein Immunsystem zu investieren (materiell wie immateriell), überlegen, ob man für AS geeignet sein kann und ob man diesen Weg zu gehen bereit ist.

Schorschel

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorschel,
schließe mich Deiner Überzeugung bezgl. der Voraussetzungen für AS voll an. Wer will kann außer CGA auch noch die übrigen relevanten Biomarker bestimmen lassen.
Das Buch von Dr. B. habe ich nicht gelesen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Aussagen diploid/tetraploid = keine Therapie so undifferenziert zutreffend sind.
Hier im Forum haben wir mehr als einmal von Betroffenen mit diploider/tetraploider Ver-
teilung bei einem Hochrisiko-PK gelesen, die für eine AS sicherlich nicht infrage kommen.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Harro

*Nachfrage

*Hallo, Jürgen, Dr. Bliemeister beschränkt sich in seinem Buch nicht auf pauschale Bewertungen, sondern er berichtet auch anhand von elf authentischen Krankheitsverläufen, die er selbst untersucht hat und die wegen ihrer Therapiefolgen in einer Klinik für onkologische Anschlußbehandlungen von ihm behandelt werden mussten. Da ist auch von einem ektomierten Patienten die Rede, bei dem der Pathologe nach der Operation feststellen musste, dass überhaupt kein Karzinom vorhanden sei. Dein Hinweis, Jürgen, dass im Forum von Betroffenen berichtet wurde, die trotz diploid/tetraploid einen Hochrisiko-PK gehabt haben sollen, hat mich überrascht. Trotz längerem Grübelns bin ich nicht fündig geworden, um wen es sich da gehandelt haben könnte. Bitte, hilf mir auf die Sprünge.

*"Man schliesst die Augen der Toten behutsam, nicht minder behutsam muss man die Augen der Lebenden öffnen"
*(Jean Cocteau)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

In diesem Thread kann man sehr schön zusammengefasst nachlesen, was ein Betroffener alles machen muss, bevor er sich zu einer Abwartestrategie entschließt.

Genau diese Frage unter diesen Aspekten habe ich mehrfach mit Urologen, Radiologen und Onkologen besprochen. Es hat die fast einhellige Meinung bestanden, dass das derzeitige Gesundheitssystem und die Rahmenbedingung der damit befassten Medizin diese umfangreiche Diagnostik nicht hergeben und der einzelne Betroffene diesen Katalog an Maßnahmen selbst abarbeiten muss.

Das Fatale an der gesamten Angelegenheit ist jedoch ein ganz anderer Umstand: Wenn man dann eventuell einen AS-Kandidaten herausgefiltert hat, dann ist dieser meistens, oft nach einer gewissen Bedenkzeit, nicht bereit, die Ungewissheit in Kauf zu nehmen. Dieser sagen wir mal "Endeffekt" ist natürlich auch den niedergelassenen Urologen bekannt, denn das sind ja doch keine Dummköpfe oder Träumer. Und so kann man mit ein wenig Verständnis durchaus nachvollziehen, warum Urologen der Abwartestrategie nicht unbedingt sehr großes Interesse entgegenbringen, zumal das ja auch eine sehr kommunikations- und zeitintensive Angelegenheit ist.

Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

ich habe Elektroprobleme auf der Finca, die ich zuerst in Ordnung bringen muss, und melde mich zur Thematik später.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## silver dollar

> .................
> Da fehlen nach meiner Überzeugung, auf die Schnelle formuliert, mindestens noch Gleason-Score, PSA-Entwicklung/-verdopplungszeit, die Anzahl positiver Stanzen, der Tumoranteil in den positiven Stanzen, Lage des Tumors, CGA - das Ganze untereinander und durch Bildgebung verprobt.


mit dem Blick auf das Thema AS o.k. 




> Erst dann kann man, unter Berücksichtigung des sonstigen Gesundheitszustandes und der Bereitschaft, konsequent in sein Immunsystem zu investieren (materiell wie immateriell), überlegen, ob man für AS geeignet sein kann und ob man diesen Weg zu gehen bereit ist.
> Schorschel


der letzte Teil ist definititiv sehr entscheidend, man kann zwar den Rat in der Diagnostik hinsichtlich AS geben, die Realitaet zeigt nur oft genug, das der Betroffene ganz einfach dem Thema "Krebs muss raus so lange noch ein kurativer Ansatz besteht" anhaengt und sich damit das Thema AS erledigt hat.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Jürgen, lieber Hutschi, lieber Knut, lieber Lars, lieber Dieter, lieber Schorschel, liebe andere Diskutanten,

ich wollte mich zwar mal für ein paar Monate aus dem Forum stärker zurückziehen, sehe aber auch in dieser fröhlichen Runde immer wieder Beiträge, die sich nicht genau an die Fakten halten.

Zum Hinweis von Jürgen diploid/tetraploid:

Erstens hat Knut geschrieben "diploid". Das ist als günstige Prognose aus der Sicht der Ploidie richtig.

Zweitens weist Prof. Böcking darauf hin, dass nur ein Fachmann, die Ploidie richtig interpretieren kann. So ist die "hingeworfene" Bemerkung diploid/tetraploid mit Sicherheit falsch. So eine Konstellation ist eben anders zu betrachten, als reines diploid und wahrscheinlich nicht für AS geeignet. Ich habe jetzt bloß keine Lust die ganzen Unterlagen durchzuwühlen, um das zu überprüfen.

Drittens gibt es keinen informierten Arzt, diese sind leider etwas knapp, der nicht weiß, dass man aus der Ploidie für die Beurteilung von Krebs (oder auch Transplantationen) nützliche (Zusatz)-Informationen gewinnen kann.

Auch Prof. Bonckhoff schreibt das klar.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

*Wie wahr wohl

*


> Das Fatale an der gesamten Angelegenheit ist jedoch ein ganz anderer Umstand: Wenn man dann eventuell einen AS-Kandidaten herausgefiltert hat, dann ist dieser meistens, oft nach einer gewissen Bedenkzeit, nicht bereit, die Ungewissheit in Kauf zu nehmen. Dieser sagen wir mal "Endeffekt" ist natürlich auch den niedergelassenen Urologen bekannt, denn das sind ja doch keine Dummköpfe oder Träumer. Und so kann man mit ein wenig Verständnis durchaus nachvollziehen, warum Urologen der Abwartestrategie nicht unbedingt sehr großes Interesse entgegenbringen, zumal das ja auch eine sehr kommunikations- und zeitintensive Angelegenheit ist.


Damit trifft Dieter den Nagel klar auf den Kopf. Wer will es denn einem Urologen verdenken, wenn er zunächst an seine eigenen Probleme denkt, bevor er sich zeitraubend mit zunächst abwartenden Strategien beschäftigt.

*"Wer den Feind umarmt, macht ihn bewegungsunfähig"
*(nepalesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Freunde,

hier zur Erinnerung noch mal ein kleines Zitat aus einer Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse (GEK):"

"Eine exakte Bestimmung der Malignität (sog. Malignitätsgrading) des Prostatakarzinoms ist notwendig, um über eine geeignete Therapie entscheiden zu können. Da die individuelle Aggressivität von Prostatakrebsen große Unterschiede aufweisen kann, kann es bei ihm auch leicht zu einer "Übertherapie kommen, d. h.: Wenn ein Tumor aller Voraussicht nach seinem Träger auch ohne Therapie nicht lebensgefährlich wird, dann kann man auf eine belastende Therapie mindestens solange verzichten und vielleicht positive Lebensjahre als Betroffener gewinnen, wie er so harmlos bleibt (z. B. peridiploid, Tribukait, 1993).
Wenn es andererseits Prostatakarzinome gibt, von denen man weiß, dass sie auf bestimmte Behandlungen (z. B. Hormontherapie) sogar mit einer Wachstumsbeschleunigung antworten können, dann
muss man diese selbstverständlich meiden. Dies trifft z. B. für DNA-peritetraploide Prostatakarzinome zu."

Es gibt sicher noch viele weitere Möglichkeiten, wie diverse "Bonckhoff-Marker", sich *vor* einer Therapie eine umfassende Meinung zu bilden. Und, dass diese Möglichkeiten, lieber Lars, nicht ausreichend genutzt werden, ist wohl eine Tatsache. Und insofern, da hat Dr. B. absolut recht, werden die Patienten ohne ausreichende Basis in diverse Therapien geschickt, die lebenslange massive Nebenwirkungen haben und sehr häufig schlimmer als das Ursprungsleiden sind. Und, insofern hat m.E. ein Patient Glück (siehe hier gerade im Forum), der seinen Krebs nicht gekannt hat und ohne Inkontinenz, Impotenz usw. 78 Jahre alt geworden ist. Noch mehr Glück hätte solch ein Patient, wenn er frühzeitig erkannt würde und dann vernünftig diagnostiziert und behandelt. Doch das ist im Wesentlichen nicht gegeben, sonst bräuchte es den BPS und das Forum nicht.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die Hinweise. Auch ich halte, wie bekannt, die DNA Untersuchungen für unbedingt notwendig, gleichfalls die "Bonkoff-Marker" zur Vermeidung von unnützen, belasenden, kostenintensiven Therapien. Die ja auch ein Zeitverlust und eine Malignitätsverschlechterung bringen.
Z.B. Gen P 27 stark erhöht, wie bei mir aktuell gemessen, bedeutet keine Chemo, keine Antihormone, aber wer hört da schon zu.
Aber da wird ja IMRT empfohlen u.v.m. Ob genug strahlensensitive Krebszellen vorhanden sind, manchmal nicht, spielt da keine Rolle. Hauptsache ist wird dazu was gesagt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> ... man kann zwar den Rat in der Diagnostik hinsichtlich AS geben, die Realitaet zeigt nur oft genug, das der Betroffene ganz einfach dem Thema "Krebs muss raus *so lange noch ein kurativer Ansatz besteht*" anhaengt und sich damit das Thema AS erledigt hat.


Hallo Guenther,

das ist ja gerade das fast tragische Missverständnis bzgl. AS, 

...denn eine straffe AS *erhält ja nicht nur den kurativen Ansatz uneingeschränkt*, sondern

... macht *radikale Maßnahmen* oft genug völlig *überflüssig*. 

Die Urologen müssten durch entsprechende Leitlinien gezwungen werden, bei der Neu-Diagnose _auch in diesem Sinne_ aufzuklären. 

Dass sie das heute sehr häufig leider nicht tun, liegt sicher nicht daran, dass sie in vorausschauender Weisheit dem Neudiagnostizierten durch Nicht-Aufklärung seine Entscheidungsmöglichkeit zwischen AS und RPE von Vornherein bewusst vorenthalten. Es dürfte eher an den existierenden Goldstandard-Leitlinien und an dem chirurgischen Ausbildungshintergrund der Urologen liegen.

Schorschel

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,
Fakt ist aber auch das das P-Ca histologisch sehr heterogen ist. Ich weiß nie ob eine Stanze wirklich das komplette histologische Abbild des P-Ca´s erfaßt hat oder nicht. Nicht umsonst findet in bis zu 60 % nach RPE ein Upgrading des Tumors statt. Auch lehnt die int. Konsenzgruppe für DNA Zytometrie einen Standdardeinsatz der DNA Zyto im Rahmen des P-Ca´s monentan ab. Es fehlen die Daten , die Studien die bisher gelaufen sind sind meines Wissens zu klein gewesen. Ich würde mich niemals nur aufgrund der DNA Zyto  auf eine Therapieform einlassen. Um im Rahmen des Threats zubleiben: Spricht ein "Hilfs"- Parameter gegen AS , z.B. kurze PSA Verdopplungszeit und die DNA Zyto für AS, würde ich meinen Patienten immer zur Intervention raten und von einem AS abraten.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Ich würde mich niemals *nur aufgrund der DNA Zyto* auf eine Therapieform einlassen...


Obwohl DNA-Zyto-Fan, sehe ich das ganz genauso...

Das "Paket" muss _insgesamt_ stimmen, und genau um die Parameter des "Pakets" geht es hier.

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Lars,

ich denke, Dein Standpunkt, sich nicht auf Basis einer Zytometrie alleine, auf eine Therapieform einzulassen, ist weitgehend Konsens der Mediziner. Das heißt noch nicht, dass dieser Standpunkt richtig sein muss. Es gibt aber für den Standpunkt der DNA-Zytometrie und Prostatakarzinom tatsächlich äußerst wenig belastbares Forschungsmaterial. 

Duesberg, Böcking und andere, die dem folgen, wie Dr. Bliemeister, gehen von einer völlig anderen als der üblichen, bisher jedoch ebenfalls nicht bewiesenen, Krebsentstehungshypothese aus. So wird die Frage diskutiert, ob eine Chromosomenveränderung die Ursache von Krebs oder die Folge von beispielsweise Genveränderungen (Genmuatationen = Gen-Sprüngen) ist.

Schöne Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Wolfgang,
wenn ich nicht bereit wäre zu lernen und mich ggfs. zu verändern, könnte und sollte ich meinen Beruf an den Nagel hängen.
Ich kann aber auch nicht mein ärztliches Handel auf die Grundlage einer bisher nicht ausreichend bewiesen Hypothese stellen, das halte ich für unethisch.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Harro

*Zustimmung

*Hallo, Wolfgang, anlässlich einer vom DKFZ veranstalteten Tagung unter internationaler Beteiligung anerkannter Fachleute auch aus dem Bereich Pathologie, verteidigte im Anschluss an einen Vortrag von Prof. Böcking ein Pathologe vehement die alleinige Gültigkeit des Gleason-Score in direktem Bezug zur DNA-Ploidie, worauf Prof. Duesberg als chairman der laufenden Vortragsreihe am Ende sinngemäß ziemlich lakonisch meinte - es war alles in englischer Sprache - "Was halten Sie denn davon, wenn wir die Reihenfolge umkehren", also erst DNA-Ploidie und dann Gleason.

*"Zwei Wahrheiten können sich nie widersprechen"
*(Gallileo Gallilei)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,




> Zitat von roterlars:
> ... Ich würde mich niemals nur aufgrund der DNA Zyto auf eine Therapieform einlassen...





> Antwort Schorschel:
> Obwohl DNA-Zyto-Fan, sehe ich das ganz genauso...
> Das "Paket" muss insgesamt stimmen, und genau um die Parameter des "Pakets" geht es hier.


Dem wird man zustimmen können. Ohne weitere Parameter geht es m.E. nicht.

Wenn die übrigen Parameter stimmen, kann man durchaus auch bei tetraploid noch AS machen, wie m.W. dies Dr. B. praktiziert.

Um meinen Fall aufzugreifen: Mit GS7 (3+4) und aPSA= 49 ng/ml könnte man mich durchaus zu den Hochrisikopatienten zählen. Vor allem der hohe PSA bei einer Prostata von nur 20 ccm darf die Vermutung nicht zur Seite schieben, dass Metastasen bereits außerhalb der P sind, trotz T2c. Meine beratenden Profs sahen dafür zumindest ein hohes Risiko (Schulze-Seemann, Bonkhoff).

Meine Ploidie war gemischt diploid/tetraploid mit einer PF von 3,8%. Mein PSA war im Mai 2007 binnen 6 Wochen von 44,88 auf 49,38 gestiegen, was einer Verdopplungszeit von 1,2 Jahren entspricht.
Sicherlich war hier nicht AS angesagt, denn den PSA ins Dreistellige wachsen zu lassen ginge denn doch zu weit. Rückwärts gerechnet hatte ich unbewußt rein rechnerisch ca. 5 Jahre AS gemacht. Vielleicht wäre der Anstieg mit Nahrungsumstellung und gezielter Supplementierung langsamer erfolgt.

Es gilt, die Dynamik zu erkennen, um AS empfehlen zu können. Wie weit der Urologe eine AS-Empfehlung aussprechen will und wenn ja, ob auch der Patient das will, das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Da wurde weiter oben Richtiges dazu gesagt.

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> Es gilt, *die Dynamik* zu erkennen, um AS empfehlen zu können...


Sehr wichtiger Punkt, Hartmut, auf den auch Doc Strum immer wieder energisch hinweist!

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Lars,

da gebe ich Dir völlig recht. Deshalb hatte ich ja auch die Anmerkung gemacht, dass es für die DNA-Zytometrie äußerst wenig Studien gibt, wo sie an PK-Patienten untersucht wurde.

Der Arzt, der konkret handeln soll und nicht theoretisch fabulieren, steckt schon in einem immensen Dilemma. Ich würde schon aus diesem Grund diesen Beruf nicht ausüben wollen. Für einen intelligenten, sensiblen Menschen ein schwer lösbares Problem.

Ich möchte gerne noch mal auf eine Presseinformation der DGU von Prof. Dr. Reinhold Horsch (DGU) hinweisen. http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...383&Itemid=149

Es wird u.a. festgestellt:" Wie jedes medizinische Fachgebiet  müsse auch die Urologie somit durch eine kontinuierliche inhaltliche  Weiterentwicklung ihre Zukunftsfähigkeit erhalten, da ist sich der DGU-Präsident  sicher. Es gelte, errungene Kompetenzen zu erhalten und durch neue Schwerpunkte  die Zukunft zu gestalten: Prävention, medikamentöse Tumortherapie,  Translationale Forschung, interdisziplinäres Handeln und Grundlagenforschung  seien die Schlüsselbegriffe. 
Die Urologie stand lange unter  dem Einfluss der konservativen Chirurgie...." ..."

Wer das liest und richtig versteht, der weiß, wie es um die Urologie steht.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Guenther,
> 
> das ist ja gerade das fast tragische Missverständnis bzgl. AS, 
> 
> ...denn eine straffe AS *erhält ja nicht nur den kurativen Ansatz uneingeschränkt*, sondern
> 
> ... macht *radikale Maßnahmen* oft genug völlig *überflüssig*. 
> 
> Die Urologen müssten durch entsprechende Leitlinien gezwungen werden, bei der Neu-Diagnose _auch in diesem Sinne_ aufzuklären. 
> ...


Moin Schorschel,

waere denkbar, trifft aber m.E. nach in einer Reihe von Faellen nichtzu, da wird schon auf die volle Bandbreite hingewiesen, nur beim Betroffenen liegt wegen Familie (jemand hatte Brustkrebs einzige Moeglichkeit OP und Chemo) Bekanntschaft (Raucher kleinzelliges Lungenkarzinom) manchmal nur die Angst brach "das Ding muss raus" und dann nuetzt weder Urologe, Onkologe oder SHG noch Leitlinien. Es ist die Basis der SHG Arbeit eine vom Betroffenen getroffene Entscheidung, unter der Voraussetzung, dass alle diagnostischen Moeglichkeiten genutzt und diskutiert wurden, vorbehaltslos zu akzeptieren.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun wieder Zeit für das Forum habe, war ich mehr als erstaunt über die vielen Beiträge heute zu diesem Thema. Wenn ich meinen kleinen Beitrag als Auslöser nehme und die Antworten mit den Augen meines früheren Deutschlehrers ansehe, dann kann ich nur die Note ausreichend verteilen, da in allen Beiträgen das Thema verfehlt wurde. Es geht um die Prognosefaktoren

- peridiploide Verteilung

- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

Herr Prof. Böcking sieht als seriöser Wissenschaftler diese beiden Faktoren als ausreichend für AS an. Ich finde mit Recht, denn die Einschränkung mit der Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % senkt das Risiko enorm. Zur Erinnerung noch einmal: 

*Die Proliferationsfraktion liefert die in Teilung befindlichen Tumorzellen und ist somit ein Maß für die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit des Tumors.*

Bei unserer FNAB-Aktion waren wir fünf Personen und drei hatten eine peridiploide Verteilung, wobei nur Georg (Schorschel) eine Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % hatte, und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren es 3 %. Prof. Huland hätte ihn sicherlich gerne operiert. Prof. Wenz hätte ihn sicherlich gerne bestrahlt, denn Georg wäre für beide ein weiterer positiver Beweis für die Richtigkeit des frühen kurativen und erfolgreichen Ansatzes mit 5 Jahren, 10 Jahren und wahrscheinlich 20 Jahren Rezidiv Freiheit. Heute freut sich Dr. Kiefer über bald 5 Jahre AS und wahrscheinlich auch 10 Jahre und mehr erfolgreiche AS, und dies aus Sicht von Dr. Kiefer Dank AHIT.
Ich habe natürlich Georgs Verlauf herangezogen, weil anhand eines Beispiels besser die Bedeutung eines Parameters verstanden wird und mit der Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % gibt es quasi fast kein Risiko mehr, wobei natürlich, wie auch angemerkt wurde, als Schwachpunkt und Fehlerquelle die Genauigkeit der Biopsie bleibt. Zu einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % passt kein PSA-Wert von 15- außer es liegt noch eine Prostatitis vor-, und die PSA-Entwicklung ist auch ein gutes Indiz, ob dem Biopsieergebnis zu trauen ist.

Lars, Sie sehen bei der DNA-Ploidie als Nachteil, dass diese nicht in Ihren Leitlinien enthalten ist. Als Arzt sind Sie doch nicht, soweit ich es weiß, an die Leitlinien gebunden. Die DHB ist auch nicht in den Leitlinien aufgenommen, und mein Urologe hatte kein Problem mir diese zu verordnen und zu überwachen. Auch den vorgebrachten wirtschaftlichen Nachteil von AS für die Urologen sehe ich nicht. Als ehemaliger Unternehmer würde ich die AS Patienten unter den erfolgsversprechenden Gesichtspunkt Aufbau eines Kundenstamms einordnen.
Lars, Sie sind in Düsseldorf zuhause und Prof. Böcking auch. Ich bin sicher, dass Herr Prof. Böcking als Referent für ein kleines Symposium mit den in Düsseldorf und Umgebung niedergelassenen Urologen zu gewinnen wäre, um die Möglichkeiten der DNA-Ploidie für AS vorzutragen. Ich finde, dass die Zeit reif ist nicht nur zu diskutieren sondern auch zu handeln. Wie heißt es so schön im Volksmund: Probieren geht über Studieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Knut,

warum nur 20 Jahre bei Schorschel, bei mir sind es vermutlich über 20 Jahre, inkl. unnötiger HB. Ich habe noch nicht vor ins Gras zu beissen.

Ich habe mir inzwischen ein kleines Lager für die GEK-Broschüren angelegt, auch für "Fortgeschrittene" und verteile an Ärzte und SHG-Leiter. Die erste Abfuhr eines Strahlentherapeuten habe ich. Morgen ist der Chef-Prof. der Urologie einer größeren Klinik dran. Er kennt mich schon und die DNA, wir hatten es schon miteinander, mal sehen. 

Auf die SHG-Leiter bin ich gespannt von unseren LPS vorerst mal. Bisher habe ich da noch nicht viel Kenntnis erfahren, woanderst wird es nicht besser sein.

Evtl. werde ich ihn fragen, ob er auch bei leichtem PCa, seinen Patienten sagt, wie ein niedergelassener Urologenkolege in der gleichen Stadt: Lassen sie sich operieren, sonst sind sie in 2 - 3 Jahren tot. Ich habe den Mann (Patient) unter meine Fittiche genommen, er war geschockt. Kein Flax, so war es. Wir wollen das schriftlich haben. Da werden sich seine Patienten nicht freuen, die ich auch morgen sehen werde.

Das mit dem Zuhören, der Urologie, glaube ich eher nicht, daß das klappt. Viellecit täusche ich mich, ich glaube aber ich kenne meine Pappenheimer, habe sie beim DGU noch besser kennengelernt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Bei unserer FNAB-Aktion waren wir fünf Personen und drei hatten eine peridiploide Verteilung, wobei nur Georg (Schorschel) eine Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % hatte, und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren es 3 %. *Prof. Huland* hätte ihn sicherlich gerne *operiert*. *Prof. Wenz* hätte ihn sicherlich gerne *bestrahlt*, denn Georg wäre für beide ein weiterer positiver Beweis für die Richtigkeit des frühen kurativen und erfolgreichen Ansatzes mit 5 Jahren, 10 Jahren und wahrscheinlich 20 Jahren Rezidiv Freiheit. Heute freut sich *Dr. Kiefer* über bald 5 Jahre AS und wahrscheinlich auch 10 Jahre und mehr erfolgreiche AS, und dies aus Sicht von Dr. Kiefer Dank *AHIT*.


Sehr gut geschrieben Knut, auch wenn meine Bemerkung wieder nicht genau zu Deinem Thema passt. Du hast Schorschel als gutes Beispiel für die Fehler in den Statistiken der Therapien herausgefunden. *Da er keine Therapie benötigt, verbessert er die Ergebnisse von RPE, Bestrahlung oder sonst was, je nachdem, wer ihn rechtzeitig gegriffen hat.*

Und so müssen alle gefunden werden, die keine Therapien, insbesondere die brutalen, nicht benötigen.

Für die Ideen von Prof. Böcking gibt es leider wenig Befürworter, weil sich die Krebskaravane seit Jahrzehnten in eine andere, allerdings nicht erfolgreiche, Richtung bewegt. 

Ideen des AS mit wiederholten Stanzbiopsien und eng gefassten Kriterien können es wohl auch nicht sein, da diese derzeitig so gefasst sind, dass es auch flott zur invasiven Behandlung geht, auch wenn das immer noch besser, als die geübte Praxis ist.

Aber, wie ich es schon oft geschrieben habe, die meisten Männer machen nichts, sie warten ab, weil sie keine Früherkennung betreiben. So ist das einfachste, zur Zeit üblichste Kriterium für "AS", abwarten, bis der "Zeh kribbelt". Kleine Zusatzbemerkung: Da sich an das Zehkribbeln erst einmal ein paar Jahre Orthopäde anschließen, heißt dieses "AS-Kriterium" "Kribbeln plus X-Zeitraum".

Mit Bedauern
Wolfgang

----------


## Schorschel

> ... 
> *Die Proliferationsfraktion liefert die in Teilung befindlichen Tumorzellen und ist somit ein Maß für die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit des Tumors.*
> ....


Hallo Knut,

obige Aussage gilt leider nur für die Tumorteile, die durch Stanze oder FNAB erfasst wurden. Da es aber durchaus nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass nicht erfasste Tumorherde u.U. aggressiver sind als die erfassten, *muss unbedingt ein umfassendes, in sich stimmiges Diagnostik-Paket da sein, wenn sich jemand fundiert für AS entscheiden will*. Darauf hat Lars zu Recht bereits sehr deutlich hingewiesen.

Insofern muss die (notwendige) Böcking-Bedingung zwar erfüllt sein, aber _hinreichend_ ist sie definitiv nicht!!

Schorschel

P.S.: Der AHIT-Arzt heißt Dr. Kief, nicht Kiefer

----------


## Schorschel

> ...manchmal nur die Angst brach "das Ding muss raus" und dann nuetzt weder Urologe, Onkologe oder SHG noch Leitlinien. 
> 
> *Da hast Du 100%ig Recht!!*
> 
> Es ist die Basis der SHG Arbeit eine vom Betroffenen getroffene Entscheidung, unter der Voraussetzung, dass alle diagnostischen Moeglichkeiten genutzt und diskutiert wurden, vorbehaltslos zu akzeptieren.
> 
> *Hier ebenso!!*
> 
> Gruss aus dem Norden


Lieber Guenther!

1. siehe oben...

2. Wichtig ist mir, dass Deine "rote" Aussage bald die Regel für alle Neudiagnostizierten vor ihrer Therapieentscheidung sein wird. Derzeit dürfte es eher die Ausnahme sein, oder?

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

> Insofern muss die (notwendige) Böcking-Bedingung zwar erfüllt sein, aber _hinreichend_ ist sie definitiv nicht!!


Guten Abend Georg,

das sehe ich nicht so, denn die Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % fängt fast alles ab. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, gehört zu den beiden genannten Prognosefaktoren ein harmloser Krebs, der sich auch absolut und tendenziell beim PSA-Wert gutmütig verhält. Letzterer gehört natürlich mit herangezogen für Entscheidung und Überwachung zu/von AS. Eine Explosion des PKs halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich, so dass bei Vorliegen von 

- peridiploider Verteilung

- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

mit AS weiter gemacht- meinetwegen anfangs engmaschig- werden kann, ohne dies als Himmelfahrtskommando ansehen zu müssen. Wenn Du dies nicht verantworten kannst, dann brauchst Du auch dies Thema in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr auf die Tagesordnung zu bringen, denn bildgebende Verfahren bringen beim PK im Anfangsstadium nicht mehr Klarheit.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Schorschel,

das ist typisch, für AS "fundiert" fordern für Therapien aber kein "fundiert" haben.  Fazit: So wie es derzeitig kein "fundiert" für AS gibt, gibt es auch kein "fundiert" für die üblichen Therapien.

Es gibt nur Überlegungen zu Kriterien, die die Entscheidungen zwischen mehr oder weniger Nebenwirkungen und länger oder kürzerem Leben ermöglichen können.

Über Kriterien, die nebenwirkungsreiche, Krankheiten entsprechende Therapien, möglichst weit herausschieben sollen, diskutieren wir. Da gilt es hart, ohne Emotionen zu überlegen. Was sind schon ein paar Jahre Gewinn an Lebenszeit, wenn man dafür vorher viele Jahre Elend erleben muss. Statistisch sind die Gesamtfolgen von PK gering gegenüber Herz- und Kreislaufkrankheiten. Da sollte man sich bei der Auswahl von Kriterien für AS nicht pingeliger anstellen, als bei der Auswahl von Kriterien für nebenwirkungsreicheTherapien. Also ein paar Kriterien festlegen, durchziehen, ausprobieren und erneut anpassen. Was machen denn die Urlogen mit ihren Therapien seit Jahrzehnten? Oder wie werden Bestrahlungsdosen an Unikliniken festgelegt? Da wird doch auch ausprobiert, ob es funktioniert oder nicht.

Erneut mit Bedauern
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

> Lieber Guenther!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Wichtig ist mir, dass Deine "rote" Aussage bald die Regel für alle Neudiagnostizierten vor ihrer Therapieentscheidung sein wird. Derzeit dürfte es eher die Ausnahme sein, oder?
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Schorschel


ja leider noch zu oft, keine Frage, dass hierzu noch erhebliche Anstrengungen notwendig sind

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## silver dollar

> Guten Abend Georg,
> 
> das sehe ich nicht so, denn die Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % fängt fast alles ab.
> 
> "fast alles" als Basis fuer AS Vorschlag ist ethisch an sich nicht zu verantworten
> 
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, gehört zu den beiden genannten Prognosefaktoren ein harmloser Krebs, der sich auch absolut und tendenziell beim PSA-Wert gutmütig verhält. Letzterer gehört natürlich mit herangezogen für Entscheidung und Überwachung zu/von AS. Eine Explosion des PKs halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich,.... 
> 
> "mehr als unwahrscheinlich" ist da leider nicht genug, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit waere das Kriterium
> ...


Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Silver Dollar,

die von Dir in roter Schrift formulierten Postulate teile ich nicht. Sie sind nicht erfüllbar, weder für AS noch für Therapien.

So wiederhole ich noch einmal, was ich gestern nacht geschrieben habe:  

...Da sollte man sich bei der Auswahl von Kriterien für AS nicht pingeliger anstellen, als bei der Auswahl von Kriterien für nebenwirkungsreicheTherapien. Also ein paar Kriterien festlegen, durchziehen, ausprobieren und erneut anpassen. Was machen denn die Urlogen mit ihren Therapien seit Jahrzehnten?...

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Silver Dollar,

wenn für AS fast alles ethisch nicht zu verantworten ist, unter was fallen dann die kurativen Therapien mit 60  70 % Erfolgsquote? Zynismus?
Wolfgang hat die richtigen Antworten gegeben. Ich kann nicht bei AS unerfüllbare Forderungen stellen- warum auch? Wo liegt das besondere Risiko?- und für die kurativen Therapien alle Unwägbarkeiten dieser Welt als höhere Gewalt abtun, und dann den Trost bereit halten, Du bist aber erst einmal gut versorgt worden.
Der Vorschlag

- Peridiploide Verteilung

- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

als Grundlage für AS kommt von Prof. Böcking, und ich halte ihn nicht für einen Amoralisten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hutschi,
zu Deiner Nachfrage: schaue mal ins Profil von Victor J, Hans76, HorstK hier finde ich im Profil nicht das Ergebnis seiner DNA-Z ( diploid ), habe es wohl mal aus einem der Textbeiträge entnommen. Hartmut hat ja hier in weiter unten selbst als Hochrisikopatient geschrieben.
Gruß Jürgen
noch nachzutragen Hans-W tetraploid bei GS 4+5

----------


## Anonymous1

> Der Vorschlag
> 
> - Peridiploide Verteilung
> 
> - Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %
> 
> als Grundlage für AS kommt von Prof. Böcking, und ich halte ihn nicht für einen Amoralisten.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo,

ich halte es an dieser Stelle einmal für angebracht, den kompletten Wortlaut der Böcking-Aussage zur Proliferation wiederzugeben. Es muss wohl deutlich darauf hingewiesen werden, dass sich die erwähnte Erlebenswahrscheinlichkeit auf 73-jährige Männer bezieht. Ob das bei 63-jährigen oder bei 53-jährigen genauso ist, weiß wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Prof. Böcking selbst; man könnte aber Vermutungen anstellen.

Gruß Dieter

*Proliferation 

Für die Beurteilung des Grades der Bösartigkeit von Tumorzellen ist auch ihre Wachs-
tumsrate (resp. ihre Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit) von Bedeutung. Diese kann meist 
ebenfalls mit der DNA-Zytometrie bestimmt werden (sofern eine genügende Anzahl 
von Tumorzellen gemessen wurde). Je schneller ein Krebs wächst, umso bösartiger ist 
er. Teilen sich dagegen die Tumorzellen nur langsam, etwa wie gesunde Zellen, dann 
ist der Tumor in der Regel wenig aggressiv. Als Maß für die Wachstumsgeschwindig-
keit wird in der Pathologie oft der Anteil in Teilung befindlicher Zellen verwendet, die 
sog.Proliferationsfraktion. Ist diese klein und beträgt z. B. bei einem (peridiploiden) 
Prostatakarzinom weniger als 5 %, so liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit 73-jähriger Männer, 
in den folgenden 15 Jahren an ihren Tumor zu sterben bei nur ca. 10 % (Åhlgren et al., 
1997, Tribukait, 2005). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von gleich alten Männern in Deutsch-
land nach zehn Jahren an etwas anderem zu sterben beträgt dagegen über 20 %.*

----------


## silver dollar

> - Peridiploide Verteilung
> 
> - Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %
> 
> als Grundlage für AS kommt von Prof. Böcking, und ich halte ihn nicht für einen Amoralisten.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


auch wenn Du Dir weiterhin Muehe gibst, auf der vorgenannten Basis halte ich es fuer unethisch dies aktiv von der SHG Seite her fuer AS zu diskutieren geschweige denn zu empfehlen. Darueberhinaus lies mal den Prof. Böcking Text im Detail durch, ich interpretiere das anders

Gruss aus dem Norden

Dieter war schneller und hat den Text schon reingebracht

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Silver Dollar,

warum der Vorschlag

- Peridiploide Verteilung

- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

als Grundlage für AS nicht ethisch ist, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wenn 30  40 % aller PK-Patienten- dies ist nicht meine Zahl sondern diese wird in Fachkreisen genannt- übertherapiert werden, dann haben wir es wohl eher mit einem ethischen Problem zu tun, denn die kurativen Therapien sind mit allen ihren möglichen Nebenwirkungen *irreversibel*. Im Gegensatz dazu kann ich bei AS- und die Definition AS beinhaltet ausdrücklich den möglichen Wechsel zum kurativen Ansatz- jeder Zeit meine Entscheidung revidieren. AS ist nichts Endgültiges, nichts Gefährliches. Vielleicht wird dies eines Tages doch noch begriffen.
Ob nun ein 73- oder 50-jähriger Mann einen PK mir peridiploider Verteilung und einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % hat, ist dies zuerst einmal unabhängig vom Alter des Patienten ein harmloser Krebs. Vielleicht wird dies eines Tages auch noch begriffen.
Und nun habe ich noch eine Frage an Dich, Silver Dollar, und zwar empfiehlst Du Neubetroffenen im Forum sehr oft, die DNA-Ploidie bestimmen zu lassen. Wenn nun AS als Erkenntnis aus dem DNA-Ergebnis aus ethischen Gründen ausscheidet, was für weitere Erkenntnisse erwartest Du für den Betroffenen aus dem DNA-Ergebnis?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> - Peridiploide Verteilung
> - Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %


Knut, gibt es eigentlich eine Aussage von Prof. Böcking, wie häufig diese Konstellation vorkam und wie dann die Weiterentwicklung bei diesen Patienten war?

Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

da es bei den bisherigen Diskussionen um Grundsatzfragen ging, hat mich die infrage kommende Patientenzahl noch nicht so interessiert. Ich habe einmal eine Abschätzung wie folgt gemacht, und zwar ist nach Angabe von Dr. Bliemeister bei knapp 50 % der PK-Betroffenen die Verteilung peridiploid. Bei unserer FNAB-Aktion war von drei peridiploiden Verteilungen nur eine mit einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % dabei. Damit ergibt sich eine Quote von rund 15 % bezogen auf alle Betroffenen, die nach den genannten Kriterien für AS infrage kämen. Dies ist natürlich eine sehr grobe Schätzung aufgrund der geringen Anzahl, wobei Herr Prof. Böcking uns sicherlich gerne Auskunft über die Quote aufgrund der bei ihm erfolgten DNA-Untersuchungen gibt.
Über die Weiterentwicklung hat gemäß meinem Kenntnisstand Herr Prof. Böcking keine neuen Informationen als die von Dir bereits im Beitrag zitierten *(Åhlgren et al.,**1997, Tribukait, 2005)**,* da er selber keine Studien durchgeführt hat.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> da es bei den bisherigen Diskussionen um Grundsatzfragen ging, hat mich die infrage kommende Patientenzahl noch nicht so interessiert. Ich habe einmal eine Abschätzung wie folgt gemacht, und zwar ist nach Angabe von Dr. Bliemeister bei knapp 50 % der PK-Betroffenen die Verteilung peridiploid. Bei unserer FNAB-Aktion war von drei peridiploiden Verteilungen nur eine mit einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % dabei. Damit ergibt sich eine Quote von rund 15 % bezogen auf alle Betroffenen, die nach den genannten Kriterien für AS infrage kämen. Dies ist natürlich eine sehr grobe Schätzung aufgrund der geringen Anzahl, wobei Herr Prof. Böcking uns sicherlich gerne Auskunft über die Quote aufgrund der bei ihm erfolgten DNA-Untersuchungen gibt.
> Über die Weiterentwicklung hat gemäß meinem Kenntnisstand Herr Prof. Böcking keine neuen Informationen als die von Dir bereits im Beitrag zitierten *(Åhlgren et al.,**1997, Tribukait, 2005)**,* da er selber keine Studien durchgeführt hat.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Guten Morgen Knut,

als (Präzisions-) Techniker weißt Du natürlich auch, das das nur eine überschlägige Peilung ist und so nicht zufriedenstellen kann. Ich glaube, dass man durchaus mal bei Prof. Böcking diesbezüglich nachhaken könnte, denn man sollte ja doch wissen, über welche Größenordnung man da andauernd diskutiert. Schließlich macht es wenig Sinn, in der Wüste nach Kartoffeln zu graben.

Prof. Gschwendner, der DNA-Zytometrie sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüberstehend, sagt, dass es sich bei ca. 10% der Gleason-Histologien im Sinne eine Diagnoseverbesserung lohnt, genauer hinzuschauen. Fragt ihn doch mal über den AK, was er damit genau meint....

andreas.gschwendtner@klinikum-coburg.de

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Knut,

ich möchte auf den Aspekt hinweisen, Active Surveillance nicht bloß unter dem Gesichtspunkt von klaren Abgrenzungskriterien zu betrachten. Wie schon oben geschrieben, ist es weder für AS noch Therapien möglich, klare Indikationen zu finden. So müssen die nicht vorhandenen Abgrenzungsparameter durch eigene Überzeugungen, Handeln- oder Nichthandelnwollen ergänzt werden. 

Würde man es schaffen, alle nichtbehandlungswürdigen PK aus den Statistiken von Bestrahlung und RPE herauszurechnen, bliebe von deren "Erfolgszahlen" wesentlich weniger übrig. So könnte man sich bei verbleibenden 50 % Erfolgsaussichten der kurativen Therapien viel einfacher entscheiden, doch erst mal AS zu betreiben und abzuwarten, was passiert.

Ich denke, wenn man alle Männer, nicht bloß die 20 % derzeitig per PSA-Test erfassten, auf AS hin "abklopft", kommen für AS allemal 80 % infrage. Das kann man sich schon daraus überlegen, dass von 8 Männern _mit erkanntem_ PK nur einer an seinem Krebs stirbt. 

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

> Und nun habe ich noch eine Frage an Dich, Silver Dollar, und zwar empfiehlst Du Neubetroffenen im Forum sehr oft, die DNA-Ploidie bestimmen zu lassen. Wenn nun AS als Erkenntnis aus dem DNA-Ergebnis aus ethischen Gründen ausscheidet, was für weitere Erkenntnisse erwartest Du für den Betroffenen aus dem DNA-Ergebnis?
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Moin Knut,

bitte nicht vermischen, dass ich zu den beiden von Dir gebrachten Faktoren eine Meinung "ethisch nicht vertretbar" habe und trotzdem auf DNA Ploidie hinweise.

Nochmals zum Thema AS
erstrebenswert, aber nicht auf diploid und 5% absolut begrenzt da muesste zumindest das Alter noch rein wenn niocht noch mehrere Faktoren. Einem 50 - 55 jährigen Mann mit der Diagnose diploid 4,5% Proliferationsfraktion AS zu empfehlen, wo das Karzinom so schnell auf agressiv drehen kann, dass es schon die Kapsel durchbrochen hat bevor der nächste Nachkontrollschritt erfolgt halte ich nicht für vertretbar.

Zum Thema DNA
ich bin der Grundsatzmeinung, dass jeder Betroffene ein Anrecht auf DNA und deren Bezahlung hat, gleichgueltig ob es spaeter nuetzt oder nicht.
Bei Gleason Werten in den Bereichen 3+3 2+3 3+4 4+3 macht es durchaus Sinn per DNA nachzusehen was sich dort zum Thema Malignitaet ergibt um einfach das umstrittene Thema Zielsicherheit der Gleason Scores abzusichern, zu ergaenzen und/oder zu verbessern. Bei 4+4 4+5 5+4 5+5 halte ich es von der Erkenntnis her nicht fuer sehr sinnvoll ne DNA zur Diagnose her durchzufuehren, da liegt einfach alles ziemlich klar, trotzdem, wenn jemand als Betroffener wissen moechte ob er x ploid etc ist dann sollte er ein Recht darauf haben auch dies zu wissen, hilft nicht sehr bei der Therapieentscheidung aber ich denke dass das den Beitragszahlern zumutbar ist.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## HansiB

Hallo,
Dasich niemand meldet, muss ich was dazu sagen, leider ich kann nicht anders.

Das umstrittene Thema Zielsicherheit der Gleason Scores abzusichern, zu ergaenzen und/oder zu verbessern ist gerade auch bei GS 4+4 4+5 5+4 5+5 sehr wichtig. 
Wir kennen die schlechten (falschen) GS Festlegungen durch örtliche Pathologen und die "Richtigstellung" durch Referenzpathologen (Helpap oder Bonkoff z.B.). Das ist für mich wichtiger als 2. oder 3. Meinung von verschiedenen Urologen. 
Die DNA  und dadurch korrekte Malignitätsfeststellung braucht man vor Therapiebeginn.
Die Zielsicherheit der Biopsie ist damit nicht vom Tisch, aber das ist ein anderes Problem.
Ferner ist es uns Lüttjenseer sehr wichtig gewesen zu erfahren, ob die Therapie der einzelnen (gewesenen) Freunde positive oder negative Wirkung hatte. Die allerwenigsten PCAler haben da eine Kontrollmöglichkeit, von der nicht ausreichenden PSA Entwicklung abgesehen.
Ich habe es oft schon gesagt, meine Metastasierung z.B. war bei PSA 0,6 vom Stoffwechsel her ähnlich gering als bei PSA von 740 unter HB versteht sich. Bei PSA von 15, war gleichfalls die Aktivität in den Metastasen unverändert, aber ohne HB. Jetzt mit hohem PSA, unter Immunth. wird es nicht anders sein. Was sagt uns da nur die PSA Entwicklung, mir nichts. Da ist die Verschlechterung der Malignität von x-Ploid auf multiploid in den 3,5 Jahren aussagekräftiger. Die HB hatte bei MIR keinen Nutzen. Das sage ich, obwohl solche Aussagen nicht gewünscht sind und man die Leute nur einlullen will.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
einige Anmerkungen möchte ich gerne nachschieben zur Diskussion und an einige wichtige Aspekte erinnern.

1. Es war die ethische Frage aufgeworfen worden und richtigerweise wurde festgestellt, dass man der AS nicht einen hohen Anspruch abverlangen kann, bei RPE oder anderen invasiven Therapien ein Auge zudrückt, wenns schief geht. Und dennoch scheint mir diese Gegenüberstellung zu abstrakt. Ein Arzt, der nicht therapiert, übernimmt heute eine größere Verantwortung als wenn er therapiert, und sei diese Therapie noch so überflüssig und unsinnig. Bei unterlassener Therapie, wenns schief ging, kann er sich u.U. vor dem Kadi wiederfinden, bei überflüssiger Therapie nicht. Von daher das Gebot, vor der AS auch maximal zu diagnostizieren.

2. Das tumorale Geschehen ist ein heterogenes. So wenig wie es einen globalen Gleason 3 oder 4 gibt, so wenig gibt es den astreinen diploiden Tumor. Das zeigt jedes Histogramm. Es können sich in verschiedenen Teilen des Tumors unterschiedliche DNA-Verteilungsmuster finden (Böcking). Dies wird oft vergessen. Gerade bei AS ist deshalb eine multivariante Diagnose unumgänglich. Die Globaldiagnose diploid und Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % reichen da m. E. nicht. Ich erinnere, dass in Tribukaits Untersuchungen 10% der Patienten mit Skelettmetastasen einen diploiden Tumor hatten. Bei den diploiden Verteilungen waren immerhin auch 22% Grad-3-Tumore, und von den Grad-3-Tumoren hatten 24% auch eine S-Phase Fraktion von < 5,1 %. Hier ist zu erkennen, wie behutsam die Diagnose sein muß.

3. Den Proliferationsfaktor bestimmt Böcking nur für diploide Tumore. Es ist für mich noch immer nicht geklärt, warum er dies nicht auch für tetraploide Anteile kann, wohingegen Tribukait dies durchfluß-zytometrisch explizit tut. Es gibt auch tetraploide Tumore mit S-Phase-Fraktion < 5 % und es gibt bei dieser Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit keinen Grund, nicht auch AS zu empfehlen  wenn die übrigen Parameter auch dafür sprechen.

4. Die Diskussion schien mir schon mal weiter insofern Konsens bestand, bei der Erstbiopsie die Stanzmethode anzuwenden, um den Gleason und andere histologische Marker bestimmen zu können, aber auch die Ploidie. Mit Schorschel halte ich die diploide Verteilung und PRF < 5% für eine notwendige, jedoch nicht hinreichende Bedingung für AS. Eine andere Frage ist die der Instrumente für die Verlaufskontrolle. Da reicht m. E. auch über längere Zeit FNAB und Knuts Empfehlung.

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Dieter, Wolfgang und Günter,

ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich verzögert antworte, aber ich habe zurzeit in Spanien einige Probleme zu lösen.

1. AS
Deine Hinweise, Wolfgang, sind sicherlich richtig, wobei ich es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt als nicht relevant ansehe, ob nun 20 oder 60 % der Betroffenen für AS infrage kommen. Als wichtig empfinde ich, dass überhaupt einmal AS ins Bewusstsein kommt als eine mögliche Therapie quasi ohne Risiko, da ich jederzeit zu einer anderen Therapie wechseln kann.
Deshalb, Dieter, ist es zurzeit auch nicht entscheidend, den exakten Prozentsatz der diploiden mit PF < 5 % zu wissen, da es wohl mehr als ein paar heiße Kartoffeln in der Wüste sind. Wenn ich wieder einmal mit Prof. Böcking Kontakt habe, werde ich ihn um seine Statistik der gefundenen DNA-Verteilungen bitten. Unseren AK gibt es nicht mehr, aber Hartmut ist ja Patient bei Prof. Gschwendner und wird sicherlich bereit sein, bei seinem nächsten Kontakt Deine Frage anzusprechen.
Deine Befürchtungen, Günter, dass ein peridiploides Karzinom mit einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % in kurzer Zeit zu einem aggressiven Krebs mit Kapseldurchbruch mutiert, teile ich nicht, da dies von der Biologie des Karzinoms her nicht möglich ist.
Weiter wird der so gern angeführte fünfzigjährige Patient mit den vorher genannten Daten die Ausnahme bleiben, denn ohne eine frühzeitige regelmäßige PSA-Vorsorge haben die heute auffällig gewordenen Fünfzigjährigen ganz andere PK-Kaliber und damit ganz andere Sorgen als sich mit AS zu befassen. Und wenn tatsächlich einmal ein Fünfzigjähriger diese Daten hat, dann bleibt es unabhängig vom Alter des Betroffenen erst einmal ein harmloser PK, und auch der Fünfzigjährige kann AS machen und mit FNAB und DNA-Ploidie eine wenig invasive Verlaufskontrolle durchführen. Aber dies habe ich in den letzten Wochen schon x-mal- mit Diagrammen unterlegt- dargelegt, und ich verspreche, dass diese Argumentation von mir heute zum letzten Mal vorgetragen wird.

2. DNA
Deine Begründungen, Günter, für die DNA-Ploidie empfinde ich als wenig konkret und glaube auch nicht, dass für Neubetroffene die DNA-Ploidie eine Entscheidungshilfe ist, insbesondere wenn sich Herr Schmidt mit seiner Ansicht durchsetzt, den Professoren Böcking und Bonkhoff Therapieempfehlungen oder Vorgehensweisen, aufgrund ihrer Untersuchungsergebnisse auszusprechen, zu untersagen. Die meisten Urologen können mit den Ergebnissen der DNA-Ploidie nichts anfangen und allen Neubetroffenen, die sich für die Ektomie entschieden haben- und das sind die meisten- bringt die DNA-Ploidie nichts, da sich der Operateur nicht dafür interessiert.
So bedauerlich es ist, aber die DNA-Ploidie ist nur eine Hilfe für den mündigen Patienten, der aufgrund seiner Krankheitsentwicklung versucht, sein Schicksal mitzugestalten, sowie für die kleine Gruppe Betroffener, die das Glück hatten, einen der wenigen Urologen in unserem Land mit Verständnis für die DNA-Ploidie zu finden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Michael A.

> Die HB hatte bei MIR keinen Nutzen. Das sage ich, obwohl solche Aussagen nicht gewünscht sind und man die Leute nur einlullen will.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo Hansi, 

Wenn ich mir Deine Krankengeschichte anschaue, kann ich deine obige Aussage in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.
Du hattest vor der HB einen a PSA Wert von 740ng/ml danach ca, 1,5ng/ml.
Die Aktivität Deiner Metastasen ist zurückgegangen der Ap Wert ist von    338 U/L auf 52 U/L gefallen. Nachstehend ein Auszug aus Deiner PK Geschichte:

"Dx 28.09.2005; Erneute Ganzkörperknochenzintigrafie; Herdförmige pathologische Mehrbelegungen in Wirbelsäule, HWK 5/6, BWK 1-4, 8+10 LWK 1-4 und insbesondere 5, Caudales Sakrum (Kreuzbein). Belegung in Rippen und Oberarmköpfe, Finger- und Zehengelenke. Beurteilung zu den Vergleichsaufnahmen von Anfang 2005: Metastasierung unverändert, Aktivitätsaufnahme sehr viel geringer, Stoffwechselaktivitäten der ossären Metastasen unter Therapie (HB2 + Zometa) deutlich red.
Tx 06.3.2006; PSA 4,91; freies Testosteron 0,9 (niedrigster Wert), Zometa nach wie vor alle 4 Wochen; 
Tx 29.03.2006; PSA 3,74; Gesamt-Testosteron 0,36; Einnahme von Celebrex
Tx 26.04.2006; PSA 1,08; Gesamt-Testosteron 0,26; LH <0,1; Selen 122 ug/l; ohne Antiandrogen"

Im Apr. 2006 hattest Du einen Testosteron Wert von 0,26 ng/ml also praktisch Kastrations Niveau. Du standest also immer noch unter Hormon Blockade.
Leider gibt es bei Dir vor der HB nur einen PSA Wert, deshalb kann man über Deinem PSA Verlauf ohne HB nur spekulieren. Wie Du selbst angibst beträgt Deine PSAVZ zur Zeit 4 Wochen.
Wenn man am Anfang Deiner Diagnose von vielleicht 6 Monaten ausgeht wärst Du  Mitte 2006 ohne HB bei einem PSA von über 5000 ng/ml angelangt.
Deshalb ist meine feste Überzeugung das bei Dir die HB schon was gebracht hat.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute,  Michael A.

----------


## silver dollar

> Guten Abend Dieter, Wolfgang und Günter,
> 
> ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich verzögert antworte, aber ich habe zurzeit in Spanien einige Probleme zu lösen.
> 
> 
> Deine Befürchtungen, Günter, dass ein peridiploides Karzinom mit einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % in kurzer Zeit zu einem aggressiven Krebs mit Kapseldurchbruch mutiert, teile ich nicht, da dies von der Biologie des Karzinoms her nicht möglich ist.


sind wir leider wieder schon beim Thema Du teilst diese Ansicht nicht
ich behaupte mal direkt, dass dieser Fall eintreten kann bzw. eingetreten ist.



> Weiter wird der so gern angeführte fünfzigjährige Patient mit den vorher genannten Daten die Ausnahme bleiben, denn ohne eine frühzeitige regelmäßige PSA-Vorsorge haben die heute auffällig gewordenen Fünfzigjährigen ganz andere PK-Kaliber und damit ganz andere Sorgen als sich mit AS zu befassen. Und wenn tatsächlich einmal ein Fünfzigjähriger diese Daten hat, dann bleibt es unabhängig vom Alter des Betroffenen erst einmal ein harmloser PK, und auch der Fünfzigjährige kann AS machen und mit FNAB und DNA-Ploidie eine wenig invasive Verlaufskontrolle durchführen. Aber dies habe ich in den letzten Wochen schon x-mal- mit Diagrammen unterlegt- dargelegt, und ich verspreche, dass diese Argumentation von mir heute zum letzten Mal vorgetragen wird.


bleiben wir beim "agree to disagree" spart weitere Vortraege. Du ziehst Dich wie oben auf "die Ausnahme" zurueck, ethisch gibt es keine Ausnahmen



> 2. DNA
> Deine Begründungen, Günter, für die DNA-Ploidie empfinde ich als wenig konkret und glaube auch nicht, dass für Neubetroffene die DNA-Ploidie eine Entscheidungshilfe ist, insbesondere wenn sich Herr Schmidt mit seiner Ansicht durchsetzt, den Professoren Böcking und Bonkhoff Therapieempfehlungen oder Vorgehensweisen, aufgrund ihrer Untersuchungsergebnisse auszusprechen, zu untersagen.


vermische doch bitte nicht Ansichten eines Radiologen, die ich hier nicht kommentieren moechte mit meiner Darstellung. Du glaubst zum wiederholten Male was nicht, gehen Dir die Argumente aus, ich muss nicht glauben oder nicht glauben, in einer SHG kommen solche Themen laufend auf den Tisch und sind aktuelle Faelle.





> Die meisten Urologen können mit den Ergebnissen der DNA-Ploidie nichts anfangen und allen Neubetroffenen, die sich für die Ektomie entschieden haben- und das sind die meisten- bringt die DNA-Ploidie nichts, da sich der Operateur nicht dafür interessiert.
> So bedauerlich es ist, aber die DNA-Ploidie ist nur eine Hilfe für den mündigen Patienten, der aufgrund seiner Krankheitsentwicklung versucht, sein Schicksal mitzugestalten, sowie für die kleine Gruppe Betroffener, die das Glück hatten, einen der wenigen Urologen in unserem Land mit Verständnis für die DNA-Ploidie zu finden.
> Gruß Knut.


der erste Teil ist von mir hier unkommentiertes "unqualifiziertes allgemeines Aerzte bashing"

fuer den zweiten Teil, es gibt leider noch zu wenige muendige Patienten, wir arbeiten daran in den SHG's 

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> vermische doch bitte nicht Ansichten eines Radiologen, die ich hier nicht kommentieren moechte mit meiner Darstellung. Du glaubst zum wiederholten Male was nicht, gehen Dir die Argumente aus, ich muss nicht glauben oder nicht glauben, in einer SHG kommen solche Themen laufend auf den Tisch und sind aktuelle Faelle.


Ich bein kein Radiologe, ich bin ein Strahlentherapeut.
Wenn Sie den feinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Spezialisierungen nicht verstehen, dann würde ich vorschlage, dass Sie sich schlau machen.
Strahlentherapeuten verstehen in der Regel eine Mende mehr über Krebs als die sonstigen Ärzte, da ihre Patienten zu 95% Krebs haben.

----------


## silver dollar

> Ich bein kein Radiologe, ich bin ein Strahlentherapeut.


sorry nehme den Radiologen mit Bedauern zurueck Herr Strahlentherapeut,
manchmal tippt man eben zu schnell .. mir ging es nicht um das Thema Berufsbezeichnung sondern dass ich in diesem Absatz einen Kommentar zu den durch Dich gemachten Aeusserungen nicht fuer sachdienlich hielt

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Die Diskussion schien mir schon mal weiter insofern Konsens bestand, bei der Erstbiopsie die Stanzmethode anzuwenden, um den Gleason und andere histologische Marker bestimmen zu können, aber auch die Ploidie. 
> Hartmut


Ja, Hartmut,

soweit waren wir schon mal.

Gruß 
Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ja, Hartmut,
> 
> soweit waren wir schon mal.
> 
> Gruß 
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang, wüsste nicht, wer und wann. Bei mir gab es noch nie den Anspruch, die DNA-Zytometrie generell zu jeder Biopsie zu machen.

Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter,

Hartmut ging es sicher in erster Linie darum, festzustellen, dass der Gleason-Score nach allgemeingültiger Praxis die Nr. 1 ist.

Dieter, Du neigst etwas dazu, aus Beiträgen nicht das Postive, Übereinstimmende zu erkennen, sondern suchst den Dissenz. Schon an der Formulierung in dem Nebensatz, 'aber auch die Ploidie', ist die Wertung von Hartmut gut, zumindest für mich, erkennbar. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> _Die Diskussion schien mir schon mal weiter insofern Konsens bestand, bei der Erstbiopsie die Stanzmethode anzuwenden, um den Gleason und andere histologische Marker bestimmen zu können, aber auch die Ploidie._





> Ja, Hartmut, soweit waren wir schon mal.





> Hallo Wolfgang, wüsste nicht, wer und wann. Bei mir gab es noch nie den Anspruch, die DNA-Zytometrie generell zu jeder Biopsie zu machen.





> Hartmut ging es sicher in erster Linie darum, festzustellen, dass der Gleason-Score nach allgemeingültiger Praxis die Nr. 1 ist.
> 
> Dieter, Du neigst etwas dazu, aus Beiträgen nicht das Postive, Übereinstimmende zu erkennen, sondern suchst den Dissenz. Schon an der Formulierung in dem Nebensatz, 'aber auch die Ploidie', ist die Wertung von Hartmut gut, zumindest für mich, erkennbar.


Hallo Wolfgang,

ich suche nicht den Dissenz, sondern ich stolpere praktisch permanent drüber. Es hat doch wohl niemand ernsthaft an die "Renaissance" der FNAB geglaubt zu Lasten der blutigen Stanzbiopsie, wie sie hier fortwährend dargestellt wurde, um die schonende FNAB als die wahre Errungenschaft emporzuhieven. Wenn sich in diesem Forum eine Wiederholung bzgl. DNA-Zytometrie und FNAB und wer weiß welchen Abschlussberichten fast schon mit der nächsten die Hand gibt, dann kann es nicht ausbleiben, dass Ungereimtheiten auffallen und gesagt werden.

Wir waren doch dazu klar und es braucht nicht immerzu betont zu werden: Für die Biopsie ist die Stanzbiopsie unverzichtbar. Wer davon eine DNAZ machen lassen möchte, sollte das tun, ganz besonders dann, wenn er sich nicht zu einer invasiven Therapie entschließen möchte. Aber wir sollten hier in diesem Forum nicht andauernd so tun, als würde es hauptsächlich nur an der schneidenden oder strahlenden Zunft liegen mit mangelnder Patientenaufklärung, dass sich nicht mehr Männer dazu entschließen können, mit unbehandeltem Krebs im Bauch herumzulaufen. 

Ich habe das jetzt am Schluss vorsätzlich sehr volksnah ausgedrückt und rechne fest damit, dass jemand diesen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang herausrupft, um damit einen superklugen Argumentationsaufbau zu gestalten.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

Wenn Du verbindliche Ausdrucksweise nicht verstehen magst, dann werde ich ab sofort meine Antworten an Dich entsprechend klar und schnörkellos formulieren.
Zuerst einmal erkläre mir, was Du unter Deinem Lieblingswort Ethik verstehst, da dies ein breitgefächerter Begriff der Philosophie ist, bevor ich mich mit dem Punkt AS und Ethik befasse.



> ich behaupte mal direkt, dass dieser Fall eintreten kann bzw. eingetreten ist.



Ein PK mit peridiploider Verteilung und einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % kann nicht in kurzer Zeit z.B. in 4 Monaten in eine aggressive Variante wie x-ploid mutieren. Da habt ihr natürlich in der SHG zu tun, diese Grundlagen zu verstehen. Sobald ihr dies erarbeitet habt, ist dann die Basis gegeben, um über AS zu diskutieren gemäß Prof. Böckings Vorschlag.



> Du glaubst zum wiederholten Male was nicht, gehen Dir die Argumente aus, ich muss nicht glauben oder nicht glauben, in einer SHG kommen solche Themen laufend auf den Tisch und sind aktuelle Faelle.



Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, sollte man lieber nicht antworten, denn meine ursprüngliche Frage betraf Welche Erkenntnisse die Neubetroffenen aus Deiner Empfehlung, die DNA-Ploidie bestimmen zu lassen, erwarten können?
Schon in Deinem vorherigen Betrag war ein Teil Deiner Antwort:



> ich bin der Grundsatzmeinung, dass jeder Betroffene ein Anrecht auf DNA und deren Bezahlung hat, gleichgueltig ob es spaeter nuetzt oder nicht.


Ich hatte nicht nach den Rechten sondern nach dem Nutzen für die Patienten gefragt. Damit wir nicht weiter aneinander vorbei reden, habe ich nachstehend drei Deiner Empfehlungen aufgeführt und bitte um Deine Stellungnahme, welche Erkenntnisse die Betroffenen aus der DNA-Ploidie für ihre Situation gewinnen sollen.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=34630&postcount=2 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=33888&postcount=4 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=32258&postcount=6 




> der erste Teil ist von mir hier unkommentiertes "unqualifiziertes allgemeines Aerzte bashing"



Ich fürchte, dass Du einen Ärzteschutzkomplex entwickelst. Ich habe eher resignativ den Istzustand der DNA-Ploidie in der Urologenschaft wiedergegeben. Die DNA-Ploidie ist nicht in den Richtlinien enthalten und wird deshalb nur von wenigen Urologen eingesetzt. Der Abschlussbericht unseres Arbeitskreises ist aktuell im BPS-Magazin
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=425&Itemid=149
und gibt Dir einen Überblick über die (Un)Bedeutungslage der DNA-Ploidie in Deutschland.



> fuer den zweiten Teil, es gibt leider noch zu wenige muendige Patienten, wir arbeiten daran in den SHG's



Da sind wir im Forum schon weiter. Hier gibt es einen harten Kern, der mit der DNA-Ploidie arbeitet.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Günter,
> Wenn Du verbindliche Ausdrucksweise nicht verstehen magst, dann werde ich ab sofort meine Antworten an Dich entsprechend klar und schnörkellos formulieren.
> Zuerst einmal erkläre mir, was Du unter Deinem Lieblingswort Ethik verstehst, da dies ein breitgefächerter Begriff der Philosophie ist, bevor ich mich mit dem Punkt AS und Ethik befasse.


a)ich beantworte und formuliere erst mal wie ich das fuer richtig halte
b) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethik



> Ein PK mit peridiploider Verteilung und einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % kann nicht in kurzer Zeit z.B. in 4 Monaten in eine aggressive Variante wie x-ploid mutieren. Da habt ihr natürlich in der SHG zu tun, diese Grundlagen zu verstehen. Sobald ihr dies erarbeitet habt, ist dann die Basis gegeben, um über AS zu diskutieren gemäß Prof. Böckings Vorschlag.


Du wiederholst Dich ich bestreite Dein Argument kann nicht ...



> Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, sollte man lieber nicht antworten, denn meine ursprüngliche Frage betraf Welche Erkenntnisse die Neubetroffenen aus Deiner Empfehlung, die DNA-Ploidie bestimmen zu lassen, erwarten können?
> Schon in Deinem vorherigen Betrag war ein Teil Deiner Antwort:
> 
> Ich hatte nicht nach den Rechten sondern nach dem Nutzen für die Patienten gefragt. Damit wir nicht weiter aneinander vorbei reden, habe ich nachstehend drei Deiner Empfehlungen aufgeführt und bitte um Deine Stellungnahme, welche Erkenntnisse die Betroffenen aus der DNA-Ploidie für ihre Situation gewinnen sollen.
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=34630&postcount=2 
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=33888&postcount=4 
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=32258&postcount=6


nochmal zum mitschreiben count=2 Gleason 4+3 count 6 Gleason 3+3
zum Thema Nachsehen in diesen Werten habe ich mich geaeussert, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



> Ich fürchte, dass Du einen Ärzteschutzkomplex entwickelst. Ich habe eher resignativ den Istzustand der DNA-Ploidie in der Urologenschaft wiedergegeben. Die DNA-Ploidie ist nicht in den Richtlinien enthalten und wird deshalb nur von wenigen Urologen eingesetzt. Der Abschlussbericht unseres Arbeitskreises ist aktuell im BPS-Magazin
> http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=425&Itemid=149
> und gibt Dir einen Überblick über die (Un)Bedeutungslage der DNA-Ploidie in Deutschland.


a)ich bleibe dabei, dass allgemeine Argumente ohne Detailsubstanz gegen behandelnde Aerzte "bashing" sind 
b)wir sind Mitglied im BPS der Abschlussbericht des AK ist uns gelaeufig, wir stimmen aber nicht mit allen Teilen dort ueberein




> Da sind wir im Forum schon weiter. Hier gibt es einen harten Kern, der mit der DNA-Ploidie arbeitet.





> 


schoen fuer euch hilft nur den vielen Betroffenen nicht viel weiter

Gruß Knut.[/quote]

Gruss Guenther

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

Deine Stellungnahme ist unbefriedigend, denn Du gibst keine Antworten auf meine Fragen. Deine Unwissenheit versuchst Du mit Allgemeinplätzen wie wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil zu überdecken. Nachstehend neben den Rechten des Patienten nun der zweite Teil über den Nutzen der DNA-Ploidie:



> Bei Gleason Werten in den Bereichen 3+3 2+3 3+4 4+3 macht es durchaus Sinn per DNA nachzusehen was sich dort zum Thema Malignitaet ergibt um einfach das umstrittene Thema Zielsicherheit der Gleason Scores abzusichern, zu ergaenzen und/oder zu verbessern. Bei 4+4 4+5 5+4 5+5 halte ich es von der Erkenntnis her nicht fuer sehr sinnvoll ne DNA zur Diagnose her durchzufuehren, da liegt einfach alles ziemlich klar, trotzdem, wenn jemand als Betroffener wissen moechte ob er x ploid etc ist dann sollte er ein Recht darauf haben auch dies zu wissen, hilft nicht sehr bei der Therapieentscheidung aber ich denke dass das den Beitragszahlern zumutbar ist.


Günter, dies ist Geschwafel aber kein Nutzen für den Patienten. Und nun bin ich bei der Ethik als Moralbegriff. Ich halte es für sehr bedenklich, Neubetroffenen in ihrer Unsicherheit etwas zu empfehlen, was man selber nicht versteht.

Gruß Knut

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Günter,
> 
> Deine Stellungnahme ist unbefriedigend, denn Du gibst keine Antworten auf meine Fragen. Deine Unwissenheit versuchst Du mit Allgemeinplätzen wie wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil zu überdecken.


Falls Du etwas von Deiner Arroganz zuruecknehmen kannst, ich habe nicht um eine Bewertung von Dir hinsichtlich meinr Beitraege gebeten, noch lege ich Wert drauf. Nochmals bis jetzt ist noch keine Substanz von Deiner Seite da, die mich ueberzeugt 



> Nachstehend neben den Rechten des Patienten nun der zweite Teil über den Nutzen der DNA-Ploidie:
> Günter, dies ist Geschwafel aber kein Nutzen für den Patienten. Und nun bin ich bei der Ethik als Moralbegriff. Ich halte es für sehr bedenklich, Neubetroffenen in ihrer Unsicherheit etwas zu empfehlen, was man selber nicht versteht.
> Gruß Knut


auch hierzu frage ich mich was das dem Thema weiterhilft, wenn Du misssionarisch auf einem Thema herumreitest. Wenn Du den link tiefgehend studiert haettest, dann braeuchten wir hier ueber Ethik nicht zu diskutieren, der Begriff ist besetzt und definiert. Ehrlich gesagt, Deine vorgenannten Bedenken gehen mir ....., grosse Bewunderung fuer Deine Ferndiagnose hinsichtlich "Verstehen" dazu hoeflicherweise "no further comment" meinerseits, mir reicht es voellig wenn ich hier lokal mit den Betroffenen im Dialog bleibe und wir aus der Gruppe heraus unsere Ziele versuchen zu realisieren.

Gruss Guenther, dem weitere Zeit zu schade ist ping pong zu schreiben, und der damit fuer sich den "thread" als beendet sieht

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

den Fehdehandschuh hast Du in den Ring geworfen. Aber mein Angebot bleibt bestehen, wenn das entsprechende Wissen über die DNA-Ploidie erarbeitet worden ist, noch einmal über AS zu diskutieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

es gehört evtl. nicht hierher aber, ich fühle mich auch als ASler, untherapiert ca. 15 Jahre mit unerkanntem, vorhandenem PCa, oder länger. Auch die Medikamentenabstinenz seit 1,5 Jahren deutet darauf hin. Immunstimulierung darf man ja machen.
Jetzt zu deinem Zweifel an der nicht funktionierenden HB.
Ich danke für dein Interesse an meinen Problemchen, selten genug. Von umfangreichen Zitaten und dümmlichen Reaktionen abgesehen.

Ich kenne mich, meinen Körper und meine PKG besser als jeder andere. Auch bin ich nicht ganz unerfahren mit PCa Bewältigung, wie ich meine.
Von weitem schaut die Krebsentwicklung ganz ordentlich aus. Ich und wir Lütjenseer dachte auch lange, HB funktioniert bei mir. Aus vielen früheren Beiträgen zu lesen.
Nur nach 8,5 Monaten "drehte" wie bekannt Casodex um, Flutamid, hatte gleichfalls keinen Vorteil. 
Nach 3,5 Jahren ergab die Kontroll DNA die bekannte Malignitätsverschlechterung. Es waren NUR die hormonsensieblen Krebszellen verringert. 

Darauf weise ich bei vergleichbarem Fortschritt regelmäßig hin. Kaum einen interessiert das, bis das böse Erwachen kommen wird. Auch das darf ich fasz nicht sagen. Manche wissen das von Böcking, reagieren aber nicht, noch nicht. Da hatte ein niederes T 0,02, ein PSA Nadir von 0,6 keinen Einfluss. Ich spreche von mir und von der Zukunft von PCalern mit vergleichbarem a-Fortschritt, wenn es den im Forum noch gibt.

Das sich der PSA bei diesem Fortschritt und Malignität irgend wann, später als gedacht, später als von dir berechnet (PSA 5000) stark erhöhen wird, war mir damals schon klar. Nur bin ich nicht gleich so aufgeregt.
Seit Juli 2007 bin ich so gut wie ohne Medikamente, von Rocaltrol und "gestreckter" Zometa abgesehen. 

Auch das Knochenszinte am 14.4.08  ... "wobei der Befund gegenüber 2005 deutlich rückläüfig ist," seit 8 Monaten ohne HB, vermutlich viel länger ohne hilfreiche HB. Abarelix später war ohne Erfolg. T steigt kräftig wie bekannt, juckt mich nicht, auch wie bekannt.
Ich werde erneut im April eher später das obligatorische Scinti machen und nachweisen, daß die Kochenaktivität erneut, evtl. verstärkter nachgelassen hat.
Auch eine erneute (2.) Kontroll-DNA wird zeigen, daß sich auch da die Malignität reduziert hat. 
Denn dem Immunsystem ist es gleich, ob weniger, oder mehr Malignität.

Ich möchte noch auf einen persönlichen Briefwechsel mit meinem 2. Lieblinsuro hinweisen:

*Sent: Monday, May 05, 2008 9:33 PM*
*Subject: Meine PSA Erhöhung.*

*
Sehr geehrter Dr. ,

aus gegenenem Anlass möchte ich    mich melden und Sie um HIlfe bitten.

Wie wir wissen, ist der PSA nicht    alles, aber die neueste Messung verunsichert mich ein wenig. Würde mir auch so gehen*
*Am 18.12.07 PSA 7,33, am 12.02.08 PSA 12,3  am 13.03.08 14,71 und am    29.04.08 PSA 32,7 (andere Messung).*
*
Es gibt ja die Theorie, wenn verstärkt Krebszellen absterben, diese    viel PSA produzieren, zumindest unter Chemo. Ob das bei meiner Zellsymbiose-    Vitalpilz- erweiterte Ernährungs / Stoffwechselreduzierung, Akupunktur,    Mistel, Vit. C 30 gr. hochdosiert, Schwermetallausleitung (Arsen) auch der    Fall sein kann, ist die Frage.*
*Darauf kann ggf. HP Meyer fundiert    antworten
Bei mir haben sich die Ausscheidungen auf    "Nachtbetrieb" umgestellt, anscheinend schnelle Darmpassage, kein Fehler,    ungewöhnlich, stört mich nicht sehr.
Gleichzeitig hat sich das    Knochenszintigram erneut verbessert. 
"Beurteilung:
Ossäre    Metastasierung mit multiplen heißen Zonen, wobei der Befund gegenüber 05 und    06+ 07) deutlich geringer ausgeprägt ist, die Stoffwechselaktivität ist damit    weiter deutlich rückgläufig. Neue Metastasen sind nicht nachweisbar."*
*ich gratuliere !
Ist diese    Beurteilung bei reduzierzter Zometa-Gabe 1 / 2 Jahr aussagekräftig?*
*natürlich, hier wird objektiv der    Zustand Ihrer Knochen abgebildet  Wie passt das zur    Malignitätsverschlechterung des Hauptumors? es    scheint uns im Tumorgeschehen all das widersprüchlich was sich bislang    unseren Erklärungsversuchen  entzieht  - halten wir uns deshalb    an gesicherte Tatsachen : trotz cytogenetischen Progress' Ihres    PrimärPCa's sind neue Metastasen ausgeblieben und es geht Ihnen gut    !
Die aktuellen Blutwerte, CRP immer < 1,0 bzw.<    0,6  Neutrophile 47,9 (-) %, aber Lymphos 38,1 % erhöht von früher mal 13    %, GPT durch früheren "Leberschock" durch Ketokonazol 54 (+), alleren anderen    o.k. Knochen AP folgt müsste o.k. sein, wie immer. Was bedeutet der schöne    hohe Lymphowert, ein "Abräumen" von Krebszellen? s.o. hier kann nur spekuliert    werden.* 
*Die NK-Zellen waren am 13.3.08 bei 21,7 % ( 5-20%), die naiven    T4-Helferzellen bei 76 % (25-50%), der erhöhte T 4 / T 8 Quozient 5,4    (1,4-2,4) = erhöhte Stimmulation des zellulären Immunsystems. 
Für mich von    gewissem Interesse Lipidgebundene Silialsäure, ein  allgemein    hochsensibler Tumormarker bei 17,2 mg/dl (<25-30) Selen immer schön bei 170    ug/l, HB 14,3 geht runter, war schon bei 16.
Ich möchte demnächst T, DHT,    Triglyceride, die notwendigen Rocaltrol "Marker", sowie PSA messen lassen. Was    wäre sonst evtl. noch sinnvoll? Fragen Sie vor    jeder Diagnostik welche therapeutische Konsequenz dem Ergebnis folgen    kann/soll
Ferner erwäge ich ein PET/CT, mich interessiert,    was den steigenden PSA produziert, aus den Knochen nicht, ist das sinnvoll?   * 
*Orientiert sich Ihre hohe Lebensqualität an    einem unerklärbaren Laborwert - Anstieg ?*
*Weitere (teure) Diagnostik bringt neue Fragen    - und weitere Unsicherheit.* 
*Nehmen Sie Ihren Zustand als ein Geschenk    dankbar an.*
*Wenigstens für die "Wissenschaft" und das Interesse meiner Freunde.*
*In erster Linie sind Sie sich selber/Ihrer    Familie verpflichtet.
Ich erwäge mal wieder, nach einem 3/4    Jahr eine urologische Untersuchung PCa / P Größe mit dem Farbdoppler, früher    unter HB war die P bei ca. 14 gr (?) Und dann    ???
Der Urinfluss und Stuhlgang ist riesig, nachts alle 2,5    Stdt, manchmal eilt es schon sehr. Ich denke manchmal es kommt mehr raus als    rein, habe jetzt 70 kg, ist o.k. unter reduziertem Stoffwechsel? solange Ihre Gewicht konstant bleibt ist alles    OK
Dr. Eichhorn empfiehlt bei einem Vortrag bei uns    allgemein, auch mal Avodart / Proscar höher dosiert zu nehmen.* 
*Warum ??? Was nützen allgemeine    Empfehlungen im Speziellen ? Ihr PCa ist schon lange    hormontaub.*
*Ich habe noch Restbestände, soll ich das bei höherem DHT versuchen,    bringt mir das was?* 
*Niemand ist verpflichtet Restbestände    biologisch zu entsorgen - allenfalls  Ihre Leber wird sich bedanken    !*
*Sollte T steigen, eher nicht vermute ich, sollte ich Casodex bzw.    Flutamid + einem LHRH versuchen?*
*Bei hormontaubem    PCa??????????**Dr. Eichhorn hat mich beleidigt, er meinte, lange mache ich es    nicht mehr ohne Schulmedizin (er meint vermutlich seine).* *ich empfinde solche Bemerkungen    als zutiefst unärztlich und brutal* *Prof. Reichle (Reichle / Regensburgstudie ) meinte in einer    Diskusion, bei meinen ruhenden Metastasen, kommt die Studie nicht in    Frage!
Mein Onko, der mir "nur" Zometa gibt, bestärkt mich bei den    naturheilkundlichen TH. ist verdächtig?*  *Chemo hat er mir angeboten, wenn ich mal möchte!!!*  *be very    careful
Was gäbe es sonst noch an Untersuchungen / Makern    um festzustellen wo die Sache sitzt und der PSA produziert wird.*  *die "Sache" sitzt überall -    verhält sich aber momentan äußerst ruhig - bloß nicht aufwecken    !!!* *Meine Weichteile scheinen o.k. zu sein! fein !
ALs SHGler in mehreren Funktionen,    wäre ich an Ihrm Vortrag interessiert, den Sie kürzlich hielten.* 
Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Konrad - Konrad

*Ob, das Deinem Ansprechpartner so recht ist, dass Du das hier so ungekürzt einstellst, denn es ist ja unschwer zu erraten, wer es ist? 

*"Das Leben ist voller Leid, Krankheit und Schmerz, und zu kurz ist es übrigens auch noch"*
(Woody Allen)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter!

Hier nun mein  leider etwas lang gewordener  Schlussbeitrag in diesem Forum, wie angekündigt zum Thema Active Surveillance = AS = Aktive Überwachung. Ich möchte, basierend auf dem Input hier im Forum, meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und auch den AS-Ausführungen von Prof. Bonkhoff (http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-warten-einleitung.html), auf die ich ausdrücklich verweise, ein Entscheidungsraster anbieten, anhand dessen Neubetroffene prüfen können, ob bei ihnen die Voraussetzungen für AS vorliegen.

*1. Meine Ausgangsthese*

Wie sinngemäß bereits geschrieben, gehe ich  basierend auf meinem sicher nicht einmaligen Fall  von folgendem aus:

Es gibt Jahr für Jahr ein paar Tausend, vielleicht sogar Zehntausend neudiagnostizierte Schorschels (bezogen auf das Krankheitsstadium, denn ansonsten bin ich natürlich einmalig! :-)) ) ...

...die meinen Weg gehen könnten,

...sich damit viele Jahre (vielleicht sogar den kompletten Rest ihres Lebens!!) uneingeschränkte Lebensqualität sichern können,

...ohne eine einzige Therapieoption aufzugeben,

...sich selbst und ihren Familien sehr viel Leid ersparen
und obendrein das Gesundheitssystem finanziell erheblich entlasten. 
**
*2. Meine Ziele*
**
Mein Ziel ist es, 

möglichst viele Neubetroffene zu ermutigen, alle entscheidungsrelevanten Diagnostik-Optionen wahrzunehmen (laut Urologe Dr. Bliemeister wird dies bis zu 80% der Neubetroffenen vorenthalten),den enorm hohen Anteil an übertherapierten Neubetroffenen zu senken (laut Urologe Lars geht die Schulmedizin in 70% der Fälle von einer Übertherapie aus; in Klartext: Tausende von überflüssigen Prostatektomien, und das Jahr für Jahr!),diesen Neubetroffenen statt einer übereilten radikalen Therapie mit all ihren möglichen Nebenwirkungen Kriterien für eine Entscheidung für AS an die Hand zu geben,sich gleichzeitig aber absolut sämtliche Optionen einer radikalen Therapie zu erhalten und _erst aus gegebenem Anlass_ von AS auf eine solche Therapie umzusteigen.Der Automatismus Krebsdiagnose = schnellstmögliche Radikaloperation  also der derzeitige Goldstandard in der Urologie  _muss beendet werden_. Die OP muss reduziert werden zu _einer von vielen_ Therapieoptionen, die angesichts der Schwere des Eingriffs und seiner möglichen Nebenwirkungen _eine gezielt getroffene Entscheidung_ sein muss, nachdem andere Therapieverfahren _bewusst ausgeschlossen_ wurden. Eine routinemäßige, oft genug noch in der Krebsdiagnose-Schocksituation des Patienten unter Hinweis auf den tödlichen Verlauf von Prostatakrebs erfolgende RPE-Empfehlung (Raus mit dem Ding, und in 3 Monaten haben Sie alles vergessen!) _muss der Vergangenheit angehören_  sie ist für mich persönlich so etwas wie Beihilfe zur Körperverletzung.

Ich fühle mich in meiner Grundhaltung bestätigt durch den aktuellen Vorsitzenden der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU), Prof. Dr. Reinhold Horsch, der im September 2008 auf dem DGU-Kongress u.a. sagte:

_Die Urologie stand lange unter dem Einfluss der konservativen Chirurgie. Seit Ende der 80er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts wird unser Fachgebiet sehr stark durch die Medizintechnik geprägt_
_Doch haben wir über viele Jahre hinweg vorwiegend diese operative Kompetenz, die unzweifelhaft ist, in den Vordergrund gestellt_

Prof. Dr. Horsch ist, auch gerade in seiner Funktion als DGU-Präsident, sicher unverdächtig, seine Zunft in ein falsches Licht zu rücken. Insofern ist es in der Tat allerhöchste Zeit, die OP-Fixierung der Urologie aufzubrechen.

Und dies gilt umso mehr, wenn die Früherkennung dank PSA-Screening zunimmt, weil dann immer mehr Frühphasen-PKs erkannt werden und es m.E. _absolut unverantwortlich_ wäre, die alle nach der Methode 08/15 zur OP zu schicken.

Oder um mit den Worten des Urologen Lars zu sprechen:

_Nur weil etwas Unschönes da ist, muss ich es noch lange nicht entfernen._

*3. Die Schwierigkeiten* 





Die erste Schwierigkeit bei der Erreichung meiner Ziele: 
Welche Voraussetzungen rechtfertigen AS anstelle einer zügig eingeleiteten radikalen Therapie?Hierzu unten mehr 



Die zweite Schwierigkeit:
Ist der Betroffene  bei Eignung für AS  willens und bereit, seine Lebensweise erforderlichenfalls deutlich umzustellen?Auch dazu unten mehr 



Und drittens, und das ist oft die entscheidende Frage:
Ist der Betroffene psychisch in der Lage, mit dem Gedanken zu leben, einen Tumor in sich zu tragen, der bis auf Weiteres in seinem Körper verbleibt?Diese Frage muss der Betroffene vor allem mit sich selbst, aber auch mit seiner Familie und vielleicht auch einem Psychologen diskutieren. Ich lebe seit über 4 Jahren mit meinem Untermieter  es geht mir physisch wie psychisch blendend dabei, und das Wissen, dass ich noch _alle Optionen_ habe beruhigt mich ungemein (derzeit gehe ich übrigens davon aus, dass ich eine Brachy machen werde, wenn meine aktive Überwachung Alarmsignale ergeben sollte).

*4. Die Eignungs-Kriterien für AS* 




Vorab zwei Bemerkungen:
Ich bin weder Arzt, noch  im Vergleich mit einer ganzen Reihe anderer Forumsmitglieder  wirklicher PK-Profi. Die nachfolgenden Kriterien sind meine persönliche Stoffsammlung aus eigener Erfahrung und hier im Forum angelesenen Punkten.Egal wie sorgfältig man diagnostiziert: Es bleibt immer ein Restrisiko, ob sich in der geliebten Prostata nicht doch an irgendeiner Stelle etwas entwickelt, was dem Diagnostik- und/oder späterem Überwachungsraster entgangen ist oder entgehen wird. Das Risiko mag so klein sein, wie es will  es ist da; und es ist immer eine individuelle Güterabwägung, ob man die aus einem Restrisiko möglicherweise resultierenden Gefahren höher gewichtet als die Chance auf viele Jahre oder vielleicht sogar das ganze Leben mit uneingeschränkter Lebensqualität.Nach den Diskussionen hier im Thread sieht meine persönliche Eignungsprüfung für AS wie folgt aus:

Gleason-Score max. 3+3 oder 3+4Max. 2 von mindestens 10  12 Stanzen positiv, mit einem Tumoranteil von höchstens 30%Ploidie nach DNAS-Zytometrie: max. perodiploidProliferationsfraktion <5%PSA-Wert <10PSA-Dichte < 0,15 (PSA : Prostatavolumen)PSA-Verdopplungszeit > 3 JahreKeine auffällige PSA-DynamikMit den anderen Parametern korrelierende Bildgebungs-Ergebnisse (idealerweise TRUS mit Farbdoppler oder MRT mit Spektroskopie)Eher ungefährliche Lage des Tumors (keine Kapselinfiltration oder sehr kapselnahe Lage)CGA und andere Biomarker unauffällig (siehe auch Bonkhoff: http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-warten-einleitung.html)
Soweit meine persönliche Auswahl an Eignungskriterien für eine Entscheidung pro AS. Bei einigen Kriterien (Anzahl positiver Stanzen, Anteil Tumorgewebe) bin ich sogar etwas vorsichtiger als Bonkhoff  siehe obiger Link).


Ein wichtiger abschließender Hinweis: Absolut entscheidend ist ein _stimmiges Gesamtbild aller wichtigen Parameter_. Um wieder Lars zu zitieren:


_Spricht ein Hilfs-Parameter, z.B. eine kurze PSA-Verdopplungszeit, gegen AS und die DNA-Zyto für AS, würde ich meinem Patienten immer zur Intervention raten und von einer AS abraten._ 

Dem ist zuzustimmen, sofern es keine anderen Gründe für den PSA-Anstieg gibt (z.B. Prostatitis).


*5. Änderung der Lebensführung*
**

Hierzu möchte ich nur wenig sagen, weil das ein extrem weites Feld ist. Sicher erscheint allerdings zu sein, dass fast alle Männer nach einer PK-Diagnose Vieles in ihrem Leben umstellen müssen.

Stichworte sind hier Ernährungsumstellung, Stärkung des Immunsystems, Herstellung eines seelischen Gleichgewichts, gezielte Zuführung sinnvoller Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, gezielte angiostatische Maßnahmen u.ä.

Zu jedem dieser und anderer Lebensführungsaspekte gibt es Dutzende, wenn nicht Hinderte von Philosophien, Büchern etc. Da kann und will ich nichts zu sagen, denn das ginge weit über meinen Wissenshorizont hinaus. Hier muss sich jeder Betroffene (und nicht nur, wenn er AS wählt) entscheiden, wie er seinen Körper bei der anstrengenden Arbeit der Tumorbekämpfung unterstützt.


*6. Die Verlaufskontrolle*
**

Hat man sich für AS entschieden, ist die Verlaufskontrolle des Tumors von entscheidender Bedeutung, denn wir reden von _Aktiver Überwachung_, und nicht von Aufmerksamem Abwarten (Watchful Waiting = WW). 




Bei Bonkhoff findet sich hierzu:
PSA und rektale Untersuchung alle 3 Monate während der ersten zwei Jahre Danach die gleiche Untersuchungen alle 6 Monate Stanzbiopsien (10-12 Stanzen) nach dem ersten Jahr Weitere Stanzbiopsien (10-12 Stanzen) alle 3-5 Jahre Ich persönliche halte nichts von ständigen Stanzbiopsien, die auch Bonkhoff als Eingriff sieht. Er hält sie dennoch für sinnvoll und schreibt dazu:
Das Risiko einer Übertherapie bei einer günstigen Ausgangssituation und die Risiken von bleibenden Nebenwirkungen durch eine definitive Therapie sind jedoch höher einzustufen als die einer Rebiopsie.
Ich selbst würde natürlich statt Stanzbiopsie die wesentlich schonendere Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie (FNAB) vorziehen.
Wie oft man sonstige Untersuchungen macht und Werte erheben lässt, ist der Vorsichtigkeit des Einzelnen überlassen. Für mich ist hier derselbe Rhythmus sinnvoll, den Bonkhoff oben für PSA angibt (anfänglich viertel-, dann halbjährlich).



Soweit mein Versuch, etwas Strukturiertes zur mir am Herzen leigenden AS-Therapieform zu schreiben. Da dies, wie angekündigt, mein letzter Beitrag hier im Forum ist, hoffe ich, dass sich nunmehr ein anderer "Pate" für dieses Thema findet.

Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern alles Gute und grüße herzlich aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorschel,
als AS-ler bedauere ich besonders, dass Du Dich aus dem Forum verabschieben willst.Deine Erfahrung mit dem weiteren Verlauf Deiner AS-Variante mit AHIT und Zellsymbiose wären sich für alle AS-ler von großem Interesse bzw. Nutzen. Zu der Zusammenfassung über AS noch einige Anmerkungen ( vielleicht liest Du ja weiter )
Zu den 3 Schwierigkeiten möchte ich noch eine 4te hinzufügen
nämlich: findet sich ein Urologe, der bereit ist den Betroffenen in seiner Entscheidung zu unterstützen und zu begleiten. Die Studienärzte der Harow-Studie sind da vielleicht ein Ansatz.
Zu den AS Eingangskriterien
eine ausgedehnte neuroendokrine Differenzierung sollte ausgeschlossen werden können. Ob die Bestimmung von CGA und NSE Verlauf da ausreichen möchte ich be-zweifeln
Zu der Verlaufskontrolle
ich neige da auch mehr der Meinung von Bonkhoff zu ohne mich da unbedingt an den starren Fristenplan für die Rebiopsien halten zu wollen. Bei der 5 Jahresfrist würde das 2 Rebiopsien in 9 Jahren bedeuten. Ersetzt man z.B.die erste Biopsie nach einem Jahr durch eine  FNAB bliebe es bei einer Stanzbiopsie in 9 Jahren. Ich denke das kann man aushalten.
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg bei dem eingeschlagenen Therapieweg und alles
Gute
herzlichen Gruß Jürgen

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Schorschel,
danke für Deine Zusammenstellung, die ich in vollem Umfang unterstützen kann. Jürgens Anmerkungen, sind m.E. nicht strittig und vor allem nicht prinzipieller Natur. Vieles ist Ermessensache. Letztlich geht es wirklich darum, wie Du schreibst:



> Der Automatismus Krebsdiagnose = schnellstmögliche Radikaloperation  also der derzeitige Goldstandard in der Urologie  muss beendet werden. Die OP muss reduziert werden zu einer von vielen Therapieoptionen, die angesichts der Schwere des Eingriffs und seiner möglichen Nebenwirkungen eine gezielt getroffene Entscheidung sein muss, nachdem andere Therapieverfahren bewusst ausgeschlossen wurden.


Dir alles Gute und weiter viel Erfolg mit Deiner Therapie.

Grüße von Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Schorschel,

auch ich danke dir für deine schöne AS Zusammenstellung. Das kann man an seine SHGler weiter geben.

Etwas enttäuscht bin ich über deine lokalen Therapieüberlegungen, sollte sich etwas bei dir verschlechtern.
Ihr traut meinem Instinkt und meiner Immuntherapie nicht, finde ich schade.

Du weisst das bei mir unentdeckt untherapiert der Krebs ca. 15 Jahre und länger gewachsen war, bis zur Feststellung 2004. Ich war vermutlich einiges jünger als bei mir der Krebs zu wachsen begann. Warum sollte es bei dir mit vermutlich geringerem Krebsherd und Malignität zu einem Progress kommen, bei den vielen Immunmöglichkeiten, die wir haben? 

Ich habe einen "jungfräulichen" immuntherapierten, bei dem nach sehr kurzer Zeit, der PSA schön runter geht.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal wieder in Lütjensee, mir wäre der Herbst angenehm.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Ich melde mich nur kurz, um über eine Anfang der Woche erfolgte Verlaufskontrolle per FNAB zu berichten, bei der es mein Ziel war, gut 1 Jahr nach der vieldiskutierten Lütjensee-Gruppen-FNAB-Aktion zu schauen, wie es bei mir da unten wohl aussieht.

Zur Erinnerung: Im März des letzten Jahres wurden bei der FNAB keine Krebszellen gefunden, was naturgemäß eher auf einen falsch-negativen Befund, nicht aber auf ein Verschwinden meines PK hindeutete. 

Dieses Mal habe ich per FNAB eine Art Sättigungsbiopsie mit 12 Aspirationen machen lassen. Ich habe mir dazu bewusst einen (von Prof. Böcking als Experten genannten) Urologen gesucht, der vorher nie etwas mit mir zu tun hatte. Der Mann ist ein niedergelassener Urologe, ca. Mitte 50 und macht einen sehr erfahrenen Eindruck.

Die Untersuchung begann positiv, als er bei der obligatorischen Finger-Untersuchung meinte, dass er nur "mit viel Phantasie" etwas ertasten könne, und das auch nur weil er ja wüsste, dass ich PK habe. Auch die TRUS-Aufnahmen gaben nichts Verdächtiges her.

Dann erfolgte die FNAB, und bereits Mitte der Woche erhielt ich dann einen Anruf von Prof. Böcking, der mir mitteilte, dass er in keiner der auswertbaren Nadeln (in einigen war zuviel Blut, um sie auswerten zu können) Krebszellen gefunden habe. Insofern hat sich das Lütjensee-Ergebnis bestätigt.

Ob meine Immuntherapie und die sie begleitenden Lebensweisen-Veränderungen nun den Tumor beseitigt haben oder ob er so klein geworden ist, dass er nie getroffen wird, ist mir wurscht und ist auch sowieso nicht beweisbar.

*Entscheidend für mich ist vielmehr, dass rund 4,5 Jahre nach meiner PK-Diagnose mit Gleason 3+4 und reiner AS (=Active Surveillance=Aktive Überwachung) der Tumor offensichtlich sehr klein geblieben oder geworden ist.*

Da ich vielleicht ein Unikum sein mag, aber mit Sicherheit kein medizinisches Unikat, heißt das für mich völlig zweifelsfrei:

Es gibt Jahr für Jahr Tausende von neudiagnostizierten PK-Patienten, die - wie auch ich damals, wenn ich mich nicht geweigert hätte - sofort auf den OP-Tisch geschickt werden, obwohl sie *mit AS* viele Jahre, vielleicht sogar für immer völlig beschwerdefrei und mit voller Lebensqualität leben könnten.

Zum Thema der *Diagnostik für eine AS-Entscheidung* verweise ich auf meinen Versuch vom Februar dieses Jahres.

Noch ein kurzer Hinweis:

Es wird immer wieder, z.T. spöttisch bis aggressiv, gefragt, wozu die auch von mir immer empfohlenen Zweitgutachten (z.B. Bonkhoff) oder die DNA-Zytometrie (am besten Böcking) taugen, da sie ja keinen therapeutischen Nutzen hätten bzw. die Therapieentscheidung nicht beeinflussen würden. Ich halte das für kompletten Blödsinn.

Wenn in meinem Fall...

... Bonkhoff nicht aus 3 positiven von 8 Stanzen (3+3) nur 1 positive Stanze (die allerdings mit 3+4; der Anteil von "4" lag aber unter 5%) gemacht hätte und

... Böcking mir nicht eine günstige Plodie bescheinigt hätte,

dann hätte ich mit meinen damals 58 Jahren AS wohl nicht riskiert.

Ich verdanke den beiden Herren somit meine körperliche Unversehrtheit und meine ungetrübte Lebensqualität. Und es gibt derzeit keine Anzeichen, dass ich in absehbarer Zeit eine radikale Therapie ins Auge fassen müsste.

Ich schaue zwar nur noch sporadisch ins Forum, aber von AS lese ich fast nichts mehr, sondern fast nur noch über Operation und Strahlentherapie. Das ist sehr bedauerlich für die vielen Betroffenen, die wie ich für AS geeignet wären und sich eine radikale Therapie für viele Jahre oder für immer ersparen könnten.

Schade, dass eine sorgfältig überlegte und konsequent durchgeführte AS hier im Forum kaum noch eine Lobby hat.

Soweit mein kurzer Ausflug zurück ins Forum. Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern alles Gute!

Schorschel

----------


## HorstK

> ...wie auch ich damals, wenn ich mich nicht geweigert hätte - sofort auf den OP-Tisch geschickt werden,...


Mich hat nach der Erst-Therapie (DHB) kein Arzt auf den OP-Tisch geschickt. Ich habe von mir aus den OP-Tisch gesucht und gefunden. Diese Entscheidung habe ich - bis jetzt - nicht bereut!




> ...Ich halte das für kompletten Blödsinn.


Ich halte z.B. ein zu langes Abwarten, *- insbesondere für Männer von plus/minus 50 Jahren -* für kompletten Blödsinn.

Aber, wie bekannt, verhält sich jeder Krebs - und manchmal auch der betroffene Mann - anders!

Freundliche Grüße,
Horst

----------


## wassermann

> Dann erfolgte die FNAB, und bereits Mitte der Woche erhielt ich dann einen Anruf von Prof. Böcking, der mir mitteilte, dass er in keiner der auswertbaren Nadeln (in einigen war zuviel Blut, um sie auswerten zu können) Krebszellen gefunden habe. Insofern hat sich das Lütjensee-Ergebnis bestätigt.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser hervorragenden und erfreulichen Entwicklung!




> Ich schaue zwar nur noch sporadisch ins Forum, aber von AS lese ich fast nichts mehr, sondern fast nur noch über Operation und Strahlentherapie. Das ist sehr bedauerlich für die vielen Betroffenen, die wie ich für AS geeignet wären und sich eine radikale Therapie für viele Jahre oder für immer ersparen könnten.
> 
> Schade, dass eine sorgfältig überlegte und konsequent durchgeführte AS hier im Forum kaum noch eine Lobby hat.


Diese Einschätzung teile ich nicht. Es gibt etliche Einlassungen zu dieser Thematik.

Aber wer hindert dich denn daran, die Stimme wieder zu erheben? Du kannst doch nicht den anderen vorwerfen, nicht die Beiträge zu schreiben, die du gerne lesen würdest! Eine sehr merkwürdige Klage. Vielleicht bist du halt doch ein Unikat.

Beste Grüße

Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

*Willkommen im Forum!!

*Hallo Schorschel, vorab Gratulation zu dem neuen Befund. Dieser Befund lässt mich nun persönlich hoffen, dass es auch bei mir damals in Lütjensee kein Irrtum gewesen sein wird, wenn keine Tumorzellen mehr gefunden wurden. Ich hatte geplant, im Herbst auch noch per FNAB eine erneute Ploidie-Befundung vornehmen zu lassen. Bei dem augenblicklichen PSA-Wert von 0.25 ng/ml erscheint mir das aber noch zu früh. Ein kontrollwürdiger Lymphknoten, der bei der letzten MR-Spektroskopie entdeckt wurde und der bei einer früheren Spektroskopie nicht zu sehen war, wird nun dank wohl im Spätherbst in Mannheim möglicher USPIO-Untersuchung überprüft. 




> Ich schaue zwar nur noch sporadisch ins Forum, aber von AS lese ich fast nichts mehr


Nachdem Du nur noch sporadisch einen Blick ins Forum wirfst, müssen Dir doch etliche Beiträge, die sich mit AS beschäftigen, entgangen sein. Möglich, dass die Suchmaske dabei behilflich sein kann. Abschliessend möchte ich Wassermann zustimmen:




> Aber wer hindert dich denn daran, die Stimme wieder zu erheben?


*"Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann"
*(Francis Picaba)

----------


## ruggero1

Lieber Schorschl,
ich habe eine ähnliche Entwicklung wie du und ebenfalls auf eine OP verzichtet. Meine letzte DNA-Zytometrie mit 6 Proben im März 2009 ergab ebenfalls keinen Nachweis von Krebszellen, wobei allerdings ein Cholin PET-CT und meine in regelmäßigen Abständen steigenden, unter dem Einfluss von Flutamid aber wieder fallender PSA-Werte gezeigt haben bzw. zeigen, dass das PCa noch da ist. Es ist jedoch cytogenetisch stabil, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich zwar mit ihm, aber nicht an ihm sterben werde.
Hutschi hat übrigens ins Forum zurückgefunden; warum nicht auch du?
Ruggero

P.S.: *Für HorstK*
Du hast deine Entscheidung hinsichtlich deiner OP getroffen, sie ist bei dir ohne Folgen und das ist auch gut so. Tatsächlich ist es aber doch so, dass oft genug der behandelnde Arzt die Operation als Goldstandard hinstellt und sie seinem Patienten empfiehlt, obwohl sie nicht erforderlich ist. Wenn die Parameter jedoch nicht eindeutig sind und sich mehrere Perspektiven eröffnen, dann wird sie ein guter Urologe auch immer darstellen. Deshalb kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso du "ein zu langes Abwarten...für kompletten Blödsinn" hältst; mag ja sein, dass die OP die beste Option für Männer unter oder um die 50 ist, aber prinzipiell doch nicht für alle und alles! Ich wünsche mir also eine differenziertere Aussage von dir.
Ruggero

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Ruggero,

schade, dass es sich Dir nicht erschließt, welche Konsequenzen "zu langes Abwarten" hat. 

Es ist keineswegs so, dass man sich sicher sein kann, dass bei Progression noch "alle Optionen" offen sind und dann noch greifen. Zu langes Abwarten bedeutet zu spät therapieren; ich habe großes Verständnis für jeden, der dieses Risiko nicht eingehen möchte.

Zum Blödsinn. Wenn 99% der urologischen Welt die DNA-Zytometrie nicht einsetzt, weil sie z.B. "keine klinische und therapeutische Relevanz hat", dann ist das "Blödsinn". Siehe 09.05. 22:02. Könntest Du Dir evtl. vorstellen, dass es doch sehr merkwürdig ist, dass so viele Fachleute blöd sind? Soviel zu den gewünschten differenzierten Aussagen.

Zur fachlichen Seite:

Laien-AS-Empfehlungen im Forum, bei denen weder das Alter, noch das T-Stadium eine Rolle spielen und die sogar noch Männern angedient werden mit High-Risk-Biopsien, halte ich für höchst bedenklich, um nicht zu sagen unverantwortlich! 

Ich spreche davon:



> 


Selbst wenn diese "Strukturierung" komplett wäre: Die Rahmenbedingungen des normalen niedergelassenen Urologen lassen sich mit solcher Diagnostik nicht vereinbaren und kaum ein Patient ist im Endeffekt zum eventuellen Ergebnis des Aufwandes bereit: AS. Deshalb hat für mich diese ganze aufgeblähte AS-Diskussion höchstens akademischen, nicht aber praktischen Wert. Ganz im Gegenteil: Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass diese Diskussion sogar gefährlich ist, denn all zu gerne hüpfen Spezialheiler, Alternative und Philosophen auf diesen Abwarte-Zug mit allen möglichen Spritzen, Säften und Suggestionen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Klare Worte!

*Hallo Horst, *dieser* Beitrag von Dir findet im Prinzip meine Zustimmung. Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die offensichtlicheTatsache, dass Du Dich sofort persönlich angesprochen fühltest, obwohl es sich doch eigentlich um eine ganz allgemein gültige Bemerkung handelte, die Dich aber irgendwie störte. Warum ist das wohl so? Wenn es sich um eine kollektive Richtigstellung, dass nämlich nicht jeder Urologe jeden Patienten am liebsten gleich auf den Op-Tisch legen würde, handelt, dann ist das sicher noch eher angebracht. Dass das von Schorschel leider verwendete Wort Blödsinn etwas ungeschickt ist, muss man leider so sehen. 




> Ich halte z.B. ein zu langes Abwarten, *- insbesondere für Männer von plus/minus 50 Jahren -* für kompletten Blödsinn.
> 
> Aber, wie bekannt, verhält sich jeder Krebs - und manchmal auch der betroffene Mann - anders!
> 
> Freundliche Grüße,
> Horst


Deine Reaktion, die dann ebenfalls mit "Blödsinn" argumentierte, ist verständlich. Immerhin klingen dafür die Worte im letzten Absatz Deines Zitates schon wieder versöhnlich. Wenn es doch immer so sein könnte. Was dem Einen die Eule, ist dem Anderen seine Nachtigall, was im plattdeutschen noch besser klingt. So sollte man schlicht jedem Forumsbenutzer, der den von ihm eingeschlagenen Behandlungsweg als den für ihn persönlich besten Weg erachtet, in diesem Glauben belassen und nicht versuchen, es deswegen mies zu machen, weil man selbst glaubt, eine bessere Lösung gefunden zu haben. Wir drehen uns sonst wieder ständig im Kreise.

*"Wenn du im Recht bist, kannst du es dir leisten, die Ruhe zu bewahren; und wenn du im Unrecht bist, kannst du dir nicht leisten, sie zu verlieren"
*(Mahatma Gandhi)

----------


## HorstK

> Soviel zu den gewünschten differenzierten Aussagen.


Hallo Dieter,

danke, daß Du "ruggero1" schon geantwortet hast. 
Ich hätte es nicht besser gekonnt, auch weil ich Dein umfassendes Wissen über PK nicht habe!

Gruß,
Horst


*@ruggero1* 




> Deshalb kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso du "ein zu langes Abwarten...für kompletten Blödsinn" hältst; mag ja sein, dass die OP die beste Option für Männer unter oder um die 50 ist, aber prinzipiell doch nicht für alle und alles! Ich wünsche mir also eine differenziertere Aussage von dir.


Es mag ja sein, dass "Aktive Beobachtung" (AS) die beste Option für Männer über 68 ist, aber prinzipiell doch nicht für alle und alles!

Es gab mal einen Unternehmer (PK-Patient) aus Norddeutschland, der kannte von Hamburg bis Starnberg die besten Urologen, mit einem war er sogar gut bekannt. Trotzdem ist er zu den Indianern nach Südamerika gereist und hat versucht sich dort stärken und heilen zu lassen, u.a. auch mit Kaffee-Einläufen.

*Aber, wie gesagt, jeder Krebs verhält sich anders - und manchmal auch der betroffene Mann.*


Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Aber wer hindert dich denn daran, die Stimme wieder zu erheben?


... z.B. Antworten wie die von Horst und Dieter, und auch Leute, die solche Beiträge ernsthaft als "brilliant" bezeichnen. Dies zeigt mir erneut, dass ich hier fehl am Platz bin.

Danke für gute Wünsche und alles Gute!

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Georg,

da ja unschwer zu erkennen ist, wer mit Leute gemeint ist, melde ich mich. Das Brilliant kannst Du an Deine Fahnen heften. Heute Morgen war ich in Eile und hatte den Beitrag von Dieter flüchtig überflogen und bei mir gedacht, Mensch die Woche beginnt gut. So einen Wandel hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
Da ich zum Thema AS in einem anderen Thread geantwortet habe, erfolgte von mir keine Überprüfung mehr. Entschuldige das Malheur, und es gelten wieder die alten festgezurrten Standpunkte.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorstK

Nein *-* ich habe mich doch für eine andere, echte, Therapieoption entschieden! 

Gerade noch geschafft *-* sich dieser "schlimmen" Therapie zu verweigern :-)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> da ja unschwer zu erkennen ist, wer mit Leute gemeint ist, melde ich mich. Das Brilliant kannst Du an Deine Fahnen heften. Heute Morgen war ich in Eile und hatte den Beitrag von Dieter flüchtig überflogen und bei mir gedacht, Mensch die Woche beginnt gut. So einen Wandel hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
> Da ich zum Thema AS in einem anderen Thread geantwortet habe, erfolgte von mir keine Überprüfung mehr. Entschuldige das Malheur, und es gelten wieder die alten festgezurrten Standpunkte.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


"Festgezurrt" - den Eindruck habe ich schon länger. Irgendwann wird daraus uneinsichtig und halsstarrig. Das führt dann gegebenenfalls so weit, dass man anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern "Hass" unterstellt......

----------


## Pinguin

> Zum Blödsinn. Wenn 99% der urologischen Welt die DNA-Zytometrie nicht einsetzt, weil sie z.B. "keine klinische und therapeutische Relevanz hat", dann ist das "Blödsinn". Siehe 09.05. 22:02. Könntest Du Dir evtl. vorstellen, dass es doch sehr merkwürdig ist, dass so viele Fachleute blöd sind? Soviel zu den gewünschten differenzierten Aussagen.


In meinem Bericht zum Vortrag eines Professors über Neue Tumormarker für Prostatakrebs erwähnte ich auch, dass dieser von mir sehr geschätzte Urologe vehement bestritt, die Bestimmung der Malignität nach Gleason durch einen Pathologen könnte nur eine subjektive Befundung sein. Weil sein Hauspathologe gewissermaßen als unfehlbar anzusehen sei, käme eine andere Sichtweise für ihn nicht in Betracht. Die Überprüfung der Ploidie bzw. auch der Proliferation betrachte er als für ihn nicht relevant für seine Entscheidungen hinsichtlich der von ihm von Fall zu Fall zu planenden Therapien. Ich käme nun wirklich keine Sekunde deshalb auf den Gedanken, diese Meinungsäußerung eines Fachmannes als Blödsinn zu bezeichnen. Ich habe es lediglich für mich ganz persönlich bedauert, aber durchaus Verständnis dafür gezeigt. Wenn ein Mediziner nun mal im Laufe seines Wirkens an Kliniken in bestimmte Richtungen geprägt wurde, dann muss man das schlicht akzeptieren und ihn nicht deswegen verteufeln, weil er eben eine andere Auffassung zu dieser und jener Meinung hat.

P.S.: Die Eignungskriterien für AS lassen sich auf diesem PC eines Internet-Cafes nicht in meinen Beitrag übertragen (irgendetwas mit images funktioniert nicht), so dass ich von hier aus nur zum Ausdruck bringen möchte: Wenn man das alles berücksichtigen muss, wird so mancher sicher schon beim flüchtigen Durchlesen den Mut zu AS verlieren, sofern er den schon mal hatte.

*"Dem Blöden fällt bei jedem sinnvollen Wort der Schrecken in die Glieder"*
(Heraklit)

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Dieter,
die großen Unterschiede in unseren Auffassungen sehe ich nicht. Ich finde es sehr positiv,  dass du dich  bemüht hast, Kriterien für eine AS-Therapie zusammenzufassen, selbst wenn Einzelaspekte diskussionswürdig sind. Grundsätzlich würde ich mir wünschen, dass dieser Teil deines Beitrags in der Verbandszeitschrift abgedruckt würde, wobei eine Rezension etwa durch Hutschi oder Knut Krüger als Ergänzung dazu kommen sollte. Vielleicht kann das mal jemand in die Hand nehmen!
Ruggero

P.S.: Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, lieber Dieter: Es geht mir um deine Auflistung, die du relativ neutral formuliert hast, nicht um deinen subjektiv-deftigen Kommentar über die AS-Diskussion.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> die großen Unterschiede in unseren Auffassungen sehe ich nicht. Ich finde es sehr positiv,  dass du dich  bemüht hast, Kriterien für eine AS-Therapie zusammenzufassen, selbst wenn Einzelaspekte diskussionswürdig sind. Grundsätzlich würde ich mir wünschen, dass dieser Teil deines Beitrags in der Verbandszeitschrift abgedruckt würde, wobei eine Rezension etwa durch Hutschi oder Knut Krüger als Ergänzung dazu kommen sollte. Vielleicht kann das mal jemand in die Hand nehmen!
> Ruggero
> 
> P.S.: Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, lieber Dieter: Es geht mir um deine Auflistung, die du relativ neutral formuliert hast, nicht um deinen subjektiv-deftigen Kommentar über die AS-Diskussion.


Hallo lieber Ruggero,

diese Auflistung ist nicht von mir kreiert, sondern stellt die Teil-Wiederholung eines Beitrage ein paar Seiten vorher dar! Konkret dieser: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=131

In meinen Augen ist diese Kriterienliste sehr zu kritisieren, weil sie wichtigste Punkte auslässt oder sehr fragwürdige mit hinein nimmt. Ich wundere mich sehr, dass das noch niemandem aufgefallen ist. Vermutlich haben die meisten diesen langen Aufsatz nur überflogen, weil er doch über weite Strecken längst  bekannte Selbstdarstellung beinhaltet.

Akzeptable Aufstellungen mit Kriterienaufzählungen gibt es genügend, ich halte mich an die von der dkfz.

----------


## Pinguin

*Rezension

*Hallo Rüdiger, die Zusammenstellung der Kriterien für AS von Dieter ist mit den zusätzlichen Bemerkungen oder Ergänzungen und einleitenden Worten als vorbildlich zu betrachten, wenn sie auch, wie von mir in meinem Nachsatz eingefügt, Interessenten für AS entmutigen dürfte. Ich unterstelle hier nicht, dass die enorme Auflistung der zu berücksichtigenden Kriterien Absicht sein könnte, um genau das damit zu bezwecken. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Befürworter oder Strategen der Harow-Studie könnten hiervon noch etwas lernen. Da wird die Meßlatte sicher nicht so hoch angesetzt, wenn man mal von den einzuplanenden jährlichen Stanzbiopsien absieht. Ob das mit dem  Vorschlag einer *Rezension* durch Knut und mich empfehlenswert ist, wage ich ob der zu weit auseinander driftenden Meinungen oder besser noch Überzeugungen zu  bezweifeln. Was mir wirklich seit 48 Stunden in diesem Forum sehr nahe geht, sind die vielfältigen Klagen über unangenehme Befindlichkeiten nach einer Ektomie; weniger oder kaum nach Bestrahlungen. Trotz der auch in letzter Zeit sich wiederum häufenden erfreulichen Berichte von erfolgreichen Operationen, geben eben die ungünstigen Hinweise Anlaß zum Grübeln auch in Richtung AS oder WW. Ich war gerade beim Zahnarzt und hörte mir beiläufig verwirrende Berichte über völlig daneben liegende Schmerzempfindungen an, will sagen, mancher meint, der Schmerz wäre unten, man spürte es ganz genau, obwohl nach Zahnarztmeinung völlig ausgeschlossen, weil der böse Zahn oben sitzt. Warum diese Unterbrechung an dieser Stelle meines positiven Beitrages zu Dieters Auflistung der Kriterien für AS ? Weil dieser verdammte PK nun mal nicht in einer und der selben Schublade unterzubringen ist. Er macht, was er will, und wir müssen letztlich ziemlich hilflos abwarten, was als Nächstes kommt.

*"Das Schöne am Älterwerden ist, dass man nichts mehr werden muss"
*(Der Schweizer Schriftsteller Adolf Muschg, der Morgen 75 wird)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Ruggero, kleiner Nachtrag: Jeder aufmerksame Leser sowohl meines Beitrages als auch der Beiträge im Thread erkennt sofort, dass diese inzwischen mehrfach so hochgelobte Aufstellung nicht "Dieters Aufstellung" ist. Die von mir gewählte Darstellungsform als Screenshot ist mir technisch nicht anders möglich gewesen. Da Beiträge, außer denen die bestimmten Usern zuliebe gelöscht werden, "eingefroren" sind, werde ich mich an die Administration wenden und darum bitten, die Grafik in ein Zitat zu packen mit der Überschrift: "Zitat von Schorschel". Außerdem bitte ich höflichst, sämtliche überschwänglichen Belobigungen für diese Tabelle direkt an Schorschel zu richten.

NB: Danke Holger für die Änderung.

----------


## Pinguin

*Unaufmerksam - Asche über mein Haupt

*Hallo Rüdiger, da bin ich ja nicht allein betroffen mit meiner vorschnellen Bewertung der versehentlich Dieter zugeschriebenen Auflistung. Immerhin ist aber Bewegung in die Sache gekommen, egal welche der Kriterien weiterhin Bestandteile für eine ausgewogene Beurteilung eines Für oder Wider übrig bleiben sollten.

*"Verfallen wir nicht in den Fehler, bei jedem Andersdenkenden entweder an seinem Verstand oder an seinem guten Willen zu zweifeln"
*(Otto von Bismarck)

----------


## Pinguin

*Niemand ist hier fehl am Platz

*Hallo Schorschel,




> .. z.B. Antworten wie die von Horst und Dieter, und auch Leute, die solche Beiträge ernsthaft als "brilliant" bezeichnen. Dies zeigt mir erneut, dass ich hier fehl am Platz bin.
> 
> Danke für gute Wünsche und alles Gute!
> 
> Schorschel


durch Deine lange Forumsabstinenz ist Dir sicher entgangen, dass man sich hier im Forum wirklich seit einigen Wochen redlich bemüht, auch den anders Denkenden gegenüber Respekt an den Tag zu legen, soll heißen, persönliche Angriffe gehören der Vergangenheit an. Das ist zumindest bislang mein Eindruck, auch wenn ein einziges Mal zurückgerudert werden musste. Aber damit war es auch ausgestanden. Erlaube mir nun genau wegen der sich inzwischen positiv gestaltenden Forumsabläufe Deine Wortwahl "Blödsinn" zu kritisieren. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass die Reaktion auf Deinen lobenswerten Beitrag anders ausgefallen wäre. Es steht mir nicht zu, obwohl ein paar Jahre älter als Du, diese von Dir gewählte Wortwahl zu dramatisieren und KS (war für mich neu, bedeutet Klugscheißen) zu betreiben im Sinne von "Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus"; aber den Schuh solltest Du Dir anziehen. Sicher nicht nur ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du nun einmal tief durchatmest und wieder zurück kommst in den Kreis der Forumsbenutzer, die hier zum Wohl der Hilfe erwartenden Neubetroffenen etwas bewegen können.

*"Wirklich gute Freunde sind Menschen, die uns ganz genau kennen und trotzdem zu uns halten"
*(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

nur zur Klarstellung, Dieter: Ich hatte die Mehrzahl Standpunkte verwendet, und da bist Du mit eingeschlossen, und noch eine kleine Anmerkung nachdem auch ruggero und Hutschi Dir irrtümlich die Liste zugeordnet haben, lohnt es sich doch einmal, über die positive Resonanz Deines Vorschlages wider Willens nachzudenken.
Für die AS/WWler gibt es zwei Argumente, die immer wieder ins Feld geführt werden, und zwar die Unversehrtheit und die hohe nicht beeinträchtigte Lebensqualität insbesondere im Vergleich zur Ektomie.
Aufgrund der Diskussionen, der Schilderungen hier im Forum hatte ich die Prostatektomie als etwas schwierigere Blinddarmoperation eingeschätzt. Seit Ollie hat sich das Bild gewandelt. Zuerst dachte ich, dies ist ein Ausrutscher, aber nun kommen die Horrormeldungen im wöchentlichen, mittlerweile schon fast im täglichen Takt, so dass Du, Horst, mit Deiner Karikatur, zwar anders als von Dir gedacht, den Nerv aller getroffen hast, die Operationen etwas reserviert gegenüber stehen. Nachdem, was ich in den letzten Wochen im Forum über die OP-Verläufe gelesen habe, hätte ich Albträume, wenn ich vor einer Prostatektomie stehen würde. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja nur ein Einzelangsthase im Vergleich zu den vielen Forumshelden und bis jetzt ist mir auch noch nicht klar, ob dies erst die Spitze des Eisberges oder nur eine zufällige Häufung unglücklicher Verläufe ist. Auf jeden Fall bestärkt dies die ASler, und Zweifelnde werden eher mehr zweifeln.
Mich erschrickt die Unversöhnlichkeit, die in einigen Beiträgen gegen AS auch jetzt wieder aufblitzt. Warum? Es ist eine Therapiemöglichkeit von vielen angebotenen. Ich begrüße die Vielfalt, da sie erst die individuelle Anpassung auf persönliche Vorstellungen und vorliegenden Situationen gewährleistet. Der Goldstandard ist passe, und ein Neuer noch nicht in Sicht. Deshalb plädiere ich für Vielfalt und Aufgeschlossenheit.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...nachdem auch ruggero und Hutschi Dir irrtümlich die Liste zugeordnet haben,...


 :Blinzeln:  diesen "Irrtum" glaube ich sofort.  :Blinzeln:  Hutschi hat sogar noch geirrt, als er schon lange Deine Korrektur der "Brillanz-Auszeichnung" gelesen hatte. Kleine Meinungsbildung für alle: Hältst Du auch alle für blöd, die nicht Deiner Meinung sind in Sachen DNA-Zytometrie? 

Dass Du die RPE einer Blinddarm-OP gleichgesetzt hast, ich schenke Dir meinen Kommentar! Und dass OP-Nachwehen und Komplikationen jetzt Dein Argumentationsfeld bereichern und Du vermutlich in der nächsten Zeit Deine Beiträge damit schmückst, was solls. Den Operierten wird das psychisch nicht unbedingt guttun, aber sie werden solcherart Stimmungsbildung überleben. Hauptsache Du hast Deine Einzelfälle zum Argumentieren, das tust Du ja so gerne.

Argumentieren solltest Du lieber Knut jetzt auch endlich einmal zu meiner vielfachen Rückfrage nach dem therapeutischen Nutzen der DNA-Zytometrie im Therapiemonitoring.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Du kannst es nicht lassen! Ich nehme an, Deine Frage bezieht sich auf Schorschels neuen Beitrag. Es ist aber ein Unterschied etwas für Blödsinn als jemandem für blöd zu halten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Du kannst es nicht lassen! Ich nehme an, Deine Frage bezieht sich auf Schorschels neuen Beitrag. Es ist aber ein Unterschied etwas für Blödsinn als jemandem für blöd zu halten.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Wenn jemand Blödsinn von sich gibt, dann ist er in dem Moment blöd, ganz einfach!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

auf diesem Niveau möchte ich nicht weiter diskutieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> auf diesem Niveau möchte ich nicht weiter diskutieren.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Das begrüße ich sehr!

----------


## Schorschel

> ...durch Deine lange Forumsabstinenz ist Dir sicher entgangen, dass man sich hier im Forum wirklich seit einigen Wochen redlich bemüht, auch den anders Denkenden gegenüber Respekt an den Tag zu legen, soll heißen, persönliche Angriffe gehören der Vergangenheit an....


Lieber Harald,

eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht mehr melden, aber Dein Beitrag verdient eine Antwort.

Zum Einen: Lies' Dir bitte die letzten Beiträge durch und vergleiche sie mit Deiner oben zitierten Aussage. Hat sich wirklich etwas geändert? Gilt "redlich bemüht" wirklich auch für DausH?

Zum Anderen: Ich habe niemand als "blöd" bezeichnet, und ich habe auch es auch nicht als Blödsinn bezeichnet, die DNA-Zytometrie abzulehnen. Beides sind Unterstellungen, indem man auf die altbekannte Art Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang reißt oder einen anderen Zusammenhang herstellt. Ich habe geschrieben:




> Es wird immer wieder, z.T. spöttisch bis aggressiv, gefragt, wozu die auch von mir immer empfohlenen Zweitgutachten (z.B. Bonkhoff) oder die DNA-Zytometrie (am besten Böcking) taugen, da sie ja keinen therapeutischen Nutzen hätten bzw. die Therapieentscheidung nicht beeinflussen würden. Ich halte das für kompletten Blödsinn.


Ich halte es in der Tat für Blödsinn zu unterstellen (und das passiert ja immer wieder!), die beiden Verfahren seien irrelevant für Therapieentscheidungen. Ich habe das Gegenteil in meinem eigenen Fall demonstriert, und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige, für den die Bonkhoff-Böcking-Ergebnisse von Bedeutung für ihre Entscheidungen waren. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen, und mehr habe ich nicht gesagt.

Soweit meine Klarstellung.

Danke für Dein Bemühen, aber es bleibt dabei: Mit Leuten wie DausH möchte ich nicht unter einem Dach wohnen.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Mit Leuten wie DausH möchte ich nicht unter einem Dach wohnen.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, weil solche bösen Formulierungen unangebracht, unpassend und unangemessen sind. Dieser eine Satz ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

----------


## Anonymous1

Schorschels Therapiewahl aufgrund der Zweitbefundung:




> 10/2004: Biopsie; 3 von 8 Stanzen positiv; Gleason 3 + 3. Stadium lt. Urologe: T1c. Empfehlung Urologe: Sofortige RPE. Übliche Differentialdiagnostik (Blase, Thorax, Knochen-Szintigrafie; alles negativ).
> 
> *Zweitmeinung eingeholt (Bonkhoff): Nur 1 Stanze positiv; die aber 3 + 4 (5%).
> Meine Entscheidung: Nicht operieren, sondern zunächst Active Surveillance in Verbindung mit Immuntherapie (AHIT) machen. Vier Wochen täglich Thymusextrakt (NeySol) intravenös, um Immunsystem zu stimulieren bis zur Fertigstellung meines individuellen AHIT-Medikaments.*
> 
> 10/2004: - Am 25.10.04 MRT mit rektaler Spule bei Prof. Vogl/Uniklinik Ffm. Diagnose: Stadium T3. Teilweise Kapselinfiltration. Aggressiv wachsender Tumor. PSA von 5,01.
>     - Am 26.10. mit der AHIT-Therapie begonnen, trotz Vogl-Horrordiagnose.


Diese von mir fett markierte Therapieentscheidung Schorschels erfolgte nicht der Logik der agressiveren Zweit-Befundung entsprechend, nämlich je aggressiver um so höherere kurative Dringlichkeit, sondern ganz entgegengesetzt: Nicht operieren aufgrund eigenen Wunsches und Neigung zu einer alternativen Therapie (und evtl. aufgrund einer Aversion oder Angst vor OP - meine Interpretation). Diesen Vorgang heute als Beleg für die eigene Therapieentscheidung aufgrund der Bonkhoff-Zweitbefundung heranzuziehen: Haarsträubend!

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich halte es in der Tat für Blödsinn zu unterstellen (und das passiert ja immer wieder!), die beiden Verfahren seien irrelevant für Therapieentscheidungen. Ich habe das Gegenteil in meinem eigenen Fall demonstriert, und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige, für den die Bonkhoff-Böcking-Ergebnisse von Bedeutung für ihre Entscheidungen waren.


Die Frage ist nicht inwiefern diese Ergebnisse für SIE wichtig waren, weil SIE an der Wertigkeit dieser Verfahren glauben.

Es geht darum, ob man aus wissenschaftlicher und evidenzbasierter Sicht soweit ist, dass man diese Verfahren als valide betrachtet und für Therapieentscheidungen oder Steuerung der Behandlung benutzen kann.
Die Bandbreite ist. 
Es gibt einige Forumsteilnehmer, die die Marker nur als Zusatzhilfe und Hinweise halten. Das kann man eventuell akzeptieren, solange man die üblichen validierten Prognosefaktoren (Gleason Score, PSA, TNM, usw) noch vor diesen Markern in der Wertigkeit setzz.

Es gibt aber auch welche Forumsteilnehmer, die keine Therapieentscheidung ohne dieser Marker machen möchten, von OP/Bestrahlung je nach Marker abraten und nur zur Hormontherapie oder sogar zu aggressiven Ansätzen mit Chemotherapie raten. Das geht meines Erachtens zu weit. Der Grund liegt darin, dass diese Marker nie bislang in der klinischen Routine in grossen Patientenkollektiven getestet  worden sind. Somit kann auch deren Aussage multivariat nicht überprüft werden.

----------


## HorstK

> *...aber es bleibt dabei: Mit Leuten wie DausH möchte ich nicht unter einem Dach wohnen.*


Ziemlich "großkotzig", einem SHG-Leiter des BPS gegenüber, der fast täglich mit PK-Betroffenen an vorderster Front - ehrenamtlich - arbeitet!


Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Pinguin

*Was ist Blödsinn und was ist blöd ?

*Es ist zum ins Kissen beißen, dass dieser Thread sich wieder im Kreise dreht. Blödsinn ist es, dieses Wort in diesem Forum überhaupt zu verwenden, weil es nur zu Fehldeutungen führen kann, wie geschehen und blöd ist man, wenn man nicht im Media Markt kauft. Soll man das so stehen lassen? Ich empfinde mich weder so noch so als blöd, auch dann nicht, wenn ich etwas als Blödsinn bezeichnen würde. Also tue ich das nicht und werde nicht anecken. Das gilt auch im täglichen Leben, weil die Verwendung dieser beiden Wörter immer Auslöser von Differenzen sein werden oder zumindest sein können.

P.S.: Aus meinem Beitrag weiter oben:
*"Dem Blöden fällt bei jedem sinnvollen Wort der Schrecken in die Glieder"*
 (Heraklit) 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				______

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,
selbst wenn die Zusammenstellung (siehe oben) nicht von dir stammt, so hast du sie doch so augenfällig dargestellt, dass sie mir aufgefallen ist (ich lese nicht alle Beiträge in diesem Forum und auch nicht jeden Tag). Das bedeutet, dass du sie genau so gut auch für die Verbandszeitschrift bearbeiten kannst (unter Angabe des Originalautors); und ich bitte dich, dies auch zu tun. Hutschi schafft es sicherlich auch, eine neutrale, nicht emotionale Rezension zu schreiben, wo er seine Gesichtspunkte einbringt. Und lasst eure Gegensätze einfach mal so stehen - der Leser wird sehen, was er damit anfängt, aber ihr habt ihm eine Handreichung gegeben. Warum sollte das nicht klappen? Also auf, macht euch an die Arbeit.
(Ich bin Optimist, ich glaube an die Kraft der Argumentation - bitte enttäuscht mich nicht!)
Ruggero

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter aus Husum,
> selbst wenn die Zusammenstellung (siehe oben) nicht von dir stammt, so hast du sie doch so augenfällig dargestellt, dass sie mir aufgefallen ist (ich lese nicht alle Beiträge in diesem Forum und auch nicht jeden Tag). Das bedeutet, dass du sie genau so gut auch für die Verbandszeitschrift bearbeiten kannst (unter Angabe des Originalautors); und ich bitte dich, dies auch zu tun. Hutschi schafft es sicherlich auch, eine neutrale, nicht emotionale Rezension zu schreiben, wo er seine Gesichtspunkte einbringt. Und lasst eure Gegensätze einfach mal so stehen - der Leser wird sehen, was er damit anfängt, aber ihr habt ihm eine Handreichung gegeben. Warum sollte das nicht klappen? Also auf, macht euch an die Arbeit.
> (Ich bin Optimist, ich glaube an die Kraft der Argumentation - bitte enttäuscht mich nicht!)
> Ruggero


Lieber Ruggero, leider muss ich Dich enttäuschen, aber ich habe Hochachtung vor Deinen Bemühungen. 

Der BPS hat sich für die HAROW-Studie engagiert, da kommt die DNAZ nicht vor. Ich fand es nicht sehr erbaulich, wie die HAROW-Studie und auch Dr. Schnell speziell  von DNAZ-Fans angegangen wurde. Deshalb hätte ich auch aus diesem Grunde arge Denkprobleme, mich speziell für die angesprochene Auflistung einzusetzen, die ich ja ohnehin als lückenhaft, teilweise fragwürdig und letztlich auch gar nicht so brillant oder gar genial einstufe. Sorry.

----------


## HorstK

> Aufgrund der Diskussionen, der Schilderungen hier im Forum hatte ich die Prostatektomie als etwas schwierigere Blinddarmoperation eingeschätzt.


Auf so eine Einschätzung wäre ich nicht gekommen:-) 




> Seit Ollie hat sich das Bild gewandelt. Zuerst dachte ich, dies ist ein Ausrutscher, aber nun kommen die Horrormeldungen im wöchentlichen, mittlerweile schon fast im täglichen Takt,...


Ich kann nicht erkennen, daß Olli die RPE verteufelt hat. 
Es gab Probleme, schlimm genug!

Im Gegensatz zu diesen, "_schon fast täglichen Horrormeldungen_" (so eine Überteibung) - gibt es natürlich viele zufriedene, positive Meldungen hier im Forum und von Männern, die hier nicht mehr schreiben und von denen, die hier noch nie geschrieben haben!




> ...so dass Du, Horst, mit Deiner Karikatur, zwar anders als von Dir gedacht, den Nerv aller getroffen hast, die Operationen etwas reserviert gegenüber stehen. Nachdem, was ich in den letzten Wochen im Forum über die OP-Verläufe gelesen habe, hätte ich Albträume, wenn ich vor einer Prostatektomie stehen würde.


Toll, wie Du die Denke anderer einschätzen kannst. Übrigens, die Karikatur stammt aus einer Vortrags-Folie von Dr. Strum.


Hallo Knut, wir haben beide damals die DHB als Erst-Therapie gemacht, dann bist Du nach Loma Linda gereist und ich nach Starnberg, zu einer zweiten - hoffentlich lang anhaltenden - Therapie. 
Und, wenn es denn sein sollte kämpfen wir weiter, auch mit anderen, evtl. verbesserten Diagnosen und Therapien!

Freundliche Grüße,
Horst

----------


## ulmees

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Nachdem ich nun diesen Thread ab Beitrag #131 (Schorschel: "Versuch einer Strukturierung des AS-Themas") aufmerksam gelesen habe, möchte ich als Neuling doch auch einige Anmerkungen (auch zu den streithaften Diskussionsbeiträgen) machen:

1. Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich in meiner Situation auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, das mir schon zu sehr vielen Informationen verholfen hat. Und AS (Active Surveillance) scheint doch gerade für mich derzeit eine echte Alternative zu sein.

2. Dieses Forum ist überschrieben mit "Prostatakrebs - Diskussionsforum". Jede Diskussion lebt nun mal davon, dass konträre Standpunkte vorgetragen werden. Und dass da mal "im Eifer des Gefechts" Bemerkungen fallen (wie z.B. das Wort "Blödsinn"), ist nur zu natürlich bzw. "menschlich". Aus eigener Forenerfahrung (siehe Punkt 3) weiß ich, dass einem solche Worte mal in den Text rutschen können, am nächsten Tag tut es einem schon wieder leid, was man da geschrieben hat.

3. Seit Mitte 2002 war ich im Bewertungs-Diskussionsforum von eBay sehr aktiv. Ich habe dort viele Tausend Beiträge geschrieben und hoffentlich zahlreichen Usern geholfen. Dort herrschten zeitweise Umgangsformen "zum Davonlaufen". Damit "verglichen" ist dieses Forum hier doch auf einem "unvergleichlich" hohen Niveau, trotz vielleicht gelegentlicher Ausrutscher.

4. Macht einfach weiter so, Neulinge wie z.B. ich danken es Euch und können sich aus der Meinungsvielfalt mit den konträren Standpunkten besser ihre eigene Meinung bilden, als wenn es hier nur einen "Einheitsbrei" gäbe. Bei eBay habe ich gelegentlich geschrieben, man sollte immer daran denken, dass hinter jeder Tastatur, hinter jedem Bildschirm ein Mensch sitzt. Das gilt selbstverständlich noch viel mehr hier, wo jeder Schreiber seine eigene Krankheitsgeschichte hat.

Ich danke Euch allen! Und Schorschel, jeder, der hier schreibt und seine eigene Meinung vertritt, ist für dieses Forum eine Bereicherung...

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Horst,

ich bin im Forum ein eifriger Schreiber aber auch ein aufmerksamer Leser. Meine Einschätzung über die Prostatektomie habe ich hier im Forum gewonnen- ich persönlich habe keine Operationserfahrungen außer einer Lymphknotenentnahme aufgrund einer Fehldiagnose-, und zwar aufgrund der Statements der Operierten, und diese waren über den Operationsverlauf generell positiv. Äußerungen zu Inkontinenz und Impotenz wurden von den in diesen Punkten erfolgreich Operierten kommentiert mit Es kommt auf den Operateur an. Man sucht sich den Besten. Dies war der Stand über Jahre.

Und dann kam Ollie. Seine Schreischilderung durch das Krankenhaus ging mir noch durch Mark und Bein. Ollie wies vorwurfsvoll darauf hin, dass es in diesem Forum von akuten OP-Nebenwirkungen keine Informationen gäbe.
Dann kam die Penisspitze im Doppelpack.
Es gab weitere Meldungen über Katheterprobleme. Frisch Operierte meldeten sich und zwischen den Zeilen klang durch, dass jeder so mit seinem Problemchen zu kämpfen hatte.
Ich empfand das Ganze wie ein Tabubruch, und da die körperliche Unversehrtheit ein von den ASlern immer wieder vorgetragenes Argument ist, habe ich diese für mich erstaunliche Entwicklung in diesem AS-Thread zur Diskussion gestellt und darauf hingewiesen, dass mir nicht klar ist, ob dies erst die Spitze des Eisberges oder nur eine zufällige Häufung unglücklicher Verläufe ist. Bisher gibt es diese Stellungnahmen


> Und dass OP-Nachwehen und Komplikationen jetzt Dein Argumentationsfeld bereichern und Du vermutlich in der nächsten Zeit Deine Beiträge damit schmückst, was solls.





> Im Gegensatz zu diesen, "_schon fast täglichen Horrormeldungen_" (so eine Überteibung) - gibt es natürlich viele zufriedene, positive Meldungen hier im Forum und von Männern, die hier nicht mehr schreiben und von denen, die hier noch nie geschrieben haben!


was ja auch eher wieder in die Taburichtung passt. Sehr erfreulich finde ich, dass nun Bernet über seine Operationserfahrungen life schreibt, und ich hoffe, dass er in seiner Reha daraus einen kompletten Bericht macht, damit Ralf diesen in KISP Texte veröffentlichen kann, denn von externer Bestrahlung gibt es drei, von Chemo zwei und von der DHB einen und von der häufigsten Therapie keinen Patienten-Erfahrungsbericht, und nicht, dass vielleicht jemand auf die Idee kommt, diese Zahlen nicht als rein zufällig anzusehen sondern diese umgekehrt proportional interpretiert als Hinweis auf die Therapiebelastung.

Zu Deiner Karikaturanmerkung, Horst, ist nur zu sagen, dass nicht entscheidend ist, wer die Karikatur erstellt hat sondern zu welchem Zweck sie eingesetzt wird.


> Hallo Knut, wir haben beide damals die DHB als Erst-Therapie gemacht, dann bist Du nach Loma Linda gereist und ich nach Starnberg, zu einer zweiten - hoffentlich lang anhaltenden - Therapie. 
> Und, wenn es denn sein sollte kämpfen wir weiter, auch mit anderen, evtl. verbesserten Diagnosen und Therapien!


Da kann ich nur zustimmen!

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Es wundert mich nicht, Knut Krüger, dass Dir die Schreischilderung von Olli durch Mark und Bein ging und dass für dich Komplikationsschilderungen, beispielsweise schmerzende Penisspitzen, gleich Horrormeldungen sind. Hattest Du doch noch vor wenigen Tagen die RPE in ihrer Schwere in der gleichen Schublade wie die Blinddarm-OP. Ich möchte zu Deinem zukünftigen Argumentationsspektrum ein wenig beitragen und Dich auf weitere Schilderungen von Komplikationen der radikalen Prostatektomie hinweisen. Die folgende habe ich von der Homepage der Uniklinik Marburg, Abteilung Urologie, Abteilung Patientenaufklärung:




> Komplikationen der radikalen Prostatektomie
> 
> Die Häufigkeit und die Schwere der operationsbedingten Komplikationen richtet sich sicherlich in erster Linie  nach der Erfahrung des jeweiligen Operateures. Bei den Komplikationen müssen Früh- von den Spätkomplikationen  unterschieden werden. Frühkomplikationen treten innerhalb der ersten 30 Tage nach Durchführung der Operation  auf, Spätkomplikationen nach einem längeren Zeitintervall. Bei den Frühkomplikationen ist die Verletzung des  Enddarmes in 2%, die Verletzung des Harnleiters in 0,3-1% zu nennen. Der intraoperative Blutverlust ist ein  kritisches Problem, da er ebenfalls unmittelbar mit der Operationstechnik zusammenhängt. Es ist davon auszugehen,  dass durchschnittlich eine Blutkonserve pro Operation verabreicht wird, nicht zuletzt wegen der Tatsache, dass  viele Patienten auf Grund ihres Alters Risikofaktoren von Herzen oder Lunge mit sich bringen, die eine frühzeitige  Transfusion zur Vermeidung kardialer Probleme notwendig erscheinen lassen. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte auf die  Eigenblutspende hingewiesen werden, die allen Patienten vor Durchführung der RRP zu empfehlen ist.
> Weitere unmittelbare Frühkomplikationen sind die Entwicklung tiefer Bein- und Beckenvenenthrombosen in ca. 3%  der Patienten sowie die Entwicklung eines Herzinfarktes bei Patienten mit entsprechenden Vorerkrankungen in  weniger als 1%. 
> Unter den Spätkomplikationen steht der Potenzverlust sowie die Harninkontinenz an erster Stelle. Das Auftreten  der postoperativen Impotenz ist dabei stark von der angewendeten Operationstechnik abhängig. Unter besonderen  Voraussetzungen (kleines Prostatakarzinom, kleine Prostatadrüse, niedriger PSA-Serumwert und geringe biologische  Aggressivität des Tumors) ist eine Schonung der neben der Prostata verlaufenden, für die Erektion notwendigen  Gefäße und Nerven möglich. Die nervschonende RRP kann die Potenz dabei in bis zu 70 % der Patienten erhalten.  Wird keine Nervschonung durchgeführt, ist in praktisch 100 % mit einem Verlust der Erektionsfähigkeit zu rechnen.  Es ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass gerade in der heutigen Zeit die Möglichkeit einer medikamentösen Behandlung der  Erektionsstörung durch Tabletten (Viagra, Apomorphin) und Injektion (Caverject) besteht.
> Die Harninkontinenz stellt das zweite zentrale Problem nach RRP dar. Dabei ist zu unterscheiden zwischen der  Inkontinenz, die unmittelbar zum Zeitpunkt der Entlassung aus der stationären Behandlung vorliegt und der  Inkontinenz, die auch 6 Monate nach Entlassung weiterhin zu verzeichnen ist. Verschiedene Faktoren tragen zur  Entwicklung der Inkontinenz bei. Vor der Operation tragen zwei Schließmuskeln zum Kontinenzmechanismus bei: der  innere Schließmuskel, der im Bereich des Blasenauslasses am Übergang Blase/Prostata liegt und der äußere  Schließmuskel, der in Höhe der Beckenbodenmuskulatur zu finden ist. Der innere Schießmuskel ist von dem vegetativen  Nervensystem versorgt und kann nicht willkürlich beeinflusst werden. Der äußere Schließmuskel ist willkürlich  beeinflussbar und wird zum Beispiel bei massiv auftretenden Harndrang, aber der fehlenden Möglichkeit zur Miktion  betätigt, um einen Urinverlust zu vermeiden. Unter normalen Bedingungen bewahrt in erster Linie der innere  Schließmuskel die Kontinenz, der äußere Schließmuskel wird nur betätigt, wenn ein Urinabgang willkürlich vermieden  werden soll. Nach der RRP existiert der innere Schließmuskel nicht mehr und der äußere Schließmuskel muss während  des gesamten Tages einen erhöhten Spannungszustand entwickeln, um eine Kontinenz zu gewährleisten. Hierzu bedarf  es eines ausgiebigen Trainings der Beckenbodenmuskulatur, so dass unmittelbar nach Operation in bis zu 40% der  Patienten mit einer mehr oder weniger ausgeprägten Inkontinenz zu rechnen ist. In aller Regel verbessert sich  diese Kontinenz innerhalb der ersten 4 bis 6 Wochen derart, dass in geübter operativer Hand mit einer  durchschnittlichen Inkontinzrate von 4-6% zu rechnen ist. Sollte danach weiterhin eine schwerwiegende Inkontinenz  vorliegen, ist eine erneute urologische Abklärung notwendig, um z. B. einfache Ursachen wie Harnwegsinfektionen  oder unphysiologische Kontraktionen der Blasenmuskulatur auszuschließen. Wenn eine Schädigung des äußeren  Schließmuskels vorliegt, kann ein künstlicher Schließmuskel die Kontinenz wieder herstellen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Ergänzung

*Hier eine etwas *ausführliche bebilderte Beschreibung.

"Der Gütige lässt die Art, wie er einen geliebten Menschen behandelt, auch den Ungeliebten zuteil"
*(Mengzi)

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo,
es tut sich was in der Frage "AS als echte Therapieform", und zwar sogar im "Deutschen Ärzteblatt":

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/...chung&id=64819

Ruggero

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rüdiger,

ich danke Prof. Weißbach und Prof. Altwein sehr für diesen Beitrag.  Dank auch an Dich, der ihn gefunden hat. 

Ich möchte dazu nur anmerken, dass endlich mal von anerkannten Experten klare Worte kommen. Einige Ärzte und auch Mitglieder des Forums ziehen diese Schlüsse ja schon länger. 
Wenn noch etwas Zeit vergeht, werden hoffentlich die daraus folgenden Schlüsse zu der weitgehenden Wirkungslosigkeit der üblichen Behandlungsmethoden gezogen.

Herzliche Grüße an alle

Wolfgang


P.S.: Das Wort (tausendfache) Körperverletzung wurde natürlich weggelassen. Aber so etwas kann man in so einem Beitrag nicht erwarten, sondern sich nur selbst denken. Da ich in einer Stunde in den Urlaub fahre, kann ich den Fortgang der Diskussion leider erst wieder in 4 Wochen verfolgen.

----------


## Pinguin

*PSA-Kanonen auf Tumor-Spatzen*

Lieber Wolfgang, inzwischen bist Du längst wieder daheim oder erneut auf Achse. Nach Rüdigers (ruggero1) Link aus dem "Ärzteblatt" ist es merkwürdig still in diesem Thread geblieben, obwohl es in der Zwischenzeit an anderer Stelle wegen Screening etc. sehr viel Bewegung hier im Forum gegeben hat. Unter dem obigen Titel ist *hier* zu lesen, was alles über den PSA-Test an Für und Wider zur Diskussion stand.

*"Die Welt, obgleich sie wunderlich, ist gut genug für dich und mich"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hutschi,

ich empfehle allen, den oben verlinkten umfangreichen Artikel von Prof. Weißbach und Prof. Altwein aus dem Ärtzeblatt noch einmal genau zu lesen.(http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/...chung&id=64819).

Es heißt darin u.a. sinngemäß zitiert, dass seit über 25 Jahren  die radikale Prostatektomie als Standard zur Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms (PCa) angewandt werde. Dies bei ca.  bei 68 % der Patienten unter 70 Jahren (4). Dies würde gemacht  bei ca. 68% der Patienten unter 70 Jahren, weil angenommen werde, dass die Heilung nur durch die Organentfernung erreicht werden könne und dass der Betroffene nach diesem Eingriff tatsächlich gesund sei. Beide Professoren schreiben dann weiter: *"Beide Annahmen werden durch Erkenntnisse der letzten Jahre relativiert",* denn zirka *30 % der Patienten* wären durch die Operation nicht geheilt und erleideten einen PSA-Progress. *Ein anderer Teil* der Patienten hätte einen nicht behandlungsbedürftigen Tumor und wäre auch ohne eine Operation nicht am PCa gestorben. Es wird dann auf die mangelnden Kenntnisse der Tumorbiologie hingewiesen. Und, wenn  ein PK diagnostiziert wurde, entschieden sich Arzt und Patient unter *Zeitdruck und Angst häufig für die RP.*  Dies, um der Sorge zu entgehen, die Krankheit könne sich rasch ausbreiten und das Leben des Betroffenen bedrohen.

Es bleibt dabei, wie leider nur ein Schreiber aus dem von Dir verlinkten Doc.Check die europäische Studie zum PSA zitiert, von 48 Männern werden 47 überflüssigerweise behandelt. Die Angabe von 20 % ist statistisch manipulierte Fehlinformation.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## ThomasW

Hallo,
 erst mal danke für den Weißbach-Altwein Link! 
 Mir ist dort ein Satz aufgefallen, der hier in diesen Beitrag "AS als echte Therapieoption" genau reinpasst und der mich sehr überrascht hat: 
"Alle aktuellen Leitlinien erwähnen die aktive Überwachung als gleichberechtigte Behandlungsoption für Tumoren mit geringem Progressionsrisiko. Die American Urological Association (18) nennt diese Option auch für Patienten mittleren und hohen Risikos, weil klärende Phase-3-Studien zum Beweis der Überlegenheit anderer Therapieverfahren fehlen." (Unterstreichung von mir)
und in diesen Leitlinien der AUA:
"Treatment of the High-Risk Patient
Option: Although active surveillance, interstitial prostate brachytherapy, external
beam radiotherapy, and radical prostatectomy are options for the management of
patients with high-risk localized prostate cancer, recurrence rates are high.
[Based on review of the data.]
Standard: When counseling patients regarding treatment options, physicians
should consider the following:
- Based on outcomes of one randomized controlled clinical trial, when watchful
waiting and radical prostatectomy are compared, radical prostatectomy may be
associated with a lower risk of cancer recurrence, cancer-related death, and
improved survival (10);
- Based on results of two randomized controlled clinical trials, the use of adjuvant
and concurrent hormonal therapy may prolong survival in the patient who has
opted for radiotherapy.(11, 14)
[Based on review of the data.]"
Zitat Ende. ähnlich für mittlere Risiken + AS 
Interessant düften die Literaturverweise (10,11,14) sein. Da mein English ziemlich poor ist, würde ich gerne darauf verzichten, selbst rauszukriegen, um wieviel niedriger die Risiken bei RPE waren. 
Viel kann es ja nicht gewesen sein: "Active surveillance, interstitial prostate brachytherapy, external beam radiotherapy, and surgery
remain treatment options for the patient with high-risk disease due to the lack of evidence of superiority of one therapy over another." (Unterstreichung von mir)
 War nicht Evidenz das Argument der klassischen Therapien?
Viele Grüsse
ThomasW

----------


## silver dollar

> Standard: When counseling patients regarding treatment options, physicians
> should consider the following:
> - Based on outcomes of one randomized controlled clinical trial, when watchful
> waiting and radical prostatectomy are compared, radical prostatectomy may be
> *associated with a lower risk of cancer recurrence, cancer-related death, and*
> *improved survival* (10);
> - Based on results of two randomized controlled clinical trials, the use of adjuvant
> and *concurrent hormonal therapy may prolong survival in the patient who has*
> *opted for radiotherapy*.(11, 14)
> ThomasW


Moin,
unabhaengig davon, dass ich Anhaenger einer moeglichst breiten Diagnostik bin und dann der betroffene aufgrund seines Diagnosestands und der Werte als muendiger Patient selbst entscheiden muss ob er kurativ, hormonell oder per AS und / oder WW weitermachen will, was oben in Fettschrift steht ist an sich Evidenz und spricht fuer die angezeigte Therapie.

Es besteht an sich das Problem, dass via PSA und Biopsie keiner garantieren kann, dass da nicht doch was schnellwachsenderes oder schlimmeres ist und aus meine Kenntnis sind die meisten Betroffenen der Meinung mit dem Krebs zu leben ist nicht tolerabel, also suchen sie folgerichtig unabhengig von den moeglichen Nebenwirkungen die Aussicht auf Heilung, auch im Wissen dass das moeglicherweise nicht klappen kann soweit klaeren die Aerzte schon auf.
Mit den neuen Leitlinien wird sich da leider nicht so viel auf der Patientenseite aendern, und das ist an sich das Problem, denn alleine sich auf Aenderungen bei den AErzten zu verlassen ist denke ich nicht genug.

Es bleibt wohl nur weiterhin Ueberzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Joachim_Bln

In diesem Artikel und der zitierten Literatur werden ebenfalls die erhöhten Risiken bei Active Surveillance erwähnt: 
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/art...medid=19672450 

Die Abwägung zu den Folgen und Nebenwirkungen einer frühzeitigen Behandlung muss natürlich trotzdem von jedem einzeln getroffen werden.

Zu den Alternativen siehe auch http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=5090

----------


## ThomasW

Eine echte Überraschung zur Frage "AS als echte Therapieoption...." von schorschel

Nachdem die AUA in ihren Leitlinien AS auch für Patienten mittleren und hohen Risikos als gleichberechtigte Therapieoption postuliert hat (vgl.post#177) habe ich mir zwei Sachen angeschaut:
1) wie sind die Definionen von Patienten mittleren und hohen Risikos?
- Low risk: PSA <=10 ng/mL and a Gleason score of 6 or less and clinical stage T1c or T2a
- Intermediate risk: PSA >10 to 20 ng/mL or a Gleason score of 7 or clinical stage T2b
- High risk: PSA >20 ng/mL or a Gleason score of 8 to 10 or clinical stage T2c


2) was steht in den Studien, die die AUA als Begründung für Ihre Entscheidung nennt, genau? Wie hoch sind die "das erhöhten Risiken bei Active Surveillance?
Die AUA bezieht sich bei der Frage "Risiken bei RPE oder AS/WW" auf zwei Studien, von denen eine aus den 70ern ist (und wird nur erwähnt), die zweite "Radical Prostatectomy versus Watchful Waiting in Early Prostate Cancer" (http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/352/19/1977) aus Schweden, Finnland und Island ist von 2005 und randomisiert, was mich sehr überrascht hat, heisst das doch, dass immerhin 695 Männer damit einverstanden waren, dass das Los oder der Computer darüber entscheidet, ob sie eine RPE oder AS bekommen! Und das bei niedrigen und mittleren Risikoprofilen. (T1-T2, Gleason bis 10 [hier schlechtere Zufallsverteilung für AS], PSA < 50ng [hier schlechtere Zufallsverteilung für PRE]).

und hier das Ergebnis: die erhöhten Risiken bei Active Surveillance:

Table 5. Outcomes of the Scandinavian Prostate Cancer Group Study No. 4: median follow-up of 8.2 years10
..............................RP % (n)    ...WW % (n)    Relative risk (95% CI)     p ...value    Numbers needed to treat            
Disease-specific
mortality ................               9.6% (30)     ...14.9 % (50)     ...0.56 (0.36 to 0.88).     0.01.... 20
Overall mortality        ....27% (83)     ......32% (106)     .....0.74 (0.56 to 0.99).     0.04....     20
Distant metastasis  15.2% (50)     ....25.4% (79)     ....0.60 (0.42 to 0.86).     0.004..  10
Local progression..   19.2% (64)     ...44.3% (149)    ...0.33 (0.25 to 0.44)   <0.001...   4
(die Tabelle hier ist aus der AUA Leitline, weil % mit drin)

"Numbers to treat" ist lt Wiki die Anzahl der Patienten, die behandelt werden müssen, damit einer einen Vorteil hat. D.h. 20 unterziehen sich der RPE, zwei werden sterben, drei wären gestorben, wenn sich keiner der RPE unterzogen hätte (nach 10 Jahren).

besonders interessant für die Frage "AS als eigene Therapie" ist die Betrachtung der Altersgruppen (<65 vs >=65). Hier etwas ausführlicher, da die Studie zu folgender Schlussfolgerung kommt: "We found that the reduction in disease-specific mortality as a result of radical prostatectomy was greatest among, or even limited to, patients younger than 65 years". (Unterstr. von mir)
Kurz: der statistische Vorteil der RPE vs AS gilt nur für die Gruppe der unter 65 jährigen (unter dem Vorbehalte, dass die Untergruppen klein war). 
weiter: 
"... we found that the benefit of radical prostatectomy in terms of disease-specific mortality differed according to age group but not according to the PSA level at diagnosis or the Gleason score." 
Die Vorteile der RPE hingen statistisch vom Alter ab, aber nicht vom Anfangs-PSA oder vom Gleason Score! (Also kein sygnifikat höheres Risiko für AS'ler über 65 (die Schlussfolgerung ist von mir). 

" ....  The cumulative incidence of death from prostate cancer in men under 65 years of age in the watchful-waiting group was 19.2 percent at 10 years. "
Die Sterblichkeit der WW Gruppe unter 65 jahren lag bei 19,2% in 10 Jahren. (die restlichen Werte habe ich in der Tabelle unten zusammengefasst. 

                                 .................................<65 J.........        >=65 J     
Todesrisiko AS 10J    .....19.2%        .........11,5%      
Todesrisiko RPE          ............8.5 %(!)    ....11,5% (!)

(Tabelle aus Grafik erstellt)

Desweiteren steht in der Studie auch, das der RPE mortality-Vorteil (Gesamtgruppe) nach 5 Jahren nur 2% betrug, nach 10 Jahren aber 5,3%, wahrscheinlich also weiter steigt. D.h. wohl, dass die Werte für die Jüngeren noch weiter auseinanderlaufen (?).

Kurz-Version: 
AS als eigene Therapie: auf jeden Fall für die Älteren, doppelt so hohes Risiko (19,2 vs 8,5%) für die Jüngeren vs RPE

Jetzt brauche ich zuerst mal etwas Zeit als 54jähriger, dieses Ergebnis zu verdauen.
Dann schaue ich mal, wie es mit den Metastasen etc in der Studie aussah. Suche einen Statistiker, und frage ihn ob 4 Subgruppen à 160-180 Leute ok sind.
ThomasW

----------


## wassermann

> Kurz: der statistische Vorteil der RPE vs AS gilt nur für die Gruppe der unter 65 jährigen (unter dem Vorbehalte, dass die Untergruppen klein war). 
> 
> AS als eigene Therapie: auf jeden Fall für die Älteren, doppelt so hohes Risiko (19,2 vs 8,5%) für die Jüngeren vs RPE
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich zuerst mal etwas Zeit als 54jähriger, dieses Ergebnis zu verdauen.
> 
> Dann schaue ich mal, wie es mit den Metastasen etc in der Studie aussah. Suche einen Statistiker, und frage ihn ob 4 Subgruppen à 160-180 Leute ok sind.
> ThomasW


Hallo Thomas,

in deinem Alter und einem PSA von über 10 würde ich keinen Statistiker mehr suchen, sondern schleunigst einen erfahrenen und kompetenten Urologen, um mit ihm die noch offenen Möglichkeiten kurativer Therapien  zu beraten und anzugehen.
Nicht nur ich "predige" hier seit Jahren, dass die jüngeren Betroffenen keine Zeit verlieren sollten und Chancen auf kurative Erfolge umgehend nutzen sollten. Schön, dass dies wie oben von dir aufgeführt auch statistisch untermauert wird.


Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## henrik40

Hallo ThomasW,

auf der Seite

http://www.prostata-eine-maennersache.de/neuertest.html 

habe ich mir erläutern lassen, dass 
cPSA + fPSA = gPSA 
ist.
Ich habe in Deinem Profil die entsprechenden Werte mit dieser Bedingung verglichen und festgestellt, dass das bei den von Dir angegebenen Werten aber nicht zutrifft.

Wie muss man sich das erklären? Werden die o. g. Werte mit unterschiedlichen Methoden festgestellt? Im übrigen war mir der Begriff cPSA bis heute unbekannt. Die Urologen, bei denen ich bisher in Behandlung war, haben ihn auch noch nicht erwähnt.

Danke!

Henrik40

----------


## ThomasW

Hallo Henrik,
ich habe das auch so gelesen, dass c+f=g ist, war es aber noch nie. cPSA (complexed) wird m.W. nach nur von einer Firma angeboten (das Testkit), bei fPSA bin ich mir nicht sicher. Trifft die Formel bei anderen zu?
cPSA war bei meinem Uro gar keine Frage, der Hausarzt hätte auch, aber sein Lab hats nicht gemacht (i.G.zum fPSA) und in ein anderes wollte er nicht wg dem einen Wert.
ThomasW
P.S. Wo hast Du deine FNAB machen lassen?

----------


## ThomasW

Hallo Wassermann,

danke für deine "Predigt", ich habe einen kompetenten und erfahrenen Urologen, der aber auch weiss, dass ich zu denen gehöre, die eine Entscheidung für sich selbst treffen müssen und das ich mehr Informationen suche als er mir geben kann. 
Ich werde ihm die Studie mitbringen, schliesslich hat er eine Menge PKler über 65, und das war ja das überraschende Ergebnis der Studie, das dann eine RPE gegenüber AS keinen stat. Vorteil mehr bringt. Meinem Vater haben sie noch 2001 mit 77Jahren und PSA 36 gesagt, er unterschreibe sein eigenes Todesurteil, wenn er AS/WW mache.

Ich bin jetzt seit 4 Wochen über meinem Limit, an das ich mich über 6 Jahre rangetastet habe. Mag sein, dass das ein Fehler war. 
Aber ich habe meine Zusammenfassung der NEJM-Studie hier reingestellt, weil ich sie so verstehe, dass oft kein Grund zur Panik besteht (schleunigst, keine Zeit verlieren, gehen m.E. in Richtung Panik). Klar, mit 46 Jahren, PSA 100 und GS 9 würden sich sich viele Fragen nicht stellen.

81 % Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit /10Jahre <65J bei AS finde ich sooo schlecht auch nicht (Um die Mortalität mal positiv auszudrücken), zumal die RPE mir 91% anbietet.

Aber, und da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht, ich muss mich jetzt schleunigst informieren falls ich mich für eine kurative Therapie entscheide(n muss). Und selbstverständlich läuft die Diagnostik engmaschig weiter.

Wir sollten die Frage "AS als eigene Therapie?" aber nicht so personalisieren. Die Antwort auf die Thread-Frage findet sich eher in der NEJM-Studie, als in meinen Entscheidungen.
Danke für Dein Engagement und Glückwunsch zu deiner PKH
ThomasW

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo Henrik,
> ich habe das auch so gelesen, dass c+f=g ist, war es aber noch nie.


Doch, war es schon immer, nur dass statt "gPCA" im allgemeinen "tPSA" geschrieben wird (t für "total" = gesamt-).
Das Gesamt-PSA setzt sich zusammen aus dem freien und dem gebundenen PSA. Näheres darüber hier:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/PSA.pdf

Ralf

----------


## ThomasW

Hallo Ralf,
danke für den Link, kann ich erst morgen lesen.
"War es noch nie" habe ich unglücklich salopp ausgedrückt, meinte: war es bei mir noch nie. Sorry.

ThomasW
--- habe gPSA in tPSA geändert.

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Thomas,

meine FNAB habe ich bei
Herrn
Dr. med. Martin Roth
Morianstraße 10
42103 Wuppertal
Tel. 0202/450394

durchführen lassen; im Vergleich zu der 24-fach Stanzbiopsie harmlos. Ich bin mit dem Auto selbst hingefahren und, da der Eingriff ohne Schmerzmittel durchgeführt wurde, am gleichen Tag auch wieder nach Hause. Von vier gewonnenen Proben konnten leider nur zwei ausgewertet werden, da die anderen zwei lediglich Blut beinhalteten. Die Blutungen waren nach etwa einer Woche beendet; so lange muss man halt eine Vorlage tragen.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!

Henrik

----------


## Pinguin

*Nachblutungen bei FNAB*

Hallo Henrik, Deine obige Schilderung, wonach erst nach einer Woche die Nachblutungen nach einer FNAB aufgehört haben, überrascht mich total. Dafür gibt es für mich nur 2 Erklärungen, nämlich ein fehlender Gerinnungseffekt, der normalerweise vorher durch eine Blutabnahme überprüft wird oder eine noch nicht abgeklungene Verletzung der Prostata durch die vorangegangene 24er-Stanz-Biopsie. Hast Du eine andere Vermutung?

----------


## henrik40

Hallo, liebe Mitglieder und Leser dieses Forums,

meine Angaben zu den Nachblutungen entsprechen meinen Erinnerungen  ich habe mir das nicht genau notiert  und sind so zu verstehen, dass nach etwa einer Woche keine Blutspuren mehr an der Vorlage bzw. an der Unterwäsche zu erkennen waren. Die Blutungen waren jedenfalls deutlich geringer als die nach der 8-fach bzw. nach der 24-fach Stanze, die  wieder nach der Erinnerung  wesentlich heftiger waren und etwa drei Wochen wenn nicht gar vier Wochen zu beobachten waren.

Die Blutungen haben mich nicht überrascht, da mit zwei Proben ja auch nur Blut entnommen wurde. Das deutet doch darauf hin, dass zufälligerweise Blutgefäße getroffen und verletzt wurden. Außerdem hat mir mein Urologe, bei dem ich in Behandlung bzw. Beobachtung bin und der selbst jahrelang die FNAB praktiziert hat, mitgeteilt, dass Blutungen bei FNAB´s nicht ungewöhnlich sind.

Ein Gerinnungstest wurde nicht durchgeführt. Ich nehme regelmäßig keinerlei Medikamente, insbesondere keine blutverdünnenden. Bei gelegentlich vorkommenden Verletzungen habe ich auch keine ungewöhnlichen Blutungen an mir festgestellt.

Die Probeentnahme mittels FNAB ist nicht gerade ein Vergnügen, aber die paar Minuten kann man ohne örtliche Betäubung ohne weiteres ertragen. Vor allen Dingen ist man nach der Prozedur wieder all seiner Sinne mächtig und kommt sich nicht vor wie im Traum.

Zum Thema AS: Meine PSA-Werte sind, verglichen mit den Werten, die hier im Forum genannt werden, relativ hoch, aber ich habe ja auch ein PV von etwa 100 ml. Außerdem sage ich mir, wenn bei insgesamt 36 Proben (8-fach Stanze + 24-fach Stanze + 4fach FNAB) nur geringfügige Anteile eine Adenokarzinoms gefunden wurden, wird mein Krebs eher ein Haustier als ein Raubtier sein. Ich meine deshalb, bisher nichts falsch gemacht zu haben und werde weiter abwarten und beobachten und in diesem Forum lesen.

Henrik

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Henrik,



> Zum Thema AS: Meine PSA-Werte sind, verglichen mit den Werten, die hier im Forum genannt werden, relativ hoch, aber ich habe ja auch ein PV von etwa 100 ml. Außerdem sage ich mir, wenn bei insgesamt 36 Proben (8-fach Stanze + 24-fach Stanze + 4fach FNAB) nur geringfügige Anteile eine Adenokarzinoms gefunden wurden, wird mein Krebs eher ein Haustier als ein Raubtier sein. Ich meine deshalb, bisher nichts falsch gemacht zu haben und werde weiter abwarten und beobachten und in diesem Forum lesen.
> 
> Henrik


nimmst Du Avodart ein, wegen deiner 100 ml Prostata? wenn nicht, dann würde ich es Dir empfehlen, 1 Avodart 0,5 mg oder auch Zwei, einzunehmen!Es ist nicht nur alleine wegen der Größe der Prostata sondern auch wegen... 


> Zitat von Henrik: wird mein Krebs eher ein Haustier als ein Raubtier sein


...diesem Haustier!
 Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hendrik,

deine Nachblutungen, bsonders nach der FNAB sind mir ganz unverständlich.

Evtl. kommt es darauf an, wer diese durchführt. Ich werde diesbezüglich in meinen Unterlagen nachschauen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## henrik40

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder und Leser,

nachdem ich mich seit knapp vier Jahren mit einem erhöhten PSA-Wert und der anschließenden Diagnose Prostatakrebs herumschlage, bin ich zu folgender Erkenntnis gekommen:

Insbesondere durch Hinweise in diesem Forum habe alles getan, was man in einer Situation wie meiner vernünftigerweise tun sollte, aber ich hätte eine andere Reihenfolge wählen sollen, nämlich:

MRT, PET-Cholin-CT , um verdächtige Bereiche zu lokalisieren,
Skelett-Szintigramm, um das Metastasenproblem abzuklären,
dann Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie, weil es der einfachere Eingriff ist,
Zytologisches Gutachten und DNA-Zytometrie falls Krebszellen gefunden werden.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, erst dann 8-fach bzw. 24-fach Stanze 
mit den dann folgenden Untersuchungen einschl. Zweitbeurteilung und DNA-Zytometrie der Stanzen.

Auch mir hat man eindringlich zu RP geraten, aber dazu konnte ich mich angesichts der möglichen Folgen nicht entscheiden. Nach all den Untersuchungen und Überlegungen bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass ich ein Kandidat bin, der sich mit der aktiven Überwachung begnügen kann, weil

ich inzwischen 69 Jahre alt bin,
mich bei meinen körperlichen Aktivitäten ausgesprochen fit fühle,
MRT, PET-Cholin-CT keine wirklich auffälligen Bereiche gezeigt haben,
das Skelett-Szintigramm bezüglich PC unauffällig ist,
das Verhältnis von fPSA zu tPSA günstig ist,
das Verhältnis von PSA zu PV mit etwa 14 % noch günstig ist,
die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit seit 1996 etwa 6,5 Jahre beträgt,
der Gleason-Score (3+3=6) niedrig ist,
die DNA-Zytometrie eine peridiploide DNA-Verteilung ergeben hat,
bei insgesamt 36 Proben (8-fach Stanze + 24-fach Stanze + 4-fach FNAB) nur spärlich erfasste Anteile eine Karzinoms gefunden wurden.

Ich hatte einfach mal das Bedürfnis, das vorstehende anderen Betroffenen mitzuteilen, die für sich ja auch irgend eine Entscheidung treffen müssen.
Liege ich mit meinen Überlegungen richtig, oder mache ich mir etwas vor?


Hallo Helmut, Avodart nehme ich nicht. Ich werde aber meinen Urologen darauf ansprechen. Ich danke Dir sehr für Deinen Hinweis.

Hallo Hutschi, hallo Konrad, 
ich weiss, Ihr wart beide an der gemeinsamen Veranstaltung in Sachen FNAB nahe Hamburg beteiligt. Hat es denn bei den Beteiligten keinerlei Nachblutungen gegeben?

Etwas Nachdenkliches zum Schluss: 
Nachdem ich jetzt stramm auf die 70 Jahre zugehe, fällt mir in letzter Zeit öfter der 90. Psalm ein, den ich als Konfirmand auswendig lernen musste. Dort heisst es unter Vers 10:

Unser Leben währet 70 Jahre, und wenn es hochkommt, so sind es 80 Jahre und wenn es köstlich gewesen ist, so ist es Mühe und Arbeit gewesen usw. usw. 
Und dann unter Vers 12:
Lehre uns bedenken, dass wir sterben müssen, auf dass wir klug werden.
　
Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüsse
Henrik

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Henrik,
gratuliere zu Deiner mutigen Entscheidung, die ich nach den Diagnosedaten für absolut vertretbar halte. Wünsche Dir viel Glück.
Eine FNAB habe ich bereits zweimal machen lassen. Es gab keinerlei Komplikationen, auch keine Blutungen.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Henrik,

deine Überlegungen sind richtig, Gratulation zu deinem Entschluss. Ob man bei einem kontrollierten GS 6 und diploider DNA, bildgebende Untersuchungen machen sollte ist für mich fraglich. Da siht man sowieso nichts.
In Lütjensee sind mir bei keinem Freund, Blutungen nach der FNAB bekannt geworden.

Wir sind so interessiert an einer DNA, auch um die wahre Malignität festzustellen und den GS zu kontrollieren. Nach dem, ob richtig oder falsch wird ja therapiert.
Einem Freund mit GS 7, hatten sie gesagt, lassen sie sich operieren, sonst sind sie in 2 Jahren tot. Er hat die harmloseste DNA, die ich je gesehen habe und macht AS. Seine sehr junge Freundin wäre ihm nach OP sicher davon gelaufen. In 10 - 15 Jahren kann er immer noch überlegen, ob er bei kontinuirlichen DNA Kontrollen, was machen muss. Er ist sehr aktiv bei der Einnahme von notwendigen NEM.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Joachim_Bln

> Die Sterblichkeit der WW Gruppe unter 65 jahren lag bei 19,2% in 10 Jahren. ... 
> .................................<65 J......... >=65 J 
> Todesrisiko AS 10J .....19.2% .........11,5% 
> Todesrisiko RPE ............8.5 %(!) ....11,5% (!)


Diese Statistik umfasst allerdings alle Teilnehmer. Es ist anzunehmen, dass auch bei jüngeren Patienten mit günstigen Daten die Differenz geringer ist.

Was mich wundert, ist, warum die Tumorausdehnung in den Stanzen keine grössere Rolle bei der Abwägung über AS spielt. Und eine PSA-Verdopplng z.B. von 2,5 auf 5 erscheint auch weniger dramatisch als von 5 auf 10. 
Unklar ist auch, ob die PSA-Verdopplungszeit vor Diagnose (d.h. vor Biopsie) mtzählt, oder ob die Verdopplung erst bei der ersten PSA-Bestimmung nach der Biopsie gezählt wird.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Was mich wundert, ist, warum die Tumorausdehnung in den Stanzen keine grössere Rolle bei der Abwägung über AS spielt....


Wer sich ernsthaft mit AS auseinandersetzt, berücksichtigt selbstverständlich die Tumorausdehnung in den Stanzen; ebenso die Anzahl der positiven Stanzen. Beides gibt wichtige Anhaltspunkte für die vermutliche Größe des Tumors. Siehe dazu auch Ziffer 4. meines Versuchs, Kriterien für AS zu definieren:


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=131


Schorschel

----------


## Joachim_Bln

> .................................<65 J......... >=65 J 
> Todesrisiko AS 10J .....19.2% .........11,5% 
> Todesrisiko RPE ............8.5 %(!) ....11,5% (!)


Dies gibt erst mal den Anschein
a) dass die über 65-jährigen sich gar nicht behandeln lassen bräuchten, 
b) dass sich für die unter 65-jährigen das Mortalitätsrisiko durch PCa ohne Behandlung mehr als verdoppelt, bzw. dass 10,7% von ihnen durch die OP am Leben erhalten werden, und das schon in den ersten 10 Jahren. 

Annahme b) stimmt schon deshalb nicht, weil es bei diesem Vergleich um reines "watchful waiting" ging. Active Surveillance hat ja gerade die Absicht, einen größeren Teil dieser 10,7% noch rechtzeitig "herauszufischen" und einer "radikalen" Behandlung zuzuführen - aber die Übrigen eben bis auf Folgebiopsien (oder Feinnadelaspiration) in Ruhe zu lassen.

Ich habe jetzt der Artikel zu der Studie genauer unter http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/352/19/1977 nachgelesen.

Dort sieht man, dass es sich keinesfalls nur um Patienten im Frühstadium gehandelt hatte, sondern 
a) dass einige davon schon recht hohe Gleason- und PSA-Werte hatten,
b) die Diagnose PCa bei den meisten nicht "in gesundem Zustand" durch Screening, sondern eben erst bei "Auffälligkeiten" festgestellt wurde. 

Also kann man wenigstens annehmen, dass bei "frühen" Früherkennungs-Karzinomen (also in früherem Stadium als die Mehrzahl der Männer in der genannten schwedischen Studie) der Unterschied zwischen WW und OP geringer wäre als in dieser Studie, und zwischen AS und OP wohl nochmal geringer. Also jedenfalls (deutlich?) weniger als 10,7% bei den jüngeren.

Statistisch nachgewiesen ist mit dieser Studie allerdings weder dies noch das Gegenteil. Dazu war der Anteil der Patienten mit so frühem Stadium einfach zu klein. Außerdem scheinen die Patienten möglicherweise nicht ganz sauber in die beiden Arme (OP oder WW) verteilt worden zu sein ... ganz klar fand ich die Aussagen dazu nicht ... es hat nach den Ergebnissen fast den Eindruck, von den Patienten mit höheren Risikowerten wären bei den jüngeren sind mehr in das WW gegangen und und bei den älteren mehr in die OP, und bei den Patienten mit niedrigen Risikowerten umgekehrt ... aber auch dies ist nicht so klar ausgesagt.

Die Entscheidungskriterien in vorstehendem Thread von Schorschi finde ich auch im Ganzen sinnvoll, sagen wir mal, als Empfehlung für sonst gesunde 60-jährige, in das AS zu gehen. Allerdings sollte doch auch das Alter und die Stetigkeit des PSA-Verlaufs eine Rolle spielen, und bei deutlicher Unterschreitung von bestimmten "Grenzwerten" ist vielleicht bei einem anderen mehr Gelassenheit angezeigt.

----------


## Pierrot

> ........ 
> Die Entscheidungskriterien in vorstehendem Thread von Schorschi finde ich auch im Ganzen sinnvoll, sagen wir mal, als Empfehlung für sonst gesunde 60-jährige, in das AS zu gehen. Allerdings sollte doch auch das Alter und die Stetigkeit des PSA-Verlaufs eine Rolle spielen, und bei deutlicher Unterschreitung von bestimmten "Grenzwerten" ist vielleicht bei einem anderen mehr Gelassenheit angezeigt.


Und wie verhält man sich vor dem allfälligen AS oder WW? Bei welchen Grenzwerten (Alter, PSA, PSAVZ) entscheidet man sich für oder gegen eine Biopsie?
In meinem Fall gehe ich auch wegen meiner erblichen Vorbelastung davon aus, dass ich PK habe, doch wann soll ich den schlafenden Hund zum Leben erwecken? Es ist wohl leichter mit dem ungewissen Zustand (vielleicht PK) als mit einer sicheren PK-Diagnose zu leben. Und was soll jemand wie ich dann vorbeugend machen, um das Erreichen dieser Grenzwerte für eine Biopsie hinauszuzögern?

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Schorschel

> Und wie verhält man sich vor dem allfälligen AS oder WW? Bei welchen Grenzwerten (Alter, PSA, PSAVZ) entscheidet man sich für oder gegen eine Biopsie?
> 
> In meinem Fall gehe ich auch wegen meiner erblichen Vorbelastung davon aus, dass ich PK habe, doch wann soll ich den schlafenden Hund zum Leben erwecken? Es ist wohl leichter mit dem ungewissen Zustand (vielleicht PK) als mit einer sicheren PK-Diagnose zu leben. Und was soll jemand wie ich dann vorbeugend machen, um das Erreichen dieser Grenzwerte für eine Biopsie hinauszuzögern?
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot




Lieber Pierrot!

Hier muss ich mich entgegen meiner sonstigen Abstinenz kurz melden, weil Du eine Haltung beschreibst, die mit dem mir sehr wichtigen Anliegen in diesem Thread nichts zu tun hat.

AS = Active Surveillance = Aktives Beobachten heißt zwangsläufig, dass man so genau wie möglich *weiß*, was man beobachtet. AS heißt definitiv *nicht*, die Augen zuzumachen und zu hoffen, dass da schon nichts sein möge.

Ich persönlich halte es absolut *nicht* für leichter, mit dem unsicheren Zustand zu leben als mit einer möglichst sicheren Diagnose.

Eine Biopsie solltest Du m.E. in jedem Fall machen, denn Dein fPSA-Anteil ist lausig gering. Bei 50 ml Volumen kannst Du zwar durchaus PSA-Werte um 4 - 5 haben, aber Sorgen macht mir wie gesagt Dein fPSA-Anteil. Ich gehe ansonsten davon aus, dass Prostatitis etc. abgeklärt wurden.

Angst vor der Stanzbiospie (was überflüssig ist, wenn sie gut gemacht wird) sollte Dich nicht abhalten, Dir Wissen um Deine Situation zu verschaffen. Dass mit der Biospie schlafende Hunde geweckt werden, wie Du schreibst, glaube ich nicht, auch wenn das immer wieder mal behauptet wird.

Egal: *Jedwede* Therapieentscheidung muss auf Wissen beruhen, nicht auf Angst!! AS hat jedenfalls mit Augen-zu-und-durch nichts zu tun.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Pierrot

Lieber Schorschel

Danke für Deine dezidierte Meinung! Klare und sachliche Stellungsnahmen finde ich immer gut.

Mein Urologe sagt ja bekanntlich, dass eine Biopsie noch nicht nötig sei, der Hausarzt tendiert dafür. Anfangs November gibt es die nächste PSA-Bestimmung. Mal schauen was kommt!

Gruss und schönes WE!
Pierrot

----------

